# names and faces



## Jungle_Fever1 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey all, 

On AIF they have a great thread and id like to do the same here

For those willing chuck up a photo of your self, i myself like to put a face to whom im talking too.

anyways just a idea ill kick things off...


----------



## grannieannie (Sep 17, 2009)

great idea.....you'll find pic of several of us on the "farewell" chit chat thread. I was over in SA last week and met some lovely people from here.....

Cheers, Grannie Annie


----------



## TheDarkRose (Sep 17, 2009)

thats me, the second one is after i dyed my hair, i like that colour better


----------



## Moreliavridis (Sep 17, 2009)

me in NZ last year


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 17, 2009)

here


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 17, 2009)

theres me! haha, my bf took this without me realising, i was being bored playing the PS2


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 17, 2009)

woops, thats at my PC XD i musta been watching TV then


----------



## reptile32 (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Reptile_Boy (Sep 17, 2009)

Look at my profile for a photo of me


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 17, 2009)

haha! im on v-line!


----------



## snake_lover (Sep 17, 2009)

hehe by the way the white line is just a trick of the light


----------



## rubysnake (Sep 17, 2009)

one of me and my room.. 

nice barefooting pic reptile32!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## W.T.BUY (Sep 17, 2009)

hmmmm


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 17, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## W.T.BUY (Sep 17, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> :lol:



laugh b4 it gets deleted. lol


----------



## kakariki (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello.....I'm on Facebook to for anyone interested in adding me!


----------



## pinkmus (Sep 17, 2009)

My facebook pic lol...its the best I have as the glass covers half of my unphotogenic face lol :lol: :

View attachment 102149


(BTW thats iced tea.....)

-Will


----------



## webcol (Sep 17, 2009)

At the pub...


----------



## itbites (Sep 18, 2009)

Taken after a big night out


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 18, 2009)

This is me !


----------



## missllama (Sep 18, 2009)

me and me and my son, he looks like he is tripping out a bit here lol i love him to death


----------



## miley_take (Sep 18, 2009)

This is me, Emily...yeah, I don't look my age :?
Taken 10 minutes after opening the box on my camera after it was away for 4 months getting fixed :lol:


----------



## missllama (Sep 18, 2009)

Your gorgeous em!
bet u were devo when ur cam wasn't working, u do some great photography! love the pics u have done of ur bredli
xx


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 18, 2009)

Me having a rest after riding


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 18, 2009)

thats me =)


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 18, 2009)

*ponts up to avatar* that's me ^_^

2 off Face Book


----------



## Jessica85 (Sep 18, 2009)

couple of pics of me & my daughter...


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 18, 2009)

i didnt wanna sound stupid or anything. but what snake was I holding up there? ^^ in the pic i posted.


----------



## Jessica85 (Sep 18, 2009)

is it a Boa??


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 18, 2009)

Jessica85 said:


> is it a Boa??


lol not sure. this was in indonesia zoo.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 18, 2009)

Still look the same ..only got a bit more hair and teeth now ....


----------



## Freemason2250 (Sep 18, 2009)

Boa


----------



## Jessica85 (Sep 18, 2009)

lol, thought it looked like a Boa!


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 18, 2009)

Jessica85 said:


> lol, thought it looked like a Boa!


lol it was beautiful =)


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Jessica85 (Sep 18, 2009)

Snakelove said:


> lol it was beautiful =)



it does look like a really nice snake


----------



## jack (Sep 18, 2009)

look up.

except i have chopped off my hair, lost those glasses, got older and thinner and wrinklier...


----------



## JasonL (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm the one with the shaved head.


----------



## jinin (Sep 18, 2009)

Haha Jason, i thought you where much older then that. Whats the guy on the right looking at?


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 18, 2009)

Here's a pic of me , i do have a little less hair now though .


----------



## Smokey (Sep 18, 2009)

that's me


----------



## JasonL (Sep 18, 2009)

jinin said:


> Haha Jason, i thought you where much older then that. Whats the guy on the right looking at?



I'm older than I look, a lifetime of meditation and prayer have helped me keep my youthful look.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 18, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I'm older than I look, a lifetime of meditation and prayer have helped me keep my youthful look.


 obviously Jason your the one far right ,,checking out whats in your lunch bag


----------



## azn4114 (Sep 18, 2009)

...


----------



## JasonL (Sep 18, 2009)

OK, as I'm always the one taking the pics, and generaly hate looking at photos of myself, I hardly have any pics of me..... but here's one I found, I'm the one without stripes..


----------



## azn4114 (Sep 18, 2009)

Snakelove said:


> i didnt wanna sound stupid or anything. but what snake was I holding up there? ^^ in the pic i posted.


 a reticulated python


----------



## JasonL (Sep 18, 2009)

excuse the sweaty look, it was only about 45 degrees...


----------



## albino_lover!!!! (Sep 18, 2009)

Jessica85 said:


> couple of pics of me & my daughter...


 
before and after ?


----------



## AnthonyJ (Sep 18, 2009)

me at my brothers wedding.

Clearly i'm not the one in the wedding dress.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 18, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Here's a pic of me , i do have a little less hair now though .


 
must be uncomfortable with continually having that hand up your.........


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 18, 2009)

not even 20 minutes after my wedding doing what i do best.


----------



## -Peter (Sep 18, 2009)

This is me, people always say I remind them of someone.
Good looking or what!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 18, 2009)

looking a bit merry there peter... what number glass is that?


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 18, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> not even 20 minutes after my wedding doing what i do best.


 and that would be .....fondling your coconuts?:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 18, 2009)

azn4114 said:


> a reticulated python


So its not a boa?


----------



## No-two (Sep 18, 2009)

This is me, I don't do photos so this is the best I have.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 18, 2009)

there may have been some coconut fondling, but i can't share those photo's 
But seriously, a few shots of vodka in a coconut sounded like a great idea, but tasted horrible (however not too bad for a honeymoon breakfast).


didn't you just show photos of you fondling a dead keelback:shock:


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 18, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> there may have been some coconut fondling, but i can't share those photo's
> But seriously, a few shots of vodka in a coconut sounded like a great idea, but tasted horrible (however not too bad for a honeymoon breakfast).
> 
> 
> didn't you just show photos of you fondling a dead keelback:shock:


 well YES but I wouldnt call that fondling ....I was actually learning how to probe and then see what it was etc ..better to practice on a dead snake ...probing isnt easy ..especially doing it for the first time ,so will keep on 'FONDLING' as you called it all the dead ones I find ..


----------



## JasonL (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd rather pat a pussy than fondle coconuts, even if the pussy was as big as a tiger!


----------



## miss2 (Sep 18, 2009)

thats me with the pink glasses


----------



## hallie (Sep 18, 2009)

My better half and I at a mates wedding...


----------



## Chrisreptile (Sep 18, 2009)

No-two said:


> This is me, I don't do photos so this is the best I have.



But what about the one of you posing with the bike?


----------



## Big Red (Sep 18, 2009)

this is me at my 30th in june2009 with my man


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes hayden ! i have seen pics of you doing your gay pose over the bike!!!


----------



## Sturdy (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 18, 2009)

BAHAHAHAHA!! Oh! Hun, this pic both shocks and amazes me every time I see it!
You do make a convincing female when you try... kind of creepy really... maybe I won't be over tonight, hope you understand...


----------



## trader (Sep 18, 2009)

well here we are...

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/the-traders-are-sprung-119130#post1532335

Cheers, Judy


----------



## FAY (Sep 18, 2009)

-Peter said:


> This is me, people always say I remind them of someone.
> Good looking or what!



That looks a bit like someone else that I know


----------



## FAY (Sep 18, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> here



AAwwww Ryan, what a cutie you are....


----------



## Jessica85 (Sep 18, 2009)

albino_lover!!!! said:


> before and after ?



yea, my daughter is now 4 1/2 months old and the second pic of me was taken a couple of weeks ago


----------



## bulionz (Sep 18, 2009)

me
not best pic tho


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 18, 2009)

Considering others have put a photo up i thought i shall also....


----------



## No-two (Sep 18, 2009)

Chrisreptile said:


> But what about the one of you posing with the bike?


 


Jay84 said:


> Yes hayden ! i have seen pics of you doing your gay pose over the bike!!!


 
I've no idea what you're both talking about :lol:

And It's not gay, if anything it's hot  Like my 3D glasses


----------



## kupper (Sep 18, 2009)

Jay that woman your with is off the hook can we bring her camping ?


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 18, 2009)

LOL and "camping" is code for?


----------



## kupper (Sep 18, 2009)

Camping is code for camping


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah I didn't word that correctly +_+ never mind ^_^ my brain died when it hit 3PM


----------



## euphorion (Sep 18, 2009)

me, and me and my bro with two of my macs


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 18, 2009)

Snakelove said:


> thats me =)





Jessica85 said:


> is it a Boa??





Freemason2250 said:


> Boa





Snakelove said:


> So its not a boa?



It is a reticulated python. For shame those that said it was a boa :lol:

This is me after my grandmother has been talking too long and wanted to take a photo :lol:


----------



## azn4114 (Sep 18, 2009)

Snakelove said:


> So its not a boa?


 na mate


----------



## varanid_mike (Sep 18, 2009)

posing for the camera.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 18, 2009)

Me with my chameliochonda...


----------



## poguebono (Sep 18, 2009)

Me


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 18, 2009)

poguebono- that is the coolest dog walking outfit i have seen.


----------



## Lozza (Sep 18, 2009)

I have one in my profile...


----------



## Colin (Sep 18, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I'd rather pat a pussy than fondle coconuts !



I agree with Jason here


----------



## poguebono (Sep 18, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> poguebono- that is the coolest dog walking outfit i have seen.


 Thank-you


----------



## sigridshurte (Sep 18, 2009)

*me!*

this is me and jewel taken about 5 min ago


----------



## Andrais (Sep 18, 2009)

me! picture by Roxroxbombom - Photobucket
haha,
thats a pic of me after a long hard day at school  all the other pics of me are really imbarrasing stuff of me at school and yeh im pretty crazy


----------



## jacorin (Sep 18, 2009)

look at profile pic,im da ugly 1 on da rite...lol


----------



## andyscott (Sep 18, 2009)

its Andy.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 18, 2009)

This is me.


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 18, 2009)

miley_take said:


> This is me, Emily...yeah, I don't look my age :?
> Taken 10 minutes after opening the box on my camera after it was away for 4 months getting fixed :lol:


i have the same shirt as you


----------



## Sel (Sep 18, 2009)

Lol im amazed at how many people have posted photos of themselves...still waiting on ihaveherps to post a pic


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Sep 18, 2009)

come on sel wheres ur pic,


----------



## Sel (Sep 18, 2009)

emxlfamilyof4 said:


> come on sel wheres ur pic,



errrm... what? :lol:


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Sep 18, 2009)

please:cry:


----------



## FAY (Sep 18, 2009)

Here is the gorgeous me.....

bhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## kupper (Sep 18, 2009)

that is almost mod please delete material fay ! raunchy


----------



## JupiterCreek (Sep 18, 2009)

Me with my grand-daughter. She's 4 1/2 months old now, so it's a recent pic.


----------



## ambah (Sep 18, 2009)

Hehe I love putting faces to names!
Here's my partner and I, not a wedding photo, just dress ups


----------



## Kersten (Sep 18, 2009)

Shame that the pictures on older threads aren't able to be viewed. There was a ripper show us yourself thread a while ago that went on for quite a while. From memory there was a stunning picture of True Blue in a bikini....and for those of you who've laid eyes on TB you can imagine how stunning that was


----------



## snocodile (Sep 18, 2009)

1st one is of Me jumping off ledge and in the second pic im the one on the right


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 18, 2009)

damn there are alot of hot APS girls :twisted:

my ugly mug is in my avatar.


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 18, 2009)

waruikazi said:


>



I thought you was a girl. All these years on here and I finally realise that you're a guy. Look at you. You're just a puppy. Now I know I can give you more cheek .. hehe ..


----------



## Cabotinage (Sep 18, 2009)

only picture i have really that you can see me haha


----------



## kupper (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Bearded_Lady (Sep 18, 2009)

Me eating a gross snowcone


----------



## JupiterCreek (Sep 18, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> damn there are alot of hot APS girls :twisted:


 
I was thinking the same thing. ;-)


----------



## Sarah24 (Sep 18, 2009)

yehh decided i didnt want pic up...lol


----------



## bigi (Sep 18, 2009)

well its not me in my avatar,
here we go


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 18, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> AAwwww Ryan, what a cutie you are....


 
thanks fay :lol:

I dont have any real pictures of me, not the photographing people type. I am always behind the camera


----------



## Saz (Sep 18, 2009)

The most recent photos I have are our wedding ones!


----------



## Lozza (Sep 18, 2009)

Saz said:


> The most recent photos I have are our wedding ones!



OMG Saz I love your dress - very cool wedding


----------



## miss2 (Sep 18, 2009)

thought i would add a few more, coz yeah well im bored right now lol.


----------



## Saz (Sep 18, 2009)

Aww thanks  We went medieval and had it in a castle in England, everybody wore medieval dress. We had an absolute ball!


----------



## kupper (Sep 18, 2009)

that is a wicked idea for a wedding


----------



## TheDarkRose (Sep 18, 2009)

Saz I have a new found respect for you. THATS AWSOME!!! you guys look stunning and that would have been so dam fun.


----------



## Australis (Sep 18, 2009)

-Peter said:


> This is me, people always say I remind them of someone.
> Good looking or what!



Definitely looking familiar... hardly recognized you without the ladies underwear
over your head


----------



## Noongato (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow, no one looks the way i imagined them.
Mine wont be much of a shock to anyone...

View attachment 102286


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 18, 2009)

Me:evil:


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 18, 2009)

might as well keep this going 
(all the orange bits on us is cause it was taken off a camera phone)


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 19, 2009)

kupper said:


> Jay that woman your with is off the hook can we bring her camping ?



you like my friends Kupper??? here are some more lol






and this is me on the left and 'JORDO' on the right (he is gonna kill me for posting this! hahaha


----------



## missllama (Sep 19, 2009)

Sel put a pic up woman ur a hottie!

ssssnakeman that pic is hilarious 

and mid darlin.. i dont no how many times i have seen that photo... but it still makes me laugh every time lol

i raided the fb pics and found a few more, the other girl in one of the pics is someone i grew up with, just got of the jets ski so we have messy as hair.


----------



## whcasual79 (Sep 19, 2009)

mine's in my profile ...


----------



## whcasual79 (Sep 19, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> damn there are alot of hot APS girls :twisted:
> 
> my ugly mug is in my avatar.



i 2nd that .... so many fit byrds, so many ugly blokes like us!!


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Sep 19, 2009)

for those who have not seen me , this is as close as you will get to the real me :lol:


----------



## Bugsy (Sep 19, 2009)

Me...I rekon i gotta be the funkiest lookin aps member so far. Thinking bout getting my shell dyed to black with fluro green stripes, but the red is fine for now.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Sep 19, 2009)

pmsl bugsy almost as good as me


----------



## voodoo (Sep 19, 2009)

Here s me


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 19, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> damn there are alot of hot APS girls :twisted:
> 
> Totally agree Donks,its great to put names to faces..


----------



## missllama (Sep 19, 2009)

husskisam said:


> might as well keep this going
> (all the orange bits on us is cause it was taken off a camera phone)


 

hehe darlin no u guys just need to find a better person to do ur fake tans next time 
jks hus xxx


----------



## Earthling (Sep 19, 2009)

Im the humanoid


----------



## PimmsPythons (Sep 19, 2009)

one of me in brazil and another of me at our local pond


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 19, 2009)

wow! is that an anaconda?!


----------



## kupper (Sep 19, 2009)

You say that to all the boys jay lol


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 19, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Here is the gorgeous me.....
> 
> bhahahahahahahahaha


 haaaaaaaaaaaaaa ha ha ha Fayseee got enough bubbles ?:lol::lol::lol::lol:

on a christian website that would almost be porn  good on ya ....


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 19, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Here is the gorgeous me.....
> 
> bhahahahahahahahaha



OMG FaY! Ur making me moist! :lol:



mysnakesau said:


> I thought you was a girl. All these years on here and I finally realise that you're a guy. Look at you. You're just a puppy. Now I know I can give you more cheek .. hehe ..



A great many people have made this mistake, i have come to the conclusion though that though i am not a girl i am rather girly. I do enjoy a good scissor session :lol:.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 19, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> OMG FaY! Ur making me moist! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> A great many people have made this mistake, i have come to the conclusion though that though i am not a girl i am rather girly. I do enjoy a good scissor session :lol:.


 I thought it was because you SQUEAL like a girllll.....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PimmsPythons (Sep 19, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> wow! is that an anaconda?!



just a small one,was hoping to find a bigger one but i was the first one the locals had seen in a month


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 19, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> I thought it was because you SQUEAL like a girllll.....:lol::lol::lol:



Alas it is true, i am a bit of a squealer. 

I have been known to let my feminine side out in public before...


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 19, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Alas it is true, i am a bit of a squealer.
> 
> I have been known to let my feminine side out in public before...


 baaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaa classic ....must be the TOP END heat ....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 19, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> baaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaa classic ....must be the TOP END heat ....:lol::lol::lol:



Nope just my charming good looks!


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 19, 2009)

practicing my skillll


----------



## Jungletrans (Sep 19, 2009)

In my younger days .


----------



## missllama (Sep 19, 2009)

Jungletrans said:


> In my younger days .


 
did u use to play santa at christmas time? that is so cool lol if u have a beard like that do u have to wash it with like shampoo and stuff? lol


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 19, 2009)

Me - when I was young and pretty


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 19, 2009)

This is a good thread, well might as well join in on the fun...


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 19, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Alas it is true, i am a bit of a squealer.
> 
> I have been known to let my feminine side out in public before...



Oh Gordo.... ill take you as my bride lol


----------



## dezza09 (Sep 19, 2009)

Me a week ago at our combined Hens/Bucks night, been awhile since I was so trashed.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 19, 2009)

hehhe only a one dollar bill


----------



## dezza09 (Sep 19, 2009)

its as balla as I get


----------



## Smokey (Sep 19, 2009)

just about every kid on here as a Nintendo wii


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 19, 2009)

bahah yea smokey but i barely use mine anymore its moving to my brothers house


----------



## Jungletrans (Sep 19, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> did u use to play santa at christmas time? that is so cool lol if u have a beard like that do u have to wash it with like shampoo and stuff? lol



Shhhh l actualy am Santa but its just a part time gig . Washing depends on what l have managed to get in it .:shock:


----------



## missllama (Sep 19, 2009)

Jungletrans said:


> Shhhh l actualy am Santa but its just a part time gig . Washing depends on what l have managed to get in it .:shock:


 
hahahaha


----------



## JupiterCreek (Sep 19, 2009)

Jungletrans said:


> Shhhh l actualy am Santa but its just a part time gig . Washing depends on what l have managed to get in it .:shock:


 
I had a full beard years ago... made eating a meat pie hard work. Between the gravy and the flakey pastry it was a bugger to keep clean.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 19, 2009)

Did you ever find you got unexpected snacks from the beard?


----------



## Mudimans (Sep 19, 2009)

JupiterCreek said:


> I had a full beard years ago... made eating a meat pie hard work. Between the gravy and the flakey pastry it was a bugger to keep clean.


 
Anything with sauce or runny egg makes eating with a beard an interesting experience


----------



## Sarah24 (Sep 19, 2009)

husskisam said:


> might as well keep this going
> (all the orange bits on us is cause it was taken off a camera phone)


 
 woah samy finally showed his face..


----------



## Mudimans (Sep 19, 2009)

Jungletrans said:


> Shhhh l actualy am Santa but its just a part time gig . Washing depends on what l have managed to get in it .:shock:


 
Still waiting on my pay from last year Santa, I know where you live :evil:


----------



## JasonL (Sep 19, 2009)

Your a brave man Gordo to post such a pic... I have one from my Bucks that is worse...gives me the shivers just looking at it so a buried it somewhere in some pile of junk...


----------



## Just_Joshin (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## JasonL (Sep 19, 2009)

Can't believe your looking at the camera Josh?


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 19, 2009)

lol


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 19, 2009)

What a score in the first photo two aussie birds and a koala!


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 19, 2009)

theres 2 koalas actually, count the legs


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 19, 2009)

gecko-mad said:


> theres 2 koalas actually, count the legs


 bahhhhh ha ha ha cant half tell your only 12 ..couple more years and you would have said WHAT KOALA...:lol::lol:


----------



## [email protected]$ (Sep 19, 2009)

Haha rbb


----------



## Just_Joshin (Sep 19, 2009)

gecko-mad said:


> theres 2 koalas actually, count the legs


 
Oh cool...there is too....didn't realise koalas were there.....i saw the 4 puppies but not the joey koalas. Thanks for pointing it out!!


----------



## webbo10 (Sep 19, 2009)

*me and the missus*

every body says my missus is plastic


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 19, 2009)

lol


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Sep 19, 2009)

gecko mad stop posting*( LOL)*

*like at school, keep ur applause till the end children hahaha*


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 19, 2009)

webbo10 said:


> every body says my missus is plastic


 you didnt happen to play in a band 'MIDNIGHT OIL ' now webbo??????:lol::lol:


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 19, 2009)

Sorry Gecko i wasnt really looking at the koalas


----------



## webbo10 (Sep 19, 2009)

*missus again*

taking the missus for a ride lol


----------



## Smokey (Sep 19, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Sorry Gecko i wasnt really looking at the koalas


 yeah, i was looking at the puppies aswell.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 19, 2009)

hehehe and the australian native birds!


----------



## Bonustokin (Sep 19, 2009)

check the boof head on this


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 19, 2009)

Bonustokin said:


> check the boof head on this



That snake has a big boof head to Billy .....


----------



## Bonustokin (Sep 19, 2009)

hahahahaha cheers mate


----------



## Keliculus (Sep 19, 2009)

Haha I love threads like this. Well here's me, I'm not big on being in front of the camera so most of the pictures I have of myself are of me off my face





at a mates 19th




dressed as a leprachaun for a bar christening with my mate Sarah wearing a toga




Me my 3 best mates, 2 draculettes and the star of the show at Dracula's after my 18th


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 19, 2009)

Surfing APS with Tigger, my Darwin boy - see what happens when you let your kids take a photo?!


----------



## Tetras (Sep 19, 2009)

Banjo said:


> This is me.



nice bike man


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 19, 2009)

DA_GRIZ said:


> for those who have not seen me , this is as close as you will get to the real me :lol:


 
:lol: Classic, Matt!

Although you could have also posted a pic of a wookie!


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 19, 2009)

Ugh ugh ugh  
Haha I'll only show a snippet of me and later on i might post a full one :twisted:
I'll be attending the Scales and Tails Festival so i might see you around!
Nikki
x Nice pics everyone


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 19, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> This is a good thread, well might as well join in on the fun...


LOL you look like fred!


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Sep 19, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> :lol: Classic, Matt!
> 
> Although you could have also posted a pic of a wookie!




hahahaha good idea mate, maybe next time if i remember to


----------



## TheDarkRose (Sep 19, 2009)

i thought I'd put more pictures up, only this time id show one of my quirks.....my identicle twin.


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 19, 2009)

identical twins......awesome


----------



## kupper (Sep 19, 2009)

i ahve to say you pretty darn hot dark rose ...... whichever one of them you are LOL


----------



## Noongato (Sep 19, 2009)

Heres a little less feral one.. I said a 'little'

View attachment 102410


----------



## Goulburn_herper (Sep 19, 2009)

TheDarkRose said:


> i thought I'd put more pictures up, only this time id show one of my quirks.....my identicle twin.


 
Mmmmmm :evil:twinsss..........mmmmmmmmm identical twwwiinnnnsss lol


----------



## TheDarkRose (Sep 19, 2009)

hahaha thanks guys
and midnightserval i love living dead dolls!! i have the spider bite one but im getting more for christmas


----------



## kupper (Sep 19, 2009)

so are you goign to let us in on which one you are rose?


----------



## Jungletrans (Sep 19, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> Still waiting on my pay from last year Santa, I know where you live :evil:



l gave your pay [ with a bonus ] to the Easter Bunny to pass on . You will have to take it up with him . :shock:


----------



## TheDarkRose (Sep 19, 2009)

im on the left in both of them, odd co-incidence


----------



## grizz (Sep 19, 2009)

Me.


----------



## Smokey (Sep 19, 2009)

wow , dark rose you are gorgeous!
i bet your the evil twin ...right ? 8)

cheers smoke


----------



## TheDarkRose (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks smokey
i named my snake lucifer....im as evil as they get


----------



## abbott75 (Sep 19, 2009)

Nikki. said:


> Ugh ugh ugh
> Haha I'll only show a snippet of me and later on i might post a full one :twisted:
> I'll be attending the Scales and Tails Festival so i might see you around!
> Nikki
> x Nice pics everyone




Haha Nikki, we've all seen a video of you shuffling, remember


----------



## Tristan (Sep 19, 2009)

couple of me


----------



## anntay (Sep 19, 2009)

ok heres one of me my daughter took with my phone i dont take good shots hate the camra. i'm mostly the one taking the pics not norm in them

 i'm also on fb so if you want you can add me just let me know your from this site and i'll add you to my aps friends list on there. cheers have a good one peeps. 
wow so many diff kinds of peeps on here


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 20, 2009)

wow you look different in them 2 photos Tristan.
and your with the same bloke both photos.


----------



## Tristan (Sep 20, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> wow you look different in them 2 photos Tristan.
> and your with the same bloke both photos.




ahah yeah i had my hair done differently.


----------



## Mudimans (Sep 20, 2009)

Jungletrans said:


> l gave your pay [ with a bonus ] to the Easter Bunny to pass on . You will have to take it up with him . :shock:


 
I never did trust that furry little bugger, next time i see him he's snake food


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ash who is fred?


----------



## webbo10 (Sep 20, 2009)

*me*

a day at the v8s


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 20, 2009)

here are some mixed ones with some with a few semi famous aussies


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 20, 2009)

................


----------



## Surfcop24 (Sep 20, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> here are some mixed ones with some with a few semi famous aussies





Semi Famous??? Dont know any of them...LOL


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 20, 2009)

Donks,
Whos the guy your with in the last picture?


----------



## FAY (Sep 20, 2009)

Surfcop24 said:


> Semi Famous??? Dont know any of them...LOL



hehe surfcop...donk doesn't know them either, that is just what they told him! LOL


----------



## Andrais (Sep 20, 2009)

Some more pics! 
i don't know why im doing this lol. And yes everyone Aussiebluetongue does have glasses, wht a nerd :lol: the fat guy is my dad and the dog like thing is my dog.


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 20, 2009)

Nikki. said:


> Donks,
> Whos the guy your with in the last picture


 
James Blundel


----------



## Sel (Sep 20, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> James Blundel



Omg..does he just hang out in resorts?? I was in a swimming pool with him once..cant remember where it was, maybe coffs harbour...hmm... he was canoodling with some woman lol


----------



## tooninoz (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's me at St James' Park, Newcastle with Mike Ashley. I'm on the left.






Earlier in the day with the bairn....





I'm stacked


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Sep 20, 2009)

found another me and dad :lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Moreliavridis (Sep 20, 2009)

me having fun


----------



## Bugsy (Sep 20, 2009)

Aussiebluetongue said:


> Some more pics!
> i don't know why im doing this lol. And yes everyone Aussiebluetongue does have glasses, wht a nerd :lol: the fat guy is my dad and the dog like thing is my dog.


 
Your framed pics on the wall are crooked. haha


----------



## FAY (Sep 20, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


>


Oooohhh Ryan, you just keep getting cuter and cuter......


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 20, 2009)

Love the ALF shirt, Ryan!


----------



## DDALDD (Sep 20, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


>



lol, that's awesome. gold.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm one of these guys lol


----------



## pinkmus (Sep 20, 2009)

GSXR I'm guessing you're the guy on the right.....

-Will


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 20, 2009)

Bearded_Lady said:


> Me eating a gross snowcone


 :shock: scary


----------



## Lozza (Sep 20, 2009)

here's another one I found of me being stupid  lol


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

pinkmus said:


> GSXR I'm guessing you're the guy on the right.....
> 
> -Will


 
You guessed right  ( pun intended)


----------



## slim6y (Sep 20, 2009)

lozza said:


> here's another one I found of me being stupid  lol



I always thought you were the sensible one... .hmmmmmmm


----------



## Lozza (Sep 20, 2009)

slim6y said:


> I always thought you were the sensible one... .hmmmmmmm



lol only when I'm at school


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 20, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> James Blundel


 

He lived next door to me  He actually rented our house.
Until that affair thingy happened and the cameras were following him.


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Sep 20, 2009)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> :shock: scary



Who? Me or the snowcone? Actually dont answer that


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 20, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I'm one of these guys lol


 
Josh, fancy the nerve of that guy you're with, going out in public with you in a YELLOW t-shirt:shock:. How embarrased did you feel?


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 20, 2009)

First and last time you'll see my butt-ugly face.


----------



## Freemason2250 (Sep 20, 2009)

Me visiting family


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> Josh, fancy the nerve of that guy you're with, going out in public with you in a YELLOW t-shirt:shock:. How embarrased did you feel?


 
Lucky it was down the bush Nick and i could hide if i saw anyone approaching  
Believe it or not i once wore a yellow shirt :shock: once...... when Mum or dad dressed me


----------



## Kersten (Sep 20, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I'm one of these guys lol



You mean you're NOT the happy lookin' Tim Curry/Pennywise/It thing in your avatar? :shock:



GSXR_Boy said:


> You guessed right  ( pun intended)





serpenttongue said:


> First and last time you'll see my butt-ugly face.



And again with the shattered illusions, I thought you were the Shadow or some other mysterious cloaked figure!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

Kersten said:


> You mean you're NOT the happy lookin' Tim Curry/Pennywise/It thing in your avatar? :shock:!


 
That is my alter ego


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 20, 2009)

Kersten said:


> I thought you were the Shadow or some other mysterious cloaked figure!


 
Only by night!


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice little heath monitor you had there, Josh!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> Nice little heath monitor you had there, Josh!


 
Was :x I always thought it was a lacie until you pointed it out 

I have nearly finished that wooden space ship to the right of me too........


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 20, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I have nearly finished that wooden space ship to the right of me too........


 
Call me when you're ready to give it a test run!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> Call me when you're ready to give it a test run!


 
Be a good herping machine 



Kersten said:


> You mean you're NOT the happy lookin' Tim Curry/Pennywise/It thing in your avatar? :shock:
> !


 
I am and that is the lake/sewer in which i live just like in the It movie


----------



## candycaine (Sep 20, 2009)

Saz said:


> The most recent photos I have are our wedding ones!


 

cool I had a Pirate wedding a year ago its our wedding anniversary today even


----------



## Kersten (Sep 20, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I am and that is the lake/sewer in which i live just like in the It movie



And if we were there we'd float too? :lol:

Since we're all doing it, these are the only pictures of me on this computer....taken a loooong time ago after copious amounts of alcohol and wearing someone else's rather unfortunate looking purple hair thingies - amazing what we think looks acceptable when we're off chops. I think in both pictures I'm literally being held up.


----------



## snakes_666 (Sep 20, 2009)

this is me, not real photogenic


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Sep 20, 2009)

here is a picture of [email protected]$.


----------



## Bugsy (Sep 20, 2009)

DA_GRIZ said:


> here is a picture of [email protected]$.


 
Good, now people wont have a go at me for calling her fat and ugly, as you can all see its clearly true.


----------



## krefft (Sep 20, 2009)

...


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 20, 2009)

DA_GRIZ said:


> here is a picture of [email protected]$.


are you serious?


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Sep 20, 2009)

m_beardie said:


> are you serious?




i am very serious


----------



## AUSGECKO (Sep 20, 2009)

This is the best i could find and unfortunatly i couldn`t photoshop my handbag out :?, still not as bad as Gordo`s :lol:


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

Nikki. said:


> Ugh ugh ugh
> Haha I'll only show a snippet of me and later on i might post a full one :twisted:
> I'll be attending the Scales and Tails Festival so i might see you around!
> Nikki
> x Nice pics everyone


 



:lol::lol::lol: C'MON NIKKI DONT HIDE THA T GAWJUS FACE :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## macj81 (Sep 20, 2009)

Me and the Kids


----------



## craig.a.c (Sep 21, 2009)

I am the one on the right and my old man (Didgeman, some of you may know him).


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 21, 2009)

DA_GRIZ said:


> i am very serious


:shock::shock:


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yea its true m beardie but this was after she lost all her weight.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 21, 2009)

This is me on a regular friday night


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 21, 2009)

I see your in the right section of the super market ...bottles and toys.....or perhaps in need of a nappy change?....


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 21, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> I see your in the right section of the super market ...bottles and toys.....or perhaps in need of a nappy change?....



The girls said i was making too much noise so they were getting me a new pacifier. It was also pretty tricky to drink my rum from a cup being such a young new born so they were getting me a bottle too.


----------



## mcbain (Sep 21, 2009)

Brand new here. Going to use you guys and your info to learn as much as i can. I dont have a python yet (should only be a few weeks away) but have been getting acquainted with my friend's 9ft Coastal Carpet "Sethina".


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 21, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Yea its true m beardie but this was after she lost all her weight.


naww haha ur so mean.
it's funny how different people actually look because on the internet you sometimes expect them to look completely different.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 21, 2009)

hehe do i look different?


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 21, 2009)

yeh a little bit.. what about me??


----------



## [email protected]$ (Sep 21, 2009)

Haha thats one of my good photos m_beardie


----------



## ravan (Sep 21, 2009)

me with a koala at australia zoo 
(hopefully it works)


----------



## ravan (Sep 21, 2009)

candycaine said:


> cool I had a Pirate wedding a year ago its our wedding anniversary today even
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 102495


 
jack sparrow! 
i love it!


----------



## THE-DUDE (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## bfg23 (Sep 21, 2009)

I call myself BFG because im 6ft8 and 110kg and a top bloke.
Anyway here is my mug with my croc




morning after a my birthday party, the lolly bags were the best bit.


----------



## caradeller (Sep 21, 2009)

this is me....also single if any ones interested


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 21, 2009)

oh i just get the urge to lick that thing on your head.


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Sep 21, 2009)

This me a couple of years ago I hate getting pics taken and usually end up with stupid expressions or a strategically placed finger lol


----------



## Goulburn_herper (Sep 21, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> I call myself BFG because im 6ft8 and 110kg and a top bloke.
> Anyway here is my mug with my croc
> 
> 
> ...


 
you call yaself BFG but can i call you lurch???


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Sep 21, 2009)

Me


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 21, 2009)

NO, you will call me BFG thanks.


----------



## tooninoz (Sep 21, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> I call myself BFG because im 6ft8 and 110kg and a top bloke.
> Anyway here is my mug with my croc



That croc is actually near 6ft long :lol:


----------



## keeper (Sep 21, 2009)

hey BFG i may be your long lost brother as i am 6 foot 11


----------



## keeper (Sep 21, 2009)

I am going to call you tiny


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 21, 2009)

[email protected]$ said:


> Haha thats one of my good photos m_beardie


uuuu are joooking


----------



## discomat (Sep 21, 2009)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=1313&pictureid=19027 what a good idea and great to see such a good response too. here is a couple of me...


----------



## fritzi2009 (Sep 21, 2009)

off myspace excuse the pose..haha.. 
thats my bird trying to eat my collarbone.​


----------



## pdsn99 (Sep 21, 2009)

Me with a kangaroo orphan at work (mum got shot with a shotty - hence the partial ear)

Poor bugger was blind and didnt end up making it.


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Sep 21, 2009)

This thread was a good idea, its awesome to put a face to a name.

heres some photos from all over the place of my and my partner, Simon!


----------



## itbites (Sep 21, 2009)

barbed you have wild looking eyes


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 21, 2009)

You're all a bunch of freaks! :lol:


----------



## itbites (Sep 21, 2009)

caradeller said:


> View attachment 102541
> 
> this is me....also single if any ones interested


 
I'd so go out with you if I were lesbian!
That uni-brow look is just hawt!


----------



## boof13 (Sep 21, 2009)

!!!


----------



## JupiterCreek (Sep 21, 2009)

itbites said:


> barbed you have wild looking eyes


Aren't they a great intense blue? My baby grand-daughter's are just as piercing and an even deeper blue. I mentioned to my daughter that maybe my grand-daughter would be a goth-rock-chick when she's older. My daughter laughed and said "that's it! No more guitars! No more snakes! No more babysitting for you Poppa!" :shock:


----------



## [email protected]$ (Sep 21, 2009)

err might aswell join in :S


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 21, 2009)

wow snakes lipo worked really well for you ay?


----------



## imalizard (Sep 21, 2009)

This ones a couple years old but I look basically the same:lol:


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 21, 2009)

wow thats crazy nearly 7foot.
its good to hear there is someone bigger than me out there.


----------



## keeper (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey bfg believe it or not i once had to look up at a guy i saw at the shops. It was an odd experience for me this guy was as skinny as a rake with pencil arms which made him look really odd. Unlike us more manly specimens


----------



## keeper (Sep 21, 2009)

This is Biggie (dan) left and keeper(damo) Right


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Sep 21, 2009)

itbites said:


> barbed you have wild looking eyes



hehe thanks! 




JupiterCreek said:


> Aren't they a great intense blue? My baby grand-daughter's are just as piercing and an even deeper blue. I mentioned to my daughter that maybe my grand-daughter would be a goth-rock-chick when she's older. My daughter laughed and said "that's it! No more guitars! No more snakes! No more babysitting for you Poppa!" :shock:



hehe if only my grandad were like you!


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 22, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> This is me on a regular friday night




that is gold ! is there nothing better to do up there gordo than to play dress up? its great!


----------



## ivonavich (Sep 22, 2009)

ok a couple.....


----------



## hallie (Sep 22, 2009)

Love the mullet Ivonavich...

Its all business at the front yet its party time at the back..:lol:


----------



## Noongato (Sep 22, 2009)

Im totally gonna let my bubs hair grow into a mullet. Hehehe


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 22, 2009)

For Curly and Grizz - this is me and my friend out having a dance lol


----------



## Chrisreptile (Sep 22, 2009)

Keep it G rated jay


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 22, 2009)

hehehehe........

so tempting lol


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 22, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> that is gold ! is there nothing better to do up there gordo than to play dress up? its great!





Chrisreptile said:


> Keep it G rated jay



There is but it isn't G rated


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 22, 2009)

This is what we went clubbing in once!






im on the left


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 23, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> This is what we went clubbing in once!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I went clubbing in my wedding dress the day a wore it. I ended up having a tanty with my heels and threw them across the dance floor (as all the ladies would know they friggin hurt!) Well i accidentily hit someone in the face with one of them and he wanted to beat me up. So i ran away from him and realising that i was quite recogniseable in a dress i took it off. 

And that is my story on how managed to go clubbing looking like Jay!


----------



## JasonL (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey Gordo, I had to wear a wedding dress out clubbing for my bucks and I picked up too!! well, I could of anyway ... my brothers were amazed how women flocked to a guy in a dress :lol: I had some ashtray breasts at some stage that some girls insisted I have and have a pic of me groping some poor lasses breasts on the dance floor... and then everything gets pretty hazey from there on in...


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 23, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Hey Gordo, I had to wear a wedding dress out clubbing for my bucks and I picked up too!! well, I could of anyway ... my brothers were amazed how women flocked to a guy in a dress :lol: I had some ashtray breasts at some stage that some girls insisted I have and have a pic of me groping some poor lasses breasts on the dance floor... and then everything gets pretty hazey from there on in...



Wearing a dress certaintly is a good ice breaker.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Sep 23, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Wearing a dress certaintly is a good ice breaker.


 
ha ha i have to agree with that!


----------



## diamond 007 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Bald head Hill thats me.*

I found this sign and thought it perfect.


----------



## ally_pup (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome thread.
this is me anyways


----------



## SCam (Sep 24, 2009)

this is me


----------



## Lewy (Sep 24, 2009)

ScrubbyCam said:


> this is me


 

LOL what a shot


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 24, 2009)

ScrubbyCam said:


> this is me


 
wow your big for a 2 year old :lol:


----------



## NotoriouS (Sep 24, 2009)

Me


----------



## Bugsy (Sep 24, 2009)

Me as a young'n before i turned into a bugsy.


----------



## slacker (Sep 24, 2009)

Bugsy said:


> Me as a young'n before i turned into a bugsy.



What happened mate? You use to be cute.


----------



## SCam (Sep 24, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> wow your big for a 2 year old :lol:


 well i may get in trouble for telling you this but ... the government are working on performence enhancing drugs to make little war babies im test subject #102.0000000010001..31


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 24, 2009)

oshakoor said:


> Me


 I think your heads on fire .....


----------



## NotoriouS (Sep 24, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> I think your heads on fire .....


 
It was getting a little warm in there


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 24, 2009)

haha what the hell are you doing in that helmet.
Dutchy Dutchy i suspect.


----------



## fine_jungles (Sep 24, 2009)

oshakoor said:


> It was getting a little warm in there


 
fruit tobacco... right? 

i love that stuff , pass the helmet please


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Sep 24, 2009)

ScrubbyCam said:


> well i may get in trouble for telling you this but ... the government are working on performence enhancing drugs to make little war babies im test subject #102.0000000010001..31


 

pmsl, mate i was scaarfed up :lol: get with it come on


----------



## NotoriouS (Sep 25, 2009)

fine_jungles said:


> fruit tobacco... right?
> 
> i love that stuff , pass the helmet please


 

Indeed!! Apple mixed with Mint = good times!


----------



## Bugsy (Sep 25, 2009)

Dunno what the rest of you guys think, but i believe hobbs should post the pic of him in his croc hat! A names to faces thread just wont be complete till its been posted.


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 25, 2009)

lol


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 25, 2009)

yeah Hobbo.... i wanna see who im lusting over!


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 25, 2009)

ok ok ok stop nagging me bugs  here it is


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbo said:


> ok ok ok stop nagging me bugs  here it is


 
:lol:


----------



## Bugsy (Sep 25, 2009)

hahahahahaha good work


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 25, 2009)

ive got one word to say to you Hobbo . . . . . . . . . . . ''HOT''


----------



## elapid66 (Sep 25, 2009)

some nice lookin chicks on this site and yes im an old perv whats wrong with that


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 25, 2009)

where's all the good looking guys?


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 25, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> where's all the good looking guys?



That's a bit ruff Jay! I'm still here!


----------



## missllama (Sep 25, 2009)

i have glasses but i dont no where they are lol... i have only worn them a few times i guess its why i walk into walls so often


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 25, 2009)

You don't look like you walk into walls.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 25, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> That's a bit ruff Jay! I'm still here!



i said 'guy's gordo....... not screamers like you lol


----------



## missllama (Sep 25, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> You don't look like you walk into walls.


 
i did wed night now i have a sore nose 
i think that was the drinks not the lack of glasses tho


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 25, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> i said 'guy's gordo....... not screamers like you lol



Aww shucks Jay! You know the thing to say to that make a man blush!


----------



## missllama (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbo said:


> ok ok ok stop nagging me bugs  here it is


 
hobbophobe i want ur hat!


----------



## elapid66 (Sep 25, 2009)

i'll say it again nice lookin chicks


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 25, 2009)

BTW - 43 isn't an old perv (since I'm the same age) - just a discerning individual. Hot chicks aren't my thing, but Hobbo in that hat is a classic!


----------



## Sonicchaotic (Sep 25, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> This is what we went clubbing in once!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crap. I didnt even recognise you there... How bloody long ago was this? I think this is a case of outdated pictures Jay! Still, they are some mighty snug fitting whites...


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sonicchaotic said:


> Crap. I didnt even recognise you there... How bloody long ago was this? I think this is a case of outdated pictures Jay! Still, they are some mighty snug fitting whites...



you little bitch andy lol...... this pic is from last year..... not THAT old !


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 26, 2009)

the one with the tighty whities?


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 26, 2009)

yes, the pic above lol


----------



## Perko (Sep 26, 2009)

Does the guy on the right play a " Fairy " on a kids show?


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 26, 2009)

hobbo said:


> ok ok ok stop nagging me bugs  here it is


 AWWWWWWWWW hobbo your a cutie ....:lol::lol:

Is that your going out hat or your special occasions hat ?


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 26, 2009)

CraigP said:


> Does the guy on the right play a " Fairy " on a kids show?




i dont think any of us would ever be allowed on a kids show lol :lol:


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 26, 2009)

agreed ^^


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 26, 2009)

However I do think we would be very educational lol


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well maybe more terrifying than educational!


----------



## Bonustokin (Sep 29, 2009)

beardie whisperer


----------



## Troyster (Sep 29, 2009)

Id give you a run for your money BFG here is me out riding


----------



## Serpentes (Sep 29, 2009)

It's a race!


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice bike pictures!


----------



## krusty (Sep 29, 2009)

god we have one hell of a lot of hot chicks on APS...very very nice.


----------



## itbites (Sep 29, 2009)

Put up a pic of your fine self krusty


----------



## syxxx (Sep 29, 2009)

I only just found this thread I must pay more attention.


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 29, 2009)

Is that you in that hire car?
Or is that Eric Bana?


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Sep 29, 2009)

wow. since i started reading this, 8 more pages have gone up.... i'm a bit timid after all the "hot chick" comments.... plus i still havent figured out how to put the little thumbnail picture....

but i'll see what i can come up with....


----------



## syxxx (Sep 29, 2009)

My cousins car and it is the best thing you can ever do. But I can't say i've never gone by the name of Eric before.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 29, 2009)

syxxx said:


> My cousins car and it is the best thing you can ever do. But I can't say i've never gone by the name of Eric before.



They must be your favourite cousin!


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 29, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> AWWWWWWWWW hobbo your a cutie ....:lol::lol:
> 
> Is that your going out hat or your special occasions hat ?



its now my drunkin herp show hat lol


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 29, 2009)

you sure as hell look like a young Eric Bana in that photo.
thats awesome you are allowed to drive that Ferrari. Awesome.


----------



## Andrais (Sep 29, 2009)

syxxx said:


> I only just found this thread I must pay more attention.


 
I-WANT-UR-LIFE! :shock::lol:

U got to touch it! haha, sorry im all ova fast cars. i'l PM u my address so u can come and pick my up on sataday night that ok with you :lol:


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Aussiebluetongue said:


> I-WANT-UR-LIFE! :shock::lol:
> 
> U got to touch it! haha, sorry im all ova fast cars. i'l PM u my address so u can come and pick my up on sataday night that ok with you :lol:


 
lol i dont think they want to put that many km on it. u say in ur status ur along way from everywhere


----------



## Ravyk (Sep 29, 2009)

This is me last year [my hair is shorter now] at a photoshoot done by a good friend of mine.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 29, 2009)

Bored...... so another pic lol


----------



## candycaine (Sep 29, 2009)

ok another couple of me on my wedding day...

View attachment 103278


View attachment 103279


View attachment 103280


----------



## ravan (Sep 29, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Bored...... so another pic lol




oooh is that in england?
the policemen are wearing funny hats lol 
... or im just a bit stupid >.<


----------



## mis-devious (Sep 29, 2009)

1. fresh out of the club. and 2. yes i am a cattle girl too.. minus the red cruiser lips.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 30, 2009)

correct Ravan, that was in the UK with the bobbies with funny hats lol


----------



## Pujols (Sep 30, 2009)

Ninja Style


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

You look like a goose that has just been shot. Kinda trying to fly but falling out of the sky at an incredible rate.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Sep 30, 2009)

im bored so here.... this is from yesterday but i dyed my hair yesterday to now its like dark red purple brown i dont even know aye  enjoy,


----------



## Pujols (Sep 30, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> You look like a goose that has just been shot. Kinda trying to fly but falling out of the sky at an incredible rate.


 
.....Thats what a ninja looks like to some people


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

Pujols said:


> .....Thats what a ninja looks like to some people



Excellent! This is me a gooses/ninjas worst nightmare!


----------



## Pujols (Sep 30, 2009)

Hahahahaha... the only thing that can kill a ninja... is another ninja


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

Pujols said:


> Hahahahaha... the only thing that can kill a ninja... is another ninja



And a true Ninja never identifies him/herself as a ninja...


----------



## Pujols (Sep 30, 2009)

and thats why nobody knows my true identity


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

Pujols said:


> and thats why nobody knows my true identity



Are you denying that this is you?


----------



## Pujols (Sep 30, 2009)

HAHAHAHAH! why yes i am... By lookin at my picture u will clearly see that i am 1 millionth this guys weight... and amin a true ninja pose... That guys just an amateur


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

Pujols said:


> HAHAHAHAH! why yes i am... By lookin at my picture u will clearly see that i am 1 millionth this guys weight... and amin a true ninja pose... That guys just an amateur



Good. I'm glad we have that sorted.


----------



## keeper (Sep 30, 2009)

Pujols said:


> Ninja Style


 

Looks like the ancient art of seagull choking on a chip style to me


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

keeper said:


> Looks like the ancient art of seagull choking on a chip style to me



He's a ninja, that's what he wants you to think.


----------



## Pujols (Sep 30, 2009)

SEE! gordo gets it! whats wrong with u ppl!?!?! lol


----------



## Serpentor (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 30, 2009)

Pujols said:


> SEE! gordo gets it! whats wrong with u ppl!?!?! lol


 
OH OH! Teach me your style of ninja?


----------



## Pujols (Sep 30, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> OH OH! Teach me your style of ninja?


 
Sorry... It takes years of intense training to become a ninja and i dunno if ure up to it...


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> OH OH! Teach me your style of ninja?



You can't become a Ninja. Ninja's just are and they always have been.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 30, 2009)

I'll go be a Pirate then >_>


----------



## mis-devious (Sep 30, 2009)

found a pic with a face and a name all in one!





annnnnnd dont do this at home 8D
Rach & Me


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> I'll go ba a Pirate then >_>



Yeah pirates are cool, they are good because just the sight of them put the fear of god into all sea faring folk. Whereas a Ninja doesn't scare people at the sight of them because... you can't see them and if you do ur as good as dead anyway.

I've always wanted to see what offspring would result from the pairing up of a Ninja and a pirate. I think you would end up with something similar to a griffin, you know like the body and strength of a leopard but the wings, brain and stealth of an eagle.


----------



## Pujols (Sep 30, 2009)

Ude end up with one bad *** Ninja who kills cause he wants to and isn't afraid to show himself


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

Pujols said:


> Ude end up with one bad *** Ninja who kills cause he wants to and isn't afraid to show himself



But Ninjas aren't afraid to show themselves, they just can't be seen. Maybe you'd just end up with asian boat people... Oh sNaP! Can you say that on a public forum?!?!


----------



## Pujols (Sep 30, 2009)

Lolololol!


----------



## PSimmo (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok...here's me doing what I love.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

PSimmo said:


> Ok...here's me doing what I love.



Awesome! Do you fly fish? Flyfishing is such a gentlmans sport.


----------



## PSimmo (Sep 30, 2009)

yep, fly fish only..in fresh and saltwater.
I was a guide in the Snowy Mountains when that photo was taken.


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 30, 2009)

This is me 

me and one of my bredli around my neck (about 5 or 6 months ago)
me and my sister (with half her toothpaste and brush hanging out her mouth lol)
me and sugar glider
me and my man Sam 


Nat


----------



## ravan (Sep 30, 2009)

aww you and the sugar glider are cute


----------



## MrSpike (Oct 1, 2009)

CraigP said:


> Does the guy on the right play a " Fairy " on a kids show?



I have a feeling their all just fairies in general Craig.


----------



## Earthling (Oct 1, 2009)

mis-devious said:


> Rach & Me


 
Ahhhh...the coolness of underage drinking....not!


----------



## punisherSIX (Oct 1, 2009)

This is me on the right with a gentleman who picked me out of all the passengers on the train to tell me about jesus, once he finished talking he pulled out a corn cob pipe and started smoking on the train


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Me*

I'm a dentist so I can't show my face:lol:

This is a pic taken of me in Hawaii last week.


----------



## Kersten (Oct 1, 2009)

See now, that;s why I'm terrified of the dentist. "Don't be such a wuss Kersten, it's just the dentist. Nothing scary about them." So you go, and it's all good, and then they bring out the equipment and BAM!


----------



## Perko (Oct 1, 2009)

MrSpike said:


> I have a feeling their all just fairies in general Craig.


 

You maybe right, i just thought he looked like a guy thats on one of my daughters DVD's.
The same Homo was in So You Think You Can Dance.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2009)

CraigP said:


> You maybe right, i just thought he looked like a guy thats on one of my daughters DVD's.
> The same Homo was in So You Think You Can Dance.



you mean homo as in homosapien... right?


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 1, 2009)

Am i the only one who thinks going clubbing with your mates dressed in nothing but suspect coloured undies is a bit queer?


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 1, 2009)

.... yeah no, I don't find it very attractive... a little suss


----------



## Perko (Oct 1, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> you mean homo as in homosapien... right?


 

Wrong


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> Am i the only one who thinks going clubbing with your mates dressed in nothing but suspect coloured undies is a bit queer?



Yes, ur probably the only one.


----------



## pythons-rock! (Oct 1, 2009)

This is me, as appears on facebook


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2009)

CraigP said:


> Wrong



Are you feeling a little insecure?


----------



## pythons-rock! (Oct 1, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Yes, ur probably the only one.


 
And such pretty queers lol


----------



## pythons-rock! (Oct 1, 2009)

wrong quoted thread reply, whoops


----------



## Perko (Oct 1, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Are you feeling a little insecure?


 
No
I thought Homo was short for Homosexual.
Does that offend gays?
Cause you can call me whitey, straightey, & i wont get offended, thats what i am !!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2009)

CraigP said:


> No
> I thought Homo was short for Homosexual.
> Does that offend gays?
> Cause you can call me whitey, straightey, & i wont get offended, thats what i am !!!!



Whatevs


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 1, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> Am i the only one who thinks going clubbing with your mates dressed in nothing but suspect coloured undies is a bit queer?



Seeing as we are all gay and in a gay club then i think we fit in very well. :lol:



TahneeMaree said:


> .... yeah no, I don't find it very attractive... a little suss



lol TM...... we arent trying to look attractive to you hehehe


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 1, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Seeing as we are all gay and in a gay club then i think we fit in very well. :lol:
> 
> 
> bahahha jay think you got him there!


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 1, 2009)

Another of me looking ''homo'' :lol: im on the left.








P.S - CraigP........... it doesnt offend me


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2009)

You don't look homo... you just look hot! 



Jay84 said:


> Another of me looking ''homo'' :lol: im on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ishah (Oct 1, 2009)

I think so too Gordo! He's pretty bloody hot!!! (I tells him all the time  ) Shame he's gay!!!  Love you Jay!!!  I feel sorry for him getting hit on by all the girls!!! Being a Hot gay dude, must be tough at times!


----------



## AnthonyJ (Oct 1, 2009)

me at my brothers wedding.

anyone wanna swap hair styles with me? my lucious locks.


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 1, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> You don't look homo... you just look hot!



Oh Gordo..... where is my invite to Darwin? lol 



Ishah said:


> I think so too Gordo! He's pretty bloody hot!!! (I tells him all the time  ) Shame he's gay!!!  Love you Jay!!!  I feel sorry for him getting hit on by all the girls!!! Being a Hot gay dude, must be tough at times!



hehehe Ishah........ why thankyou for the compliments lol


----------



## ravan (Oct 1, 2009)

Dreaddie said:


> me at my brothers wedding.
> 
> anyone wanna swap hair styles with me? my lucious locks.




ah, so thats why your username's dreaddie


----------



## AnthonyJ (Oct 1, 2009)

ravan said:


> ah, so thats why your username's dreaddie



ahh Correct 

they are getting pretty long, im amazed i havent gotten sick of them and cut them off.


----------



## MZ33YO (Oct 1, 2009)

lol, stupid myspace pic of me taken about 2 years ago when myspace wasn't a ghost town lmao.

x

I look kinda angry, not sure why hahaha


----------



## wranga (Oct 1, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Another of me looking ''homo'' :lol: im on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jay all these pics of you are turning me gay lol


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Oct 1, 2009)

MZ33YO said:


> lol, stupid myspace pic of me taken about 2 years ago when myspace wasn't a ghost town lmao.
> 
> x
> 
> I look kinda angry, not sure why hahaha




maybe u copped a fine for speeding that day aswell


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 1, 2009)

wranga said:


> Jay all these pics of you are turning me gay lol



Thats my intention Wranga !!! infiltrating your little herping community and turning you lol


----------



## ADZz_93 (Oct 1, 2009)

where are you in that pic, is i a music festival? it rings a bell an i have a feeling i was there.....



Jay84 said:


> Another of me looking ''homo'' :lol: im on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Oh Gordo..... where is my invite to Darwin? lol
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe Ishah........ why thankyou for the compliments lol



Jay you're invited any day of the week if you can teach me how to get abs like yours!


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 1, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Thats my intention Wranga !!! infiltrating your little herping community and turning you lol



Turning, or tuning?


----------



## MZ33YO (Oct 1, 2009)

DA_GRIZ said:


> maybe u copped a fine for speeding that day aswell


 
shut up lol


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 1, 2009)

ADZz_93 said:


> where are you in that pic, is i a music festival? it rings a bell an i have a feeling i was there.....




ADZz...... that was at Gay Pride in the UK...... i dont think you were there lol


----------



## ADZz_93 (Oct 1, 2009)

lol, me neither. i thought it might have been the moss vale park festival, look the same lol


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 1, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Jay you're invited any day of the week if you can teach me how to get abs like yours!



Gordo, i can 'show' you how to get abs like mine. It involves a good workout!



abbott75 said:


> Turning, or tuning?



tuning??? huh ?


----------



## Pujols (Oct 1, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> teach me how to get abs like yours!


 
Here's a lil tip..... PUT DOWN THE FORK!!!!!


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 1, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Gordo, i can 'show' you how to get abs like mine. It involves a good workout!
> 
> *Hahahaha, in the good ol' APS days you'd be banned for life for a comment like that :lol:*
> 
> ...



bold...


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Gordo, i can 'show' you how to get abs like mine. It involves a good workout!
> 
> 
> 
> tuning??? huh ?



Hehehehe


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 1, 2009)

anymore pics of u gordo??


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> anymore pics of u gordo??



Not after seeing ur abs sexy! I can't compete with them!!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2009)

Here's another one of me with the other man in my life.


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 1, 2009)

Well guys....i know you have been waiting for more pics (especially you Gordo)........

Me being a tit at Stone Henge


----------



## blakehose (Oct 1, 2009)

back when I rode motocross and now as a cyclist. I dont have any photo's of me normally, just action shots...


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 1, 2009)

Thats a big jump blakehose !

Here is one of my action shots.

Rock Climbing in Railay (Thailand)


----------



## AnthonyJ (Oct 2, 2009)

Jay84 is there any place you haven't been too?


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 2, 2009)

Dreaddie said:


> Jay84 is there any place you haven't been too?




Dreaddie, i was a longhaul flight attendant based in the UK for 5 years! I have been pretty much everywhere lol


----------



## AnthonyJ (Oct 2, 2009)

wow thats pretty cool.

what do you do now?


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 2, 2009)

Dreaddie said:


> wow thats pretty cool.
> 
> what do you do now?



It was good, but you get sick of living out of a suitcase. I have just got a job at a bank, monday to friday and now i can get into a routine which is just what i want! Home every night in my own bed.


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 2, 2009)

Lets forget what has been written and commented about.......................



ANYMORE PHOTOS ?


----------



## brigo (Oct 2, 2009)

lol i might put a pic or two later on, cbf at the moment..


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 2, 2009)

Dont make me add another pic lol


----------



## hallie (Oct 2, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Dont make me add another pic lol



Why stop now..?

You have pretty much hijacked the thread..:lol:


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 2, 2009)

I sence a photo-war is on the brink of begining


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just for that comment Hallie .............

This is a pic for Dreaddie, me at Victoria Peak looking down over Hong Kong City


----------



## Lewy (Oct 2, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Just for that comment Hallie .............
> 
> This is a pic for Dreaddie, me at Victoria Peak looking down over Hong Kong City


 

WOW where haven't you been???


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Oct 2, 2009)

pmsl jay. you just love posting pics of yourself. no matter what you wont beat the pics of me


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 2, 2009)

What the hell do you do for a living Jay, so seem to have been everywhere? lol. Can i come and work with you?


----------



## miss2 (Oct 2, 2009)

more at random festivals!


----------



## hallie (Oct 2, 2009)

Red-Ink said:


> What the hell do you do for a living Jay, so seem to have been everywhere? lol. Can i come and work with you?



Read the thread, he already said he was an air hostess...


----------



## AnthonyJ (Oct 2, 2009)

Lewy said:


> WOW where haven't you been???



he's been every where man..


----------



## AnthonyJ (Oct 2, 2009)

thats cool Jay, ive only been to bali no where special.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2009)

Here's me the day i got my shooters permit. Also my facebook profile pic


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 2, 2009)

you look . . . . . . .excited ? lol


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 2, 2009)

well peeps.... im off to work. ill post more pics of me and my travels when i get home...... for all those sick of it, just ignore me lol


----------



## missllama (Oct 2, 2009)

me and the girls drunk in the loos at hq wed night, there were lots of photos just put up on my fb that i dont remember any of them being taken
owels


----------



## Shinglegirl (Oct 2, 2009)

*This is me.*

This is me at a costume party in July this year. Im the blondie angel up the front.  Great idea putting faces to names.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 2, 2009)

Earthling said:


> Ahhhh...the coolness of underage drinking....not!


 Gotta have the grog in the pic man,Its the ''in thing!''


----------



## missllama (Oct 2, 2009)

another one i just found from wed nite


----------



## Shinglegirl (Oct 2, 2009)

Cute pics Missllamathuen.


----------



## missllama (Oct 2, 2009)

Shinglegirl said:


> This is me at a costume party in July this year. Im the blondie angel up the front.  Great idea putting faces to names.


 
aw are those them wings that light up? lol i had black ones! u look gorgeous
x


----------



## Shinglegirl (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks sweety, nah they didnt light up. Wish they did though. This is the full outfit i wore nothing special and as you can see my wings started to get a lil hmmmm broken..... i blame whats in my hand.


----------



## missllama (Oct 2, 2009)

Shinglegirl said:


> Thanks sweety, nah they didnt light up. Wish they did though. This is the full outfit i wore nothing special and as you can see my wings started to get a lil hmmmm broken..... i blame whats in my hand.


 
hahaha yea my black ones had lights in them lol, always blame the alco!
x


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Oct 2, 2009)

This is me and the muppets at Wilsons Prom


----------



## Neo_LT (Oct 2, 2009)

This is my wife, son and me


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 2, 2009)

Haha Jay and Gordo you guys are making this thread! Keep the pics coming...I wanna see other parts of the world that you have shown your abs to lol :lol:

Seeing others have posted bike pictures I'll add some, first is me looking like a tool showing the hieght of a piece of tape...second is bunnyhopping over the tape.


----------



## Glowmonkey (Oct 2, 2009)

*My hi to everyone as well*

Ok to save trouble, this is my intro as well.

Hi everyone, Im as green as a GTP when it comes to _owning_ snakes, although we have about 15 frogs, uncountable Geckos, a few beardies and two wild carpet pythons one about 6ft in the tractor shed, and a youngen about 3ft that has recently started living out near the galah averie he/she is only eating the mice that come for the spilled seed at the moment (and giving the poor birds heart attacks), hopefully not game to take on the birds too soon. And the odd brown that get a 410 full of high speed lead injections when they come in off the cattle property behind us. All of the above are wild, except for the 2 Galahs which are injured birds that we have taken in. Ive always loved snakes but only really decided to get one that i can handle after meeting a mates 3m Jungle and new yearling Bredli, Im looking to get 1 or 2 Bredli as soon as possible (waiting for permit to come through), and am currently building an enclosure for them in the courtyard. Im in the lockyer valley and our average summer winter temp variation is similar to the Macdonnell ranges so the covered court yard between the house and garage is a perfect place for them.

Now about me, Im self employed, make fire twirling equipment and run workshops and performances. An old old-school Goth although most people call me a dark hippie because anything more than eyeliner is just too much effort unless its a party, and a mad Kombi fanatic (the furlined shot is the inside of my 76 Bay window), and believe that you are only as old as the child you feel, unlike Michael Jackson I dont take that literally, I just believe I dont look my age so why act it. ANd as you can see from the pics, I still think dress up is fun.

hope the pics work as this is my first post.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome! You look like a perfect addition to APS!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2009)

And here's one of me doing a Steve Irwin


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm still at work on my iPhone  wait till I get home guys lol

gordo...... Doesn't look like you need much of a workout! lol


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 2, 2009)

Did you get into character with a few "Crikeys?"


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> Did you get into character with a few "Crikeys?"



I sure did! I also threw in a 'Crocs rule!'


----------



## pythons-rock! (Oct 2, 2009)

Heres a new years pic from a few years back... me and some mates

 from uni ticking along nicely (I'm in the middle, with the dodgy grin lol)


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 2, 2009)

I wonder if jay will have a photo of himself wrestling a croc in africa to show you up


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 2, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> I wonder if jay will have a photo of himself wrestling a croc in africa to show you up



I'm so glad you wrote "croc" :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ravan (Oct 2, 2009)

at australia zoo =D


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Oct 2, 2009)

im the one with the knob on my back


----------



## missllama (Oct 2, 2009)

well thats one hot knob


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Oct 2, 2009)

dont encourage him hahah


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 2, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Haha Jay and Gordo you guys are making this thread! Keep the pics coming...I wanna see other parts of the world that you have shown your abs to lol :lol:



That is a great bunny hop! that must use some strength? 

Well im glad some ppl have a sense of humour on here Matty........ so just for u .........

Me taking a break in a waterfall while trekking through the jungle in TOBAGO.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Oct 2, 2009)

What with the shorts Jay, you dont usually wear em that long????


----------



## missllama (Oct 2, 2009)

one when im not drunk...


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 2, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> What with the shorts Jay, you dont usually wear em that long????



Some countries are a little more sensitive to bare skin than others lol

I had rocks thrown at me in the street in Bahrain!! hahaha


----------



## missllama (Oct 2, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> That is a great bunny hop! that must use some strength?
> 
> Well im glad some ppl have a sense of humour on here Matty........ so just for u .........
> 
> Me taking a break in a waterfall while trekking through the jungle in TOBAGO.




why are all the sexy ones gay?


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## itbites (Oct 2, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> why are all the sexy ones gay?


 

Mmmm Hmmm I know hey Lani it's just not fair!...


----------



## missllama (Oct 2, 2009)

itbites said:


> Mmmm Hmmm I know hey Lani it's just not fair!...




your sexy bitey baby! but ur not gay...
not that i know of anyway lmao
x


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 2, 2009)

_


missllamathuen said:



why are all the sexy ones gay?

Click to expand...

_


itbites said:


> Mmmm Hmmm I know hey Lani it's just not fair!...


 
I'm not gay.....


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 2, 2009)

lol..... sorry girls. we can be friends tho? lol

This is me in Singapore, on the lookout wheel with the city in the background


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just_Joshin said:


> I'm not gay.....



Hence your looks Joshy!

Jokes lol , you know i think you're sexy!


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 2, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Jokes lol , you know i think you're sexy!



What about meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee? :lol:


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Oct 2, 2009)

yeh jay


----------



## missllama (Oct 2, 2009)

Just_Joshin said:


> I'm not gay.....




ok wots ya number then?
lol!


----------



## Pujols (Oct 2, 2009)

Thought ide add another... Now seeing as i'm a ninja i'm not allowed to show my tru identity... This is me undercover as a bikey


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 2, 2009)

Haha I love this thread
Jay and waruikazi are keeping me entertained!

I dont really have any recent pics of myself, so I wont contribute to this thread, I don't take photos of myself, not keen on posing.


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 2, 2009)

abbott75 said:


> What about meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee? :lol:



I wouldnt wanna corrupt a religious person lol 



emxlfamilyof4 said:


> yeh jay



and yeah ok... your cute.


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Oct 2, 2009)

ye ha...............


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Me and Ruby in the grampians, and some weird pirate dude


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 2, 2009)

Changed my mind, found one of me in a sand blow on Fraser Island, how hot am I?!


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 2, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Haha I love this thread
> Jay and waruikazi are keeping me entertained!
> 
> I dont really have any recent pics of myself, so I wont contribute to this thread, I don't take photos of myself, not keen on posing.



good to hear im entertaining with my pics.........

are you calling me a poser tho? lol

This is me at the Trevi Fountain in Rome !


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 2, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Changed my mind, found one of me in a sand blow on Fraser Island, how hot am I?!]



Bahahahahaha !!!!

now i know why you have kept yourself under wraps for so long.... you are HOT !

watch out for the flood of stalkers danny boy lol


----------



## missllama (Oct 2, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Changed my mind, found one of me in a sand blow on Fraser Island, how hot am I?!




id tap that


----------



## Chrisreptile (Oct 2, 2009)

You need to make a list of all the places/countries you've visited Jay


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 2, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Bahahahahaha !!!!
> 
> now i know why you have kept yourself under wraps for so long.... you are HOT !
> 
> watch out for the flood of stalkers danny boy lol



Exactly! My inbox is full already! I new I shouldn't have posted a pic, the waiting list is long enough as it is!
Btw no I wasn't calling you a poser, your not taking the pics, someone else is so its ok.



missllamathuen said:


> id tap that



Who wouldn't?


----------



## Sonicchaotic (Oct 2, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Some countries are a little more sensitive to bare skin than others lol
> 
> I had rocks thrown at me in the street in Bahrain!! hahaha


That was not because of the lack of clothing Jay!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2009)

This one is... well this one just is. lol


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2009)

And this one is of me dressed up as a ninja disguised as the offspring of Shrek and The Little Mermaid.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 2, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> And this one is of me dressed up as a ninja disguised as the offspring of Shrek and The Little Mermaid.



Enough to turn any man gay!
I must say I'm seriously reconsidering my sexuality...
Was it you by any chance that turned Jay?


----------



## Pujols (Oct 2, 2009)

DAYUM!!! ure good.... u blend in almost as good as me.... ure gettin there Gordo... ure gettin there...


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 3, 2009)

Bahahaha!!! I'm sitting on the train to work ******* myself laughing gordo lol. I would never have guessed you were a ninja from that disguise...... Well done!

I've got some pics of me in the female Virgin Atlantic flight attendants uniform somewhere on my laptop, when I get home from work I'll try dig them out! lol


----------



## Adictv (Oct 3, 2009)

lol well this thread has gone along way since i last looked funny **** guys


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 3, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> And this one is of me dressed up as a ninja disguised as the offspring of Shrek and The Little Mermaid.



damnnnn gordo thats so hot!!


----------



## pythons-rock! (Oct 3, 2009)

rubysnake said:


> damnnnn gordo thats so hot!!


 
I'll second that one lol


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 3, 2009)

Damn Jay I want your life!...maybe not 'the guys' part of it but I definatly envy the rest of it! haha

Your definatly the 'Ive been everywhere man' guy


----------



## jinin (Oct 3, 2009)

dantheman said:


> changed my mind, found one of me in a sand blow on fraser island, how hot am i?!


smokainnnnnnnnnn.........


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey jay i rekon i might give you a run for your money in terms of places been


----------



## pythons-rock! (Oct 3, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> That is a great bunny hop! that must use some strength?
> 
> Well im glad some ppl have a sense of humour on here Matty........ so just for u .........
> 
> Me taking a break in a waterfall while trekking through the jungle in TOBAGO.


 
Dammit Jay must you put the other guys to shame with your model's physique haha


----------



## MercuryRising (Oct 3, 2009)

LOL! 
Thanks for the pics guys! 
Can I also have your credit card details? Why dont you guys just leave all of your details for us to share?
Its all well and good that we want to put faces to names but you guys should be a little wary of identity theft or other sinister motives.
I'm sure not everyone on APS is 100% trustworthy.
Just letting you guys know you should be more careful especially when online, thats all.
Cheers


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 3, 2009)

Mercury rising your a party pooper!


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 3, 2009)

LOL Hahahaha, just when you think this thread can't get any funnier. Can i be you Jay? So far i know you live in NT and are the everywhere man who worked as a flight attendant. I'm off to a good start  Oh and you have nice abs


----------



## MercuryRising (Oct 3, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Mercury rising your a party pooper!



Yes, yes i am but my mum says I'm c00L! :lol:


----------



## Hobbsy (Oct 3, 2009)

I wouldn't normally do this... but what the hell!

I am the guy showing the affection as opposed to the poor bloke receiving the affection, haha... Thats what a few bourbans will do to me, haha. Check out the look on the guy behind us :shock: haha.


----------



## OzGecko (Oct 3, 2009)

missllama,
all I can say from knowing your ex from my primary school days is he was punching well above his weight.


----------



## missllama (Oct 3, 2009)

OzGecko said:


> missllama,
> all I can say from knowing your ex from my primary school days is he was punching well above his weight.




HAHA u no my ex? wow thats funny stuff! yea he has some overseas bimbo at the moment who has to marry someone just to stay in the country
supposedly he is too good for me 
did u go to high school together too or just primary?


----------



## OzGecko (Oct 3, 2009)

Just primary (presuming your maiden name is not thuen). I was a year ahead of him.


----------



## missllama (Oct 3, 2009)

nah lol my last name is hill i need to change my username now that we have split 
gosh adelaide is so small!


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 3, 2009)

its a small world missllamathuen


----------



## OzGecko (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeah, it is small.


----------



## missllama (Oct 3, 2009)

dont no if u have seen my ex the past few yrs but this is him now with our boy if ur still in the northern suberbs u prob have


----------



## OzGecko (Oct 3, 2009)

Nah, I havent seen him since primary school. A few friends of mine have had dealings with him though and they didnt think much of him.
He probably wouldnt remember me (no skin off my nose). Most of the boys at St Agnes Primary back then would go out catching skinks, geckos, frogs and what ever else we could find.


----------



## missllama (Oct 3, 2009)

OzGecko said:


> Nah, I havent seen him since primary school. A few friends of mine have had dealings with him though and they didnt think much of him.



yep after being left on my own with a 2wk old i dont think to much of him anymore either lol.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 3, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> yep after being left on my own with a 2wk old i dont think to much of him anymore either lol.


 

I wouldnt either what an idoit.....


----------



## pythons-rock! (Oct 3, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> nah lol my last name is hill i need to change my username now that we have split
> gosh adelaide is so small!


 
Hey missllamathuen, I recognise him too, I grew up that part of A-town as well. So yeah it is a small place.......


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 3, 2009)

lana, hunters a little cutie!


----------



## missllama (Oct 3, 2009)

pythons-rock! said:


> Hey missllamathuen, I recognise him too, I grew up that part of A-town as well. So yeah it is a small place.......



lol wots ur name? his highschools about to have the 10yr reunion, i was going to go with him but i really cant be bothered spending any time with him anymore
i was living in st agnes with him i forget what schools he went too but some of his close mates were liam dan dave aaron dont no if any of those sound familiar


----------



## missllama (Oct 3, 2009)

rubysnake said:


> lana, hunters a little cutie!



thanks babe, hes a cheeky lil thing i love him to death


----------



## missllama (Oct 3, 2009)

OzGecko said:


> Nah, I havent seen him since primary school. A few friends of mine have had dealings with him though and they didnt think much of him.
> He probably wouldnt remember me (no skin off my nose). Most of the boys at St Agnes Primary back then would go out catching skinks, geckos, frogs and what ever else we could find.



lol yea michael told me that as kids they all use to go up ansteys hill chasing skinks and stuff around up there, i like it up there theres so many herps running around compared to where i live now its so boring no where to go for walks or anything.


----------



## Frailty (Oct 3, 2009)

i love faces to names threads... some awesome pics
here is me


----------



## boxhead (Oct 3, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> yea he has some overseas bimbo at the moment who has to marry someone just to stay in the country
> supposedly he is too good for me
> yea that will last . hang in there .not to judge but sounds like your better off without him in your life .some of us guys just have know idea . cheers .Ron


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 3, 2009)

Frailty thats a nice fat olive youve got there!


----------



## missllama (Oct 3, 2009)

boxhead said:


> yea that will last . hang in there .not to judge but sounds like your better off without him in your life .some of us guys just have know idea . cheers .Ron




haha thanks hun, yea and then he will come running back coz he wont have anyone els, i no how he is, owel yea better off without him


----------



## Troyster (Oct 3, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> lol yea michael told me that as kids they all use to go up ansteys hill chasing skinks and stuff around up there, i like it up there theres so many herps running around compared to where i live now its so boring no where to go for walks or anything.


 


Ive been thinkin about taking in a house mate Lana,hours are down at work and the extra cash would help,plus there are lots of walking trails around here


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 3, 2009)

Troyster.... this isn't a pick up joint lol

***JOKE*******


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 3, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Enough to turn any man gay!
> I must say I'm seriously reconsidering my sexuality...
> Was it you by any chance that turned Jay?



Dan.... just so u know i was the original lol



Mattsnake said:


> Damn Jay I want your life!...maybe not 'the guys' part of it but I definatly envy the rest of it! haha
> 
> Your definatly the 'Ive been everywhere man' guy



U sure u dont want 'all' aspects of my life hehehe. 



Mudimans said:


> LOL Hahahaha, just when you think this thread can't get any funnier. Can i be you Jay? So far i know you live in NT and are the everywhere man who worked as a flight attendant. I'm off to a good start  Oh and you have nice abs



Where did you get NT from? Thats Gordo, the other funny bugga! Im in melbourne!


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 3, 2009)

Here is another one of my travels,

Iguazu Falls, on the border of Brazil and Argentina. Amazing place, the falls are the widest falls in the world.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 3, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Here is another one of my travels,
> 
> Iguazu Falls, on the border of Brazil and Argentina. Amazing place, the falls are the widest falls in the world.



awwwwwww, my best friend got engaged there. its the best photo. both sopping wet and just sooooo happy. lol


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 3, 2009)

so, since this thread is still going (even if it has turned into jay and gordo having a bit of a photo competition -lol), and i now know how to post a photo... here goes:


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 3, 2009)

we got so wet Rox.n.Lix. it was raining so heavy, plus we then decided to go on the boat tour up the river und underneath some of the falls! We got back to our hostel in a sorry state but feeling euphoric. It was something about the falls, its was just exhilarating. Apparently the rush of water and friction releases positive ions into the air, which affects your mood? sounds a bit hocus pocus, but we all felt great!


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 3, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> so, since this thread is still going (even if it has turned into jay and gordo having a bit of a photo competition -lol), and i now know how to post a photo... here goes:



You're cute! you have a really cheeky happy face!


----------



## Troyster (Oct 3, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> so, since this thread is still going (even if it has turned into jay and gordo having a bit of a photo competition -lol), and i now know how to post a photo... here goes:


 


You look a little like Toni Pearon


----------



## missllama (Oct 3, 2009)

I took this tonight im so white coz i have swine flu atm lol 






troy put a pic of yaself up! u were fair cute lookin when u came around and brought that md lmao


----------



## phatt01 (Oct 3, 2009)

bored so here is a couple off my ugly mug!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 3, 2009)

Awww, shucks. Thanks guys. And here i was all nervous -lol. 



Jay84 said:


> Apparently the rush of water and friction releases positive ions into the air, which affects your mood? sounds a bit hocus pocus, but we all felt great!



That might explain why they came away engaged then! lol. Nice wedding too. In Alice. Actually Ross River, for any locals who might know em . There was a pretty good perenti fight by the pool just a few hours before the ceremony.


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 4, 2009)

Jay Ive got a bit of a difficult question for you... where havent you been?


----------



## Troyster (Oct 4, 2009)

At Australia Zoo last year


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Jay Ive got a bit of a difficult question for you... where havent you been?




lol..... i have been to every continent except Africa and Antarctica. I was in the process of planning my trip to Mombassa, Kenya. Then it was the safest country in such a ravaged continent. A few weeks before leaving all the civil unrest kicked off ! So i missed out on that chance, i was gutted


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

This is how all my travels became possible......... working as a Flight Attendant (Cart Tart, Trolley Dolly etc etc)

Excuse the puffy eyes, this was after a 15 hour flight back from Singapore to London. Severe lack of sleep lol


----------



## timpye1 (Oct 4, 2009)

*hope it works*


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 4, 2009)

Where did you get NT from? Thats Gordo, the other funny bugga! Im in melbourne![/QUOTE]
Oops, my mistake, i don't wanna be you if i have to live in Melbourne


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

and the NT is better ? pfft !!


----------



## gazman (Oct 4, 2009)

me n my dog


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 4, 2009)

Jay i rekon ive got your measure, ive lived in europe for 8 years in africa for 4 years, ive been to both north and south america, ive been to asia and well i currently reside in australia making that 6 continents AND im only 14!


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Oct 4, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Jay i rekon ive got your measure, ive lived in europe for 8 years in africa for 4 years, ive been to both north and south america, ive been to asia and well i currently reside in australia making that 6 continents AND im only 14!




not bad, but your clearly 95


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thats a good innings for a 14 yr old.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 4, 2009)

DA_GRIZ said:


> not bad, but your clearly 95


 
Damn it you got me....


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 4, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Thats a good innings for a 14 yr old.


 
yea mate it helps if your parents are international teachers


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 4, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Jay i rekon ive got your measure, ive lived in europe for 8 years in africa for 4 years, ive been to both north and south america, ive been to asia and well i currently reside in australia making that 6 continents AND im only 14!



that is a big effort.travelling overseas is something everyone should do and really opens your eyes to whats out there,especially the third world countries.i only started travelling 9 years ago but got to see 35 countries in that time and haven't touched Africe yet(apart from egypt)


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yea me and my mate peter are going on a grey hound tour of the states after year 12 hopefully that will be cool


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

i dont know why but the states just doesnt interest me at all ? i have been, but have no desire to go back there. so many more interesting places and cultures to explore.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yea when we went it was pretty cool, but the real reason is i know some girls there


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 4, 2009)

Had a good laugh reading some of these posts. And there are a few good looking people on this forum - goes to show not all internet forumites are fat pasty losers. Some pics of me...

Me climbing mountains in northern NSW 






And doing a star jump in a dingy alley way in Beijing during a random snow storm.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 4, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Yea me and my mate peter are going on a grey hound tour of the states after year 12 hopefully that will be cool



give north america a miss and head to south america and central america its been the absolute highlight to my travelling by a long way


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 4, 2009)

yea we were thinking of going to brazil and argentina but mainly stay in north america because of friends


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 4, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> yea we were thinking of going to brazil and argentina but mainly stay in north america because of friends



brazil is good,Argentina is one of the more average south american countries though.very hard to go past bolivia, peru , equador, galapagos and colombia though


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

froggyboy86 said:


> Had a good laugh reading some of these posts. And there are a few good looking people on this forum - goes to show not all internet forumites are fat pasty losers. Some pics of me...
> 
> Me climbing mountains in northern NSW
> 
> ...



Yes there are a few good lookers arent there..... you tick my box lol :lol:


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 4, 2009)

ive been to equador and peru, but i dont think it would be the wisest thing for two 18 year olds who dont speak spanish to go trolling around south america, but saying that north american isnt that much better  but atleast we can speak english!


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 4, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Yes there are a few good lookers arent there..... you tick my box lol :lol:


 
Glad I tickle someones fancy :lol: This koala ticked my box...


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 4, 2009)

froggyboy86 said:


> Glad I tickle someones fancy :lol: This koala ticked my box...


 
Bahahhaa gay koala!


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bahahahahaha.......... GOLD !


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 4, 2009)

I've done a bit of travelling too, but much more enjoy living somewhere and getting a feel for the place. I lived in Edinburgh, and rural England. Did the teaching in Japan thing for a year, lived in Ottawa for nearly a year. Visited France and Amsterdam, New Zealand, Thailand. But best of all was 6 months on the road around Australia. ived in Darwin for a few weeks, worked in Kakadu for a month, Townsville for a few nights, Whitsundays, Hervey Bay, Ipswitch (lol) for a week. Then country Qld: a day on a pig farm (now there's a story!); mandarin picking and then mandarin packing in Gayndah (Citrus capital of Australia!). And finished it off with a few months in Sydney's northern beaches (best 2 dole bludging months of my life!)

I love being an Aussie!!!

So, its hard to find good pics that dont have my ex in them, but here's a few:
1. Snowboarding in Japan 2. Crazy Harajuku in Tokyo 3. A Japanese wedding (love that photo) 4. Kings Canyon 5. Fraser Island


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh, forgot about my visit to Texas as well, where "_everythings bigger_" lol. (Me in the F250)
Driving down from the Remarkables in Queenstown, NZ
Standing on the frozen Ottawa river
An amazing chateau in the Loire (the south of France)
The view out a window of the Louvre


----------



## phatt01 (Oct 4, 2009)

After reading this thread, maybe we shud start up a dating thread.....................................and one for Jay84!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 4, 2009)

phatt01 said:


> After reading this thread, maybe we shud start up a dating thread.....................................and one for Jay84!!!!!!!!!!



thats been done believe it or not lol :lol: APS Quality!!


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hahaha.... loving all the comments and the new pics that ppl have been brave enough to post.

But due to popular demand i am back with some more pics lol

This was a very VERY trashy trip i did to Hong Kong. I ended up wearing my colleagues uniform (black QANTAS dress) as you can see it was a snug fit !


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 4, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Hahaha.... loving all the comments and the new pics that ppl have been brave enough to post.
> 
> But due to popular demand i am back with some more pics lol
> 
> This was a very VERY trashy trip i did to Hong Kong. I ended up wearing my colleagues uniform (black QANTAS dress) as you can see it was a snug fit !



LOL
That's a _dress_????
:lol:


----------



## missllama (Oct 4, 2009)

LOL jay do u wax ur legs? lmao


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 4, 2009)

Alright Jay, if it's dress ups you want......

Japanese costume party  :


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> LOL jay do u wax ur legs? lmao



I trim them sometimes, i am VERY hairy so get the lawnmower out sometimes, right now im all hairy tho.

Rox, i think i can beat that outfit..............

This is me being a stylish arabian sheikh.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 4, 2009)

ha ha ha. scarily similar to my traditional japanese ghost costume for halloween in japan!
My friend snapped the second picture lol. There was many a night i needed a nap in that bar before i could face cycling home!


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Oct 4, 2009)

the only place i have been is Qld lol,. ummm but my first oversaes holiday is in Feb so ill chuck up a pick then:lol:


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

lol..... good to see we all like dressing up ! ill wait for a few more ppl to post pics and then ill put some more up lol


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 4, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> ha ha ha. scarily similar to my traditional japanese ghost costume for halloween in japan!
> My friend snapped the second picture lol. There was many a night i needed a nap in that bar before i could face cycling home!



LOL You look like Boy George sleeping on that couch!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's one from a couple of hours ago...


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

YAY ! Gordo is back on the thread! nice fish gordo, what do you do fro work? u always seem to be dressing up or out in the bush?


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 4, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> YAY ! Gordo is back on the thread! nice fish gordo, what do you do fro work? u always seem to be dressing up or out in the bush?



To the shock of many parents i am a primary school teacher.

This year i have been working for a team of seniour teachers that go out to remote indigenous schools and do proffessional development with them. Like developiong their class routines and programs and all that kind of business. What i usually do is take over the class and give the regular teacher time off to work on whatever they need to do. 

So far i've worked in 17 different indigenous communities and travelled pretty well right through the NT. This is easily the best job i've ever had, the only bits that suck about it is living out of a suit case and all the travel (this week i have 6 plane flights, which is pretty well average).


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thats great! what a rewarding and interesting job, beats sitting in the same classroom with the same kids. No wonder you enjoy yourself. I'd love to have had you as my teacher! What a laugh, bet the kids love you!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 4, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Thats great! what a rewarding and interesting job, beats sitting in the same classroom with the same kids. No wonder you enjoy yourself. I'd love to have had you as my teacher! What a laugh, bet the kids love you!



You'd be surprised! lol Some of the kids are just little mongrels but most of them are pretty good. Remote indigenous kids are far more appreciative and friendly than urban white kids, i'll work in a mainstream school one day but right now i just can't stand white kids lol.


----------



## kupper (Oct 4, 2009)

now J do i bring out the messy weekend photos? me wearing a KFC bucket maybe ?


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 4, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> LOL You look like Boy George sleeping on that couch!



ummmmm.... ha ha? i know its not exactly flattering, but i guess if i'm gonna look like a guy, Boy George is the girliest guy around.... :?


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 4, 2009)

kupper said:


> now J do i bring out the messy weekend photos? me wearing a KFC bucket maybe ?



Depends where you're wearing it


----------



## kupper (Oct 4, 2009)

my 21st behind a bar at my mates house i had been up for two days MIGHTY MESSY


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 4, 2009)

kupper said:


> my 21st behind a bar at my mates house i had been up for two days MIGHTY MESSY


Bahaha.... I think he meant where _on your body_ LOL


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

kupper said:


> now J do i bring out the messy weekend photos? me wearing a KFC bucket maybe ?



YES YES YES !!!!! i have some more messy pics ill post if you do ! ill show you mine if you show me yours ?



Thats great Gordo, i know what you mean about the little white brats.


----------



## kupper (Oct 4, 2009)

on my head


----------



## kupper (Oct 4, 2009)

the top one


----------



## kupper (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## kupper (Oct 4, 2009)

Say NO to drugs children


----------



## kupper (Oct 4, 2009)

again say no to drugs thats a more recent photo


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

PHD...... Pure Hard Dance lol..... god you are a trashbag arent you! lol


----------



## kupper (Oct 4, 2009)

i did used to DJ there dumb *** LOL


----------



## kupper (Oct 4, 2009)

me and the boys celebrating after a DJ comp


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

check out those big pupils lol

now ill post one of my trashy pics lol


----------



## kupper (Oct 4, 2009)

jay that is terrible you should no yellow and blue dont go together


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 4, 2009)

bahhaha jay i dont think that any person should be allowed to wear those shirts!

MY EYES MY EYES NOOOO


----------



## kupper (Oct 4, 2009)

take the red pill take the blue pill??? and then watch the rabbit go into a hole BAAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 4, 2009)

ha ha. i was going to mention the time i dressed up in a (blue and yellow!) cheerleader costume. it was halloween in canada. i dont have pics. my boyfriend was too impressed with it....


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 4, 2009)

Did someone say pupils?


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

With the tell tale bottle of water in hand......... tut tut tut


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 4, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> With the tell tale bottle of water in hand......... tut tut tut



Oi i was thirsty...


----------



## kupper (Oct 4, 2009)

about 2 hours after the last one on here witht eh KFC bucket still on my head


----------



## kupper (Oct 4, 2009)

focus on the eyes guys


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 4, 2009)

Righto, change of topic lol.

This was about 3 years ago now.


----------



## kupper (Oct 4, 2009)

when i DJ at gods kitchen


----------



## kupper (Oct 4, 2009)

gordo do you ever wear mens clothing? LOL


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

This is me out last week !


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 4, 2009)

kupper said:


> focus on the eyes guys



Bad advice guys, don't look at the eyes lol.


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

OH MY GOD GORDO!!!!

what do your mates and the general public think of you? how do you manage to evade trouble dressed like that?

You crack me up! you look like a total crack wh*re laying in the gutter rummaging around in your little handbag!! counting your earnings for the night? lol


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Oct 4, 2009)

Hahaha hilarious guys. Thanks to you guys I keep checking this thread and not studying like im supposed to! This is pretty much my entertainment for the night. Such a sad girl I am.


----------



## kupper (Oct 4, 2009)

amd J do you ever wear any sort of clothing? i have this picture of you wearing pink hot pants standing at the top of the stairs wiht fairy wings at sensation


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

You want Sensation White pics Kupper? lol i went !!! i am so predictable lol


----------



## kupper (Oct 4, 2009)

i went also , no pics because I was that trashed i was talking to randoms for three hours and left my cam somewhere


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 4, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> OH MY GOD GORDO!!!!
> 
> what do your mates and the general public think of you? how do you manage to evade trouble dressed like that?
> 
> You crack me up! you look like a total crack wh*re laying in the gutter rummaging around in your little handbag!! counting your earnings for the night? lol



Well this is what my mates think of me lol, have a good look now cause it wont be up for long.







It was a really pretty dress!


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

i didnt see it gordo!!!

msn the pic to me!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 4, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> i didnt see it gordo!!!
> 
> msn the pic to me!



Are you serial?! I only just deleted it lol. Oright i'll put it back up for a minute or two.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh wait... i see what happened lol. The automatic language filter even filters



codes lol. I'll try something else.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 4, 2009)

Just my mates telling me they love me....


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

hahahahaha....... but is what your friends wrote true? lol


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

OK, so here are a couple of my SENSATION WHITE NYE pics.

I love lasers and pretty lights!!





My lifesaving chuppa chup


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 4, 2009)

And the tell tale bottle of water... tut tut tut LOL


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh poo ! i didnt see that! hahaha


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 4, 2009)

alright, i need to come partying with you Jay....


----------



## kupper (Oct 5, 2009)

Jay your a skank an absolute skank lol


----------



## pythons-rock! (Oct 5, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> This is me out last week !


 
Jay do you ever hang out with people who aren't goodlooking?


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Kupper....... I'll take that as a compliment lol.

Pythons rock, I am friends with all sorts, I just don't photograph them! Hahaha


----------



## Lozza (Oct 5, 2009)

lol this thread is hilarious :lol:

here is a pic of me with my sisters


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 5, 2009)

which one are you lozza?


----------



## Lozza (Oct 5, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> which one are you lozza?



The old pale one on the left lol


----------



## kupper (Oct 5, 2009)

your all good lookers anyway lozza !!! jay no comments today mate?


----------



## Earthling (Oct 5, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Here's one from a couple of hours ago...


 Is that a Brooker V12?


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 5, 2009)

hmmmmmm

its a bit quiet here tonight


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 5, 2009)

OK............ here is me in Hong Kong again


----------



## pythons-rock! (Oct 5, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> hmmmmmm
> 
> its a bit quiet here tonight


 
Nothing that can't be remedied by more pics of your gorgeous self posing while cross dressing standing on the highest peak of the Appalachian Mountains lol

Or by being a teasing flirt with some of the better looking users


----------



## kupper (Oct 5, 2009)

Jay why do you have three bulges in your pants????


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 5, 2009)

Me and my Friend SJ with the Rangas


----------



## kupper (Oct 5, 2009)

is she single mate ?


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 5, 2009)

no she isnt kupper lol


----------



## MrHappy (Oct 6, 2009)

My mate just bought this house. He's changing it from a B & B to a home stay. Anyway I'm the guy skiing and the one with the barra

Tinaroo - Holiday House - Tinaroo Lakeside Accommodation - Lavenderhill -


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice orangutans Jay, where was that pic taken? 

Me in my days as an ostrich jockey in South Africa.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 6, 2009)

OH! That looks like it would be fun!


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my god froggyboy!! That's hilarious! How much fun would that have been?!? Do they go quick with a fatty on their backs? lol

the pic with the rangas was taken at Singapore Zoo.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 6, 2009)

Earthling said:


> Is that a Brooker V12?



No that's a barramundi! Lol i nah i don't know what kind of boat that is, we found it in a neighbours backyard and just started using it one day. We call it the stinky vessel.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 6, 2009)

MrHappy said:


> My mate just bought this house. He's changing it from a B & B to a home stay. Anyway I'm the guy skiing and the one with the barra
> 
> Tinaroo - Holiday House - Tinaroo Lakeside Accommodation - Lavenderhill -



That is one big swamp dog!


----------



## TheDarkRose (Oct 6, 2009)

So its the dress up pictures that you like most. Well you have already seen me in a wedding dress for a photo shoot. Here are some from last years halloween and yesterdays photoshoot in the cemetery (I got my goth on ). Ill post the pics after this years halloween too.
Halloween pic: Morticia Addams(me), werewolf, vampire(my sister)


----------



## Lssah (Oct 6, 2009)

seeing as it started to take a twist towards uniforms
here ya go.......one for ya


----------



## MercuryRising (Oct 6, 2009)

Lssah said:


> seeing as it started to take a twist towards uniforms
> here ya go.......one for ya



Choco?


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 6, 2009)

Gordo - I assume your students don't get to see your more playful side very often:shock:. Here's me at school camp last week. We were surveying urchins and kelp at different beaches as an indicator of ecosystem health. Good fun and good science at the same time. I even earned extra money for going on camp - I love my job!


----------



## slither (Oct 6, 2009)

*well this time lol*

this is me


----------



## slither (Oct 6, 2009)

*and me again*


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 6, 2009)

Good work Slither.... nice cheesy grin to add to the thread!!!


Here is me just about to crash into the airport..... was concentrating too much on posing hahahahaha


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 6, 2009)

hey slither, who is that guy you are hugging in that photo?


----------



## poguebono (Oct 6, 2009)

Me, front row at P!nk


----------



## Kimmy_88 (Oct 7, 2009)

:shock:wow there are alot of ravers on aps hahahahh

:lol:time to embarress some people hahah 

me and misty 





me and kris (aka ssssmithy)










jonno (jonno from erd) and kris





denver (Den) and kris again





kimmy


----------



## v_various (Oct 7, 2009)

Lots of good looking Aussi guys into reptiles, I see.


----------



## MrHappy (Oct 7, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> That is one big swamp dog!


 
Are you calling me dog and telling me that's a big swamp or are you calling something a big swamp dog?


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 7, 2009)

MrHappy said:


> Are you calling me dog and telling me that's a big swamp or are you calling something a big swamp dog?



Which would you prefer?


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmmmmmm............. this thread has slowed down  i might need to organise a trashy dressup party to get it started again?!?!

This is me at the Eiffel Tower, Paris. The queues for the lifts were so long so Henry and i took the stairs all the way to the top!!


----------



## slither (Oct 7, 2009)

lol that is a seal im hugging not a guy


----------



## kupper (Oct 7, 2009)

J has anyone reminded you lately your a skank


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 7, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Good work Slither.... nice cheesy grin to add to the thread!!!
> 
> 
> Here is me just about to crash into the airport..... was concentrating too much on posing hahahahaha



Jay... 

Last night i went to bed early and had a dream that i was on a plane. As we came into land we weren't straight so the pilot tried to steer us in the right direction but we ended up going into a barrel roll. To try and stop the spin the pilot sped up but unfortunately flew too close to the terminal, hit a pilon which smashed the wing off causing us to burst into flames and skid down the runway. The heat in my dream was so real, i put my arms across my face to try and stop the burning but it didn't help. Then fortunately i woke up, like anyone who wakes up i checked the time... It was the exact time you posted ^^that^^ picture... No Joke. 

This is spooky Jay. 

*Appropriate spooky music*
[video=youtube;bta0lMT9nT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bta0lMT9nT4[/video]


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 7, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Jay...
> 
> Last night i went to bed early and had a dream that i was on a plane. As we came into land we weren't straight so the pilot tried to steer us in the right direction but we ended up going into a barrel roll. To try and stop the spin the pilot sped up but unfortunately flew too close to the terminal, hit a pilon which smashed the wing off causing us to burst into flames and skid down the runway. The heat in my dream was so real, i put my arms across my face to try and stop the burning but it didn't help. Then fortunately i woke up, like anyone who wakes up i checked the time... It was the exact time you posted ^^that^^ picture... No Joke.
> 
> ...



Oh my god are you serious ? that seriously is spooky gordo. thats just made me get goose bumps. the chances of u having a dream related to my picture and you waking up at the same time i posted? thats not a coincidence......

did you wish i was there to calm u down lol



and yes kupper..... you text me today to remind me!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 7, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Oh my god are you serious ? that seriously is spooky gordo. thats just made me get goose bumps. the chances of u having a dream related to my picture and you waking up at the same time i posted? thats not a coincidence......
> 
> did you wish i was there to calm u down lol
> 
> ...



That would have been even more spooky, you trundling down the hallway in a Qantus dress with one of those trolleys that has all the biscuits in it. That would not have calmed me down even a little bit lol. 

No word of a lie Jay, it happened! The feeling of being on fire was so real hey. Was a pretty horrible dream. I love this spooky stuff lol.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 7, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Jay...
> 
> Last night i went to bed early and had a dream that i was on a plane. As we came into land we weren't straight so the pilot tried to steer us in the right direction but we ended up going into a barrel roll. To try and stop the spin the pilot sped up but unfortunately flew too close to the terminal, hit a pilon which smashed the wing off causing us to burst into flames and skid down the runway. The heat in my dream was so real, i put my arms across my face to try and stop the burning but it didn't help. Then fortunately i woke up, like anyone who wakes up i checked the time... It was the exact time you posted ^^that^^ picture... No Joke.
> 
> ...



When i first started reading that post i thought it was going to go in the direction of "we weren't straight, so the pilot ......" ummm.... *insert bam-chicka-wah-wah bass line*
lol. :lol:


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 7, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> When i first started reading that post i thought it was going to go in the direction of "we weren't straight, so the pilot ......" ummm.... *insert bam-chicka-wah-wah bass line*
> lol. :lol:



is that the direction you wanted it to go in . . . . . . . ?


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 7, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> When i first started reading that post i thought it was going to go in the direction of "we weren't straight, so the pilot ......" ummm.... *insert bam-chicka-wah-wah bass line*
> lol. :lol:



LOL @ gay Bah-chicky-bow-wow

[video=youtube;h-81vX5svuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-81vX5svuE[/video]

Bahahahaha and i just got what you were saying 'We weren't straight' Friggen LOL!


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 7, 2009)

Gordo - LMAO.

Jay.... you might just have me pegged!


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 7, 2009)

****giggles like a little schoolgirl holding gordo's hand*** lol


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 7, 2009)

***While skipping merrily down the isle of a 747***


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 7, 2009)

Awww Jay and Gordo...a match made in...............................aps? :?

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 8, 2009)

lol Mattsnake! :lol: 

Gordo, did I make an appearance in your dreams last night? They say dreams mean things relative in your life..... I wonder what your dream meant?


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 8, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> lol Mattsnake! :lol:
> 
> Gordo, did I make an appearance in your dreams last night? They say dreams mean things relative in your life..... I wonder what your dream meant?



Haha Jay, no you haven't actually appeared in any of my dreams... yet. I didn't have any dreams last night, perhaps because you didn't post any pictures? Oh well i'm off to catch a plane now...:?


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 8, 2009)

................ ''YET'' lol

This is me at Global Gathering, the UK's biggest dance festival over 2 nights. Probably the best weekend away spent with friends i have had.

I am the one in the green singlet






Me having a good dance!





Tiesto spinning his tracks





And Tiesto again


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 8, 2009)

That looks like a wicked couple of days Jay. One day i'll do something like that.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 8, 2009)

I can't bare to see this thread die, it feels like i'm losing a friend lol. 

Here's me looking creepy in a girls princess tent





And a cute one of my dog


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 8, 2009)

Was the music rocking in your tent as much as it was in the tent with tiesto??? lol


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice photo Gordo, I love dogs. 

This is me and my super herping dog sunbaking in western NSW after a hard night of frogging.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

me holding a stick


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm not sure I'd be putting that "python" between my legs if I were you...


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 8, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> me holding a stick



You have got a models legs Ryan !!!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

lol what spotted python and what legs


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 8, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> me holding a stick



What kind of a stick was it ryan?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

yellow faced stick


----------



## pinkmus (Oct 8, 2009)

Damn it I missed DJ Tiesto while on holiday in Malta..... IT was my last day and I didn't go. Oh well at least I did get to see lady gaga and black eyed peas but they're nowhere near as good as Tiesto. 

-Will


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 8, 2009)

*** ???? what happened to the pics of your legs and the black snake that i quoted?!?!?!? that is really weird?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

decided, it might not be best to post it here, might get flamed big time. I hear luke1 has a nice spotted python pic, he may even post it up


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 8, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> yellow faced stick



I have a stick like that at home...


----------



## gazman (Oct 8, 2009)

its a hard life!!


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 8, 2009)

This was me in the UK @ Fatboy Slim's annual Brighton residents party. As he lives in Brighton, UK. Every year he holds a residents beach party...... AMAZING, summertime, sunny afternoon leading into night of tracks. 

The lines across my face were the lasers playing on the camers


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 8, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> yes ryan......maybe i will
> you cant forget the second pic though



Is everything you catch dead? lol


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

LOL luke, you hero, I would never have been game to stick my ones up.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> nah......if youve ever played with wild spotted blacks you would no how damn hard it is to get a half decent pic like that one......ant what you talking bout....its not......dead


 
OH, your handling a WILD ELAPID, that is so dangerous, shouldnt it be de-fanged or something? :lol:


----------



## miley_take (Oct 8, 2009)

changed a bit since my last one...haha 

arty shot of moi...playing with lighting and night photography





and a crappy pic of me after i dyed my hair darker


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry, the ball of fluff is clearly dead, and the snake looks really limp? My bad.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

another roadkill, a good samaritan moved it off the road so goannas wont eat it and get hit


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Sorry, the ball of fluff is clearly dead, and the snake looks really limp? My bad.


 
nah that rabbit is 100% fine, luke was just holding it when we were target shooting.


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 8, 2009)

...................................... there's those legs again!!!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

I did luke, look back a page, and yes theres those model legs


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 8, 2009)

...............


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> LMAO ryan.......geez......yea yours is deffs a road kill.....got maggots dripping from the mouth!!!! good thing we moved it aye


 
yer maggots moved in fast, looked pretty fresh, it stunk a bit, sorry about its head flicked up I just wanted that in the pic. luke what about the head shot of my roadkill, no head shots of your live one he was to fast


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

luke what about your pics of the "roadkill" small eyed snake


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> did you get one????


 
mine didnt turn out, I just have that yellow faced stick and a few swampies and things like that


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> ah.....
> what bout the small eyed?


 
nah no pics of that either sadly


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

nice luke, cant believe we found it at the same spot as that whippie aswell. and theres mums car =D


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

heres another with that brown. I never posted about that intergrade and that brown we found that day. so here is me with a brown, can kinda see the salmon spots in the belly. sorry I didnt get a higher quality pic, I wasnt holiding the camera....


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 8, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> nice luke, cant believe we found it at the same spot as that whippie aswell. and theres mums car =D



Well that's where sticks are found... in the bush. Where you'll find one stick you'll find another!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

so where are all the other members photos, luke and I have posted to much, anyone gonna post or are you all just waiting for something :lol:


----------



## miley_take (Oct 8, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> so where are all the other members photos, luke and I have posted to much, anyone gonna post or are you all just waiting for something :lol:



I did...inbetween your herping shots :lol: nice work btw


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

luke have you go any pics of you tailing that carpet we hit trying to avoid hitting that road killed spotted black?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

miley_take said:


> I did...inbetween your herping shots :lol: nice work btw


 
and target shooting, rabbit wrangling


----------



## miley_take (Oct 8, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> and target shooting, rabbit wrangling



hahaha guys of many talents...so who do I hit up to take me out herping and like when I bother to head all the way to nsw?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

miley_take said:


> hahaha guys of many talents...so who do I hit up to take me out herping and like when I bother to head all the way to nsw?


 
us, or someone safer maybe, road kill can be dangerous and I heard rabbits bite, but our refrlexes are to fast, we catch them by hand:lol: note all rabbits were released...... they didnt do much though.


----------



## miley_take (Oct 8, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> us, or someone safer maybe, road kill can be dangerous and I heard rabbits bite, but our refrlexes are to fast, we catch them by hand:lol: note all rabbits were released...... they didnt do much though.




:lol: bahahha I'll start sharpening my ninja skills


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 9, 2009)

luke look how the bunny has been turning out, I think its a different bunny to the one in your pic though


----------



## Serpentor (Oct 9, 2009)

another


----------



## Serpentor (Oct 9, 2009)

an oldie


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 9, 2009)

SWEET!!! Ride dude , one day I'll get back on two wheels.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 9, 2009)

Here's one of me at work from just now...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 9, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Here's one of me at work from just now...


haha,dont work at the post office do you Gordo?


----------



## pinkmus (Oct 9, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Here's one of me at work from just now...



Is that a shotgun shell in your hand?:lol:

-Will


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 9, 2009)

pinkmus said:


> Is that a shotgun shell in your hand?:lol:
> 
> -Will



Yes... wait No!

Umm....

I hope i don't get into trouble for this...


----------



## pdsn99 (Oct 9, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Here's one of me at work from just now...
> 
> Is that a shotgun shell??
> 
> ...


----------



## pinkmus (Oct 9, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Yes... wait No!
> 
> Umm....
> 
> I hope i don't get into trouble for this...



Lets just say its nail polish then.....
:lol:

-Will


----------



## pdsn99 (Oct 9, 2009)

pinkmus said:


> Lets just say its nail polish then.....
> :lol:
> 
> -Will


 

I was thinking lip smackers


----------



## pinkmus (Oct 9, 2009)

pdsn99 said:


> I was thinking lip smackers



Lead free?:lol:

-Will


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 9, 2009)

pinkmus said:


> Lets just say its nail polish then.....
> :lol:
> 
> -Will





pdsn99 said:


> I was thinking lip smackers





pinkmus said:


> Lead free?:lol:
> 
> -Will



Yes lets call it lead free lip gloss... blood red.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 9, 2009)

gordo, what is the shotgun shell for?


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 9, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> gordo, what is the shotgun shell for?



The lead free lip gloss? Blood red colour?


It's for goose and duck shooting, I take pried in how i look even when i'm out ruffing it you know!


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 9, 2009)

well this is me
not the best shot but the latest pic of me from the weekend just been whilst on the race track up on the property


----------



## MrHappy (Oct 10, 2009)

Me with a skin found at a friend's place. He finds them quite often around his house.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 10, 2009)

MrHappy said:


> Me with a skin found at a friend's place. He finds them quite often around his house.


 
Bloody hell thats a big snake shed. is it a python or an elapid?


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 10, 2009)

Me at 299 in the Valley one night...


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Oct 10, 2009)

hah tahnee ive seen u around in there =P


----------



## missllama (Oct 10, 2009)

hahaha tahnee i love it! ur awsome babe


----------



## Andrais (Oct 10, 2009)

We should make an album of all our pics and turn it into a sticky 
I would be a shame to see all these pics go to waste


----------



## dreamkiller (Oct 10, 2009)

Here I am.... driving the CREB in Daintree far north Queensland...


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

Nobody looks the way I imagined!! , Well except Mid.

A couple of me.


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 10, 2009)

Yay since Rainbow Serpent put a pic up - i will too! :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 10, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Nobody looks the way I imagined!! , Well except Mid.
> 
> A couple of me.
> View attachment 104398
> ...




That last pic is a cutie!


----------



## pinkmus (Oct 10, 2009)

This is me, very sunburnt, very tired and with my photogenic expression lol....:lol:





-Will


----------



## Kurama (Oct 10, 2009)

just chillin, on the mekong river.


----------



## MrHappy (Oct 10, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Bloody hell thats a big snake shed. is it a python or an elapid?


 

Big pythons.


----------



## mike_nailer (Oct 10, 2009)

heres one of me.


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 10, 2009)

Jay where are you???? im missing your pretty face, sexy pictures and your entertainment!!





me & taj.


----------



## webcol (Oct 10, 2009)

On the rocks at One Mile


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 10, 2009)

:shock:


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

rubysnake said:


> Jay where are you???? im missing your pretty face, sexy pictures and your entertainment!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how sweet.taj even gets a heart in his name...is that ya man in the pic behind?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

lol matt, perfect for the forums 



Luke1 said:


> YAY you did it! you legend! you no my comments bout this pic :lol:


 
why dont you post the comments here? :lol:


----------



## ravan (Oct 10, 2009)

last year sometime... i miss my pink hair so much


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 10, 2009)

azn4114 said:


> how sweet.taj even gets a heart in his name...is that ya man in the pic behind?



well she _IS_ a sweetie! and she gets the APS sticker on her enclosure! 
ahh yes that would be him


----------



## potato matter (Oct 10, 2009)

This..is..me


----------



## Weezer (Oct 11, 2009)

Me and Peaches- an oldie but a goodie- back in the day when my hair wasn't long


----------



## ihaveherps (Oct 11, 2009)

Nikki. said:


> Yay since Rainbow Serpent put a pic up - i will too! :lol:



funny.... you look alot like your sister in that pic!


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 11, 2009)

i had my hair that colour all through year 12. loved it!



ravan said:


> last year sometime... i miss my pink hair so much


----------



## Lukey47 (Oct 11, 2009)

havnt posted on APS for ages due to year 12 been so flat out but thought ill start of my posting with a couple of pics  first one is of me n my bestie at year 12 formal earlier on inyear and 2nd pic of me and my mate at melbourne hilltop hoods concert earlier on this year


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 11, 2009)

Lukey47 said:


> havnt posted on APS for ages due to year 12 been so flat out but thought ill start of my posting with a couple of pics  first one is of me n my bestie at year 12 formal earlier on inyear and 2nd pic of me and my mate at melbourne hilltop hoods concert earlier on this year



good luck! im on the same boat :lol: how ever i fold in to the aps distractions waayy too easily! 20 days till English exam! *eek*


----------



## Lukey47 (Oct 11, 2009)

rubysnake said:


> good luck! im on the same boat :lol: how ever i fold in to the aps distractions waayy too easily! 20 days till English exam! *eek*



haha i know  arghh shoot me haha my last exam is food tech 17th november  which is also my 18th birthday so massive party haha


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 11, 2009)

Lukey47 said:


> haha i know  arghh shoot me haha my last exam is food tech 17th november  which is also my 18th birthday so massive party haha



ha ha that same date is my 21st birthday


----------



## Sel (Oct 11, 2009)

Lukey47 said:


> havnt posted on APS for ages due to year 12 been so flat out but thought ill start of my posting with a couple of pics  first one is of me n my bestie at year 12 formal earlier on inyear and 2nd pic of me and my mate at melbourne hilltop hoods concert earlier on this year



Jealous!... how was the concert.. id love to see them live


----------



## Lukey47 (Oct 11, 2009)

MzSel said:


> Jealous!... how was the concert.. id love to see them live



well lets just say i was 3 people back from the front and centre stage was flipping awesome  haha best night of my life! they having another tour its Still Standing tour, hitting melbourne december 6th


----------



## Weezer (Oct 11, 2009)

missllama said:


> why are all the sexy ones gay?



ummm we are not


----------



## Moreliavridis (Oct 11, 2009)

Well seeing every one post some crazy photos of them self here is two of me i dont usually dress like a gay cow boy so a normal one with my ex g/f on the end


----------



## Lukey47 (Oct 11, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> ha ha that same date is my 21st birthday



aww sweet as!  well happy birthday for that day haha


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 12, 2009)

ihaveherps said:


> funny.... you look alot like your sister in that pic!


 
Do i know you ? :lol:


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 12, 2009)

Lukey47 said:


> well lets just say i was 3 people back from the front and centre stage was flipping awesome  haha best night of my life! they having another tour its Still Standing tour, hitting melbourne december 6th


 
god i envy you! id kill to see them!


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 12, 2009)

Awww my picture got deleted  ...it wasnt even bad


----------



## ihaveherps (Oct 12, 2009)

Nikki. said:


> Do i know you ? :lol:



I doubt it.... I am a shy, recluse, a hermit.


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 12, 2009)

Good to see this thread is STILL going........

Matty, i liked your picture lol.... pity it was deleted lol


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 15, 2009)

find me on facebook, 
search for twentyb


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 15, 2009)

As of 5mins ago:







*sigh* graphics fail.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL yay first WoW pic


----------



## Kersten (Oct 15, 2009)

You're looking a little pale these days Erin....


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 15, 2009)

Why thank you for noticing Kersten! ^_^


----------



## Kersten (Oct 15, 2009)

I finally found a more recent picture of me.....


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 15, 2009)

Claiming to be a God! Blasphemer!


----------



## Kersten (Oct 15, 2009)

But I am! I just threw in the lines about being touched by HIS noodly appendage to throw people off....


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh. Well that's alright then. I saw you the other day btw. You looked delicious, floating there amongst the clouds.


----------



## percey39 (Oct 16, 2009)

*me, myself and the thumb*

lol


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 16, 2009)

Kersten said:


> I finally found a more recent picture of me.....



Your meatballs are massive!


----------



## Kersten (Oct 16, 2009)

Why Waruikazi....I'm flattered you noticed


----------



## slim6y (Oct 16, 2009)

So Kersten - your disciples have spoken on current golbal issues - they thank you for being a god:


----------



## Kersten (Oct 16, 2009)

What can I say Slim6y, I rock.

Or arrrrrr me hearty, thar be true.

And thank you to all my pastafarians.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 16, 2009)

Kersten said:


> What can I say Slim6y, I rock.
> 
> Or arrrrrr me hearty, thar be true.
> 
> And thank you to all my pastafarians.



We've all been touched by your noodley appendages.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 16, 2009)

He He I has the FSM Bible... I haven't read it though... I might haveto


----------



## Kersten (Oct 16, 2009)

slim6y said:


> We've all been touched by your noodley appendages.



It's my aim to touch as many as I can.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 16, 2009)

Kersten said:


> It's my aim to touch as many as I can.



Here's you when you made mountains and trees and stuff....


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 16, 2009)

Ah so that's where midgets come from.


----------



## Weezer (Oct 16, 2009)

hahaha I always knew they had a secret cave hideout where they gather and discuss their plans for world domination, a unitary money system, a new world order and velcro wall techniques.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG i just saw you at work?!?!?

You really are all seeing aren't you?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 17, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> OMG i just saw you at work?!?!?
> 
> You really are all seeing aren't you?


 Those eyes are staring into my soul..:shock:

Just to keep the thread going...


----------



## TheDarkRose (Oct 20, 2009)

musicals night last night. I went as Magenta from the Rocky Horror Picture Show

1st picture Danny from grease, Magenta, and Brad from Rocky Horror
2nd picture Sandy (that twin of mine again) from Grease, a Transvestite from Rocky Horror and Magenta


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 20, 2009)

One of me teaching an apprentice whilst my boss watches on


----------



## chloethepython (Oct 23, 2009)

me,monty and my grandson


----------



## mungus (Oct 23, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Hahaha.... loving all the comments and the new pics that ppl have been brave enough to post.
> 
> But due to popular demand i am back with some more pics lol
> 
> This was a very VERY trashy trip i did to Hong Kong. I ended up wearing my colleagues uniform (black QANTAS dress) as you can see it was a snug fit !



Gee your friends are ugly...........:shock::lol:


----------



## webcol (Oct 25, 2009)

*Some more Photos*

Thought i would bump the thread.
First picture is me at the pub in the early hours of the morning..
Second picture is me being the ultimate cabbage patch kid!
Third is me giving two thumbs up!


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 25, 2009)

Kersten said:


> I finally found a more recent picture of me.....



You have a few more tentacles than I imagined :lol:


----------



## Cj3cooper (Oct 25, 2009)

After 3 months in the desert with too much beer and not enough shaving :?

coops.


----------



## Kersten (Oct 25, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> You have a few more tentacles than I imagined :lol:



Why yes, I do have an impressive tentacle array. For some reason Kris isn't particularly fond of them though........


----------



## slim6y (Oct 25, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Why yes, I do have an impressive tentacle array. For some reason Kris isn't particularly fond of them though........



Oodles of noodles....


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 25, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Why yes, I do have an impressive tentacle array. For some reason Kris isn't particularly fond of them though........



.....Oh I bet he's just saying that! :lol:


----------



## Kersten (Oct 25, 2009)

Lol Slim6y, wa that the best you could come up with?! Are you sure you're not a kindy teacher?

It's true Moose....I think he has tentacle envy


----------



## slim6y (Oct 25, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Lol Slim6y, wa that the best you could come up with?! Are you sure you're not a kindy teacher?



No, I'm not always sure about that...

And no... that wasn't the best I could come up with....

yet.....


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 25, 2009)

You people crack me up :lol:


----------



## Kersten (Oct 25, 2009)

slim6y said:


> No, I'm not always sure about that...
> 
> And no... that wasn't the best I could come up with....
> 
> yet.....



Awwww now, surely teenagers aren't ALL that bad....(I haven't had coffee in a couple of months - his explains the detatchment from reality if you're wondering)

It's not as impressive if you have to think about the comeback for ages....less so if you've admitted it :lol:


----------



## AnthonyJ (Oct 25, 2009)

Cj3cooper said:


> After 3 months in the desert with too much beer and not enough shaving :?
> 
> coops.



How long you had your dreads for?


----------



## fine_jungles (Oct 25, 2009)

Cj3cooper said:


> After 3 months in the desert with too much beer and not enough shaving :?
> 
> coops.


 
red centre ?


----------



## Cj3cooper (Oct 25, 2009)

Dreaddie said:


> How long you had your dreads for?



about 16 months now, home made job with an old comb and a few tubs of beeswax. couldnt be bothered paying 400 bucks to get them done lol

I was at an old sheep station owned by the university of ballarat, was up there doing my honours fieldwork and helping out with afew other projects. its about 300km north of mildura right on the border with S.A

coops


----------



## AnthonyJ (Oct 25, 2009)

oh nice!!,

i paid to get mine done about 3 years ago, i measured some of them and they are .5m long.

are you getting sick of them yet?


----------



## Cj3cooper (Oct 25, 2009)

the only thing im getting sick of with them is the constant maintenance at the roots to keep them knotted and dealing with lots of flyaways! plus they do get bloody hot during summer which makes wearing any kind of hat difficult lol but na not really sick of them, i have alays had short hair like 1cm long so this was something new to try and i love them! although you should see the gf's face if they happen to brush up against her, pure terror lol


coops


----------



## AnthonyJ (Oct 25, 2009)

haha i know what you mean, i have a heap of fly always atm, but i can't be bothered to fix them up lol.

yeah they get crazy hot, and uncomfortable to sleep with.

i attatched a pic of mine, that was taken in march of this year.


----------



## Cj3cooper (Oct 25, 2009)

thats some serious length going there! I dont have any recent ones of mine but they know hang about 3-4 inches below my shoulders.

coops


----------



## AnthonyJ (Oct 25, 2009)

i want them to touch my bum, then i'll probably get rid of them =) and start again.


----------



## Cj3cooper (Oct 25, 2009)

I'll probably cut mine once i start full time work although it depends on the job that im actually doing, personally I think they suit someone working with animals :lol::lol:

coops


----------



## AnthonyJ (Oct 25, 2009)

lol, i work in an office doing IT, wearing a shirt and tie everyday =)


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow, as said, alot of aps people getting their goth on.
One time I went to a friends place for their party as a goth, just found the picture, my belly was a bit odd then, I looked super weird.


----------



## melgalea (Oct 26, 2009)

Argh may as well join in on the action. 
photo of me, taken on the weekend. 
cheers
mel.


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 26, 2009)

slim6y said:


> Me with my chameliochonda...



Oh Slim6y, you're such a dreamboat.



Dreaddie said:


> haha i know what you mean, i have a heap of fly always atm, but i can't be bothered to fix them up lol.
> 
> yeah they get crazy hot, and uncomfortable to sleep with.
> 
> i attatched a pic of mine, that was taken in march of this year.



Your dreads look amazing compared to the ones a guy I lived with for a month or so had... but he was a bit of a feral and would put dumb crap in his hair like candle wax, surfboard wax, clay picked up from the beach etc.. 
I maintained them for him while he was living here and they started tightening up nicely and looking a lot better.
I think I could deal with having them myself and the constant maintenance, it was fun looking after someone elses lol. Just not sure how they'd go down with the boss.

----
Here's a recent picture of me. I don't go out to exciting places so people will have to make do with a self taken photograph.
Have taken out the labret since then.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 26, 2009)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Oh Slim6y, you're such a dreamboat.



did you mean the lurveboat??? 

:lol:


----------



## dadaman (Oct 26, 2009)

Me taken at 2am. Was a little tired to say the least and this is also my facebook piccy.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 29, 2009)

Woot! got my new camera... so here's me... and my camera 

They're not the best, but I'm still learning!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 29, 2009)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Oh Slim6y, you're such a dreamboat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol i always thought you were a guy, i now see i was wrong!



TahneeMaree said:


> Woot! got my new camera... so here's me... and my camera
> 
> They're not the best, but I'm still learning!



You really haven't mastered the self portrait have you lol.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 29, 2009)

nup, and it was at a mirror... I've only had it a few days lol


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 29, 2009)

:lol: set the timer on your camera for self portraits.


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 29, 2009)

slim6y said:


> did you mean the lurveboat???
> 
> :lol:



Keep dreaming.


----------



## billiemay (Oct 30, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> Woot! got my new camera... so here's me... and my camera
> 
> They're not the best, but I'm still learning!



Do you travel through the city in the early morn???


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 30, 2009)

billiemay said:


> Do you travel through the city in the early morn???


 
Yes... yes I do...



... STALKER!


----------



## billiemay (Oct 30, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> Yes... yes I do...
> 
> 
> 
> ... STALKER!



Haha are you wearing a red shirt today lol?


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 30, 2009)

... yes...

... frantically dails 000


----------



## billiemay (Oct 30, 2009)

Haha... fantastic


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 30, 2009)

where'd you see me?


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 30, 2009)

Dreaddie said:


> oh nice!!,
> 
> i paid to get mine done about 3 years ago, i measured some of them and they are .5m long.
> 
> are you getting sick of them yet?



Are you talking about Kerstens tentacles??


----------



## billiemay (Oct 30, 2009)

Come now, where's the fun in that? I'll wink twice and scratch my nose next time I see you.


----------



## Kersten (Oct 30, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Are you talking about Kerstens tentacles??



Oh my tentacles are WAY longer than his....and no one could possibly be sick of my noodly appendages :lol:


----------



## Kyro (Oct 30, 2009)

My gosh some of you people really need to get away from your computers occasionally


----------



## Greggus (Oct 30, 2009)

Me and my little man Zac.
Zac and his little man Reggie.


----------



## TheDarkRose (Oct 31, 2009)

Went to my Halloween party last night. Here are the pics.
I was the angel of death, and my halloween husband was the grim reaper, or death himself if you may. My sis went as Gene Simmons.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 31, 2009)

xD/


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 31, 2009)

Your not fat, just big boned........................... Not according to your avatar :lol:


----------



## ambah (Oct 31, 2009)

Very cool, DarkRose, I also went a halloween party this week, as a vampire though. Most fun I've had in ages!


----------



## TheDarkRose (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks
Yours looks great, are you going to show us the rest of your face and costume, thats just a teaser. What did you use for the blood? It looks really effective.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Oct 31, 2009)

TheDarkRose said:


> Thanks
> Yours looks great, are you going to show us the rest of your face and costume, thats just a teaser. What did you use for the blood? It looks really effective.




she cut the side of her lip


----------



## Karly (Oct 31, 2009)

Here's a couple of me at the Bali Zoo, we went there in July. 
I was thrilled I got the chance to hold the croc, definately one of the best days of my life. 
Just makes me want one even more!


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 31, 2009)

DA_GRIZ said:


> she cut the side of her lip


 and they're her real teeth.. lol, come on amber, show us the whole package.


----------



## billiemay (Oct 31, 2009)

munching on my favorite snack


----------



## Jimmy007 (Oct 31, 2009)

Just thought I would add to the album!
Poor quality pic(had to cut my friend out), but it's the most recent one I have


----------



## ambah (Nov 1, 2009)

Haha, I don't wanna get my packages out on here!! 
I got the fake blood on ebay, it comes in this lip gloss size case so I carried it around in my purse  lol


----------



## ambah (Nov 1, 2009)

Here you go


----------



## sarah_m (Nov 1, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> This is what we went clubbing in once!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jay is that Luke in the pink???:shock:


----------



## poguebono (Nov 2, 2009)

I love Halloween


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 2, 2009)

poguebono said:


> i love halloween


 abbey is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JupiterCreek (Nov 2, 2009)

Abbie rocks! I read an interview with her where she said the makeup department keeps photos of all ther "tatts" so they can get them exactly right for scenes where they're visible.


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 2, 2009)

sarah_m said:


> Jay is that Luke in the pink???:shock:




Yeah Sarah, thats Luke, when he came to live with me in the UK !! lol


----------



## Troyster (Nov 2, 2009)

Abbey does rock


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't see it... Why does everyone think Abbey's hot?
I reckon she's gross haha.


----------



## ivonavich (Nov 2, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> I don't see it... Why does everyone think Abbey's hot?
> I reckon she's gross haha.


 

I agree.... Ziva tho :shock: that's hot!!!


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 2, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> I agree.... Ziva tho :shock: that's hot!!!


 mmmmmmm Ziva....i such a soft spot for that latin/spanish look. Definately a hotty. I used to work with a Girl who looked so much like her. Pablo de cote is a HOTTY
ZIVA.....





Sandra i used to work with....











Uncanny...no?


----------



## Troyster (Nov 2, 2009)

some resemblance but she is worlds away from ziva


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 2, 2009)

abbey, spank materail.hot as. 

then again,"goth" chicks are my kryptonite


----------



## TheDarkRose (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm a chick and I would do Abbey. And I don't even swing that way. I love her


----------



## Lplater (Nov 2, 2009)

*abbey*

ok its adouble date The darkrose


----------



## the-lizard-king (Nov 3, 2009)

found a photo just for this thread


----------



## lilmissrazz (Nov 3, 2009)

Dun Laugh!! Or I'll tell  haha


----------



## Mle00 (Nov 3, 2009)

me and my boi!


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 3, 2009)

Just_Joshin said:


> mmmmmmm Ziva....i such a soft spot for that latin/spanish look. Definately a hotty.



Hell yes! So do I
I have a "soft spot" for that goth look, if you know what I mean , its such a turn off lol.


----------



## Tinky (Nov 3, 2009)

*This is Tinky*

Hi I'm Tinky (or Odle)

My avetar is Oscar

These photo's are as good as it gets (unfortunatly)


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 3, 2009)

making those poor kids wear Newcastle jumpers,thats child abuse.


----------



## TheDarkRose (Nov 3, 2009)

Lplater said:


> ok its adouble date The darkrose


 your on


----------



## Lplater (Nov 3, 2009)

*date*

sorry the darkrose i seem to have lost her number . looks like its just you and me now


----------



## MrHappy (Nov 4, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> making those poor kids wear Newcastle jumpers,thats child abuse.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tinky (Nov 4, 2009)

It's either Knights or Jets or Holden. . . . 

ya right, I should jest go and get them Aussie Cricket shirts

my bad


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 4, 2009)

Tinky said:


> It's either Knights or Jets or Holden. . . .
> 
> ya right, I should jest go and get them Aussie Cricket shirts
> 
> my bad


if you really want to make the kids feel bad, i supose that would work, lol
get em some reptile park shirts


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 4, 2009)

Lplater said:


> sorry the darkrose i seem to have lost her number . looks like its just you and me now


 lets see if shes still in without abbey


----------



## ssshazza (Nov 4, 2009)

This is me and The_S_Word, my fiance


----------



## TheDarkRose (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh yeah mate, the boyfriend would love that, see if there was another girl involved thats another story....


----------



## Tinky (Nov 5, 2009)

Twenty B,

I have put a request to Admin for the below:

APS Caps
APS Stubby Holder
APS Fridge Magnet
APS Book Mark
APS Calendar
APS Coasters
APS Key Ring
APS Beanie Doll
APS Boxer Shorts

All in Pink

Now that covers the boys Christmas Presents


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Nov 5, 2009)

me


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 5, 2009)

lol. Nice work tinky


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 5, 2009)

Here's another from the weekend. I'm number one son because i caught a nice big barra and no one else did!


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 5, 2009)

**SNAPS for Gordo***


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 5, 2009)

Me getting hugz


----------



## Sel (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice matching outfit gordo...lol


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 6, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> Me getting hugz



Whoaah! Hold the phone! I do beleive that you are copping a head butt in that picture, not getting a hug. We are all about the truth here at APS not lies.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 6, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Whoaah! Hold the phone! I do beleive that you are copping a head butt in that picture, not getting a hug. We are all about the truth here at APS not lies.



Lol no lies 
She was sleeping...

Awesome barra though dude...


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 8, 2009)

to bump the thread up, I don't really go fishing, so this instead, not as big as yours gordo but its still something 

for those interested, I shoot with a compound bow, not really a good one jsut a basic one, this was shot from about 20 metres away as it was running, clean shot to the back of the head straight through, was kinda a fluke as the arrow was bent heaps. I didn't eat this one, but in future I plan on cooking up a few. was shot in my garden, along with all the other rabbits I shoot, up to about 16 now and have not put a dent in there population, only managed to wipe out there recent lots of babys (except 1), caught most of them all by hand


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice one Mclovin, I reckon it's more fun with a shotgun though while they're running at full speed. Or go commando and sniper them from a ridge top with a rifle, .22 is nice and discrete, but something bigger makes for a better show.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 8, 2009)

glad someone likes my new avatar thingy  I would love to use a gun, but my parents think I am dangerous, wont even let me get an air rifle


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 8, 2009)

That's a shame, I've had a an air rifle as long I can remember, they're good fun! But the bigger the caliber, the bigger the kick, the better the gun.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 8, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> wow snakes lipo worked really well for you ay?


 You lot leave Tammy alone


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 9, 2009)

Bored so here's another...


----------



## JupiterCreek (Nov 9, 2009)

Such an array of wise, witty and good looking women on here! It's just a pity they're all 30 years too young for me... or is it that I'm 30 years too old? Oh well.... another Jim Beam and it'll all fade to grey. ;-)


----------



## naledge (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm going for the matchstick look.


----------



## ravan (Nov 9, 2009)

naledge said:


> I'm going for the matchstick look.



that looks awesome!
what colour did you use? (i want my hair that red >.<)


----------



## bfg23 (Nov 9, 2009)

tahnee- your eyes are awesome.
no its not a pickup line.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 9, 2009)

Naww Thanks bfg23


----------



## Kersten (Nov 9, 2009)

naledge said:


> I'm going for the matchstick look.





ravan said:


> that looks awesome!
> what colour did you use? (i want my hair that red >.<)



I used to have hair that colour using Fudge Paintbox. Cherry Bomb, Hot Chilli or Red Corvette will do the job depending on the colour of your hair and whether you pre-lighten it (I recommend pre-lightening).


----------



## pinkjess (Nov 9, 2009)

*Pic*

pic


----------



## the-lizard-king (Nov 9, 2009)

im solid class


----------



## naledge (Nov 9, 2009)

ravan said:


> that looks awesome!
> what colour did you use? (i want my hair that red >.<)



Haha thank you.
My hair's dark so I used a lightener, then a colour called Feria, but it was too bright so I used a darker red after that.


----------



## bfg23 (Nov 9, 2009)

naledge- did you get that jacket from the show?


----------



## ravan (Nov 9, 2009)

this is a little old, but i love this pic...


----------



## naledge (Nov 9, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> naledge- did you get that jacket from the show?



Nah, the Queen Victoria Markets in Melbourne. Pretty sure they sold them at the show though.


----------



## bfg23 (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah i got the same jacket from the adelaide show. not bad for 20bux.


----------



## ravan (Nov 11, 2009)

:d


----------



## MZ33YO (Nov 13, 2009)

Me & one of my beautiful horses, Thor 


<3 <3 <3


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 14, 2009)

I love this thread!


----------



## slim6y (Nov 14, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> I love this thread!



I think you pretty much ARE this thread (with Jay)


----------



## slim6y (Nov 14, 2009)

Well, Can't have Gordo owning this thread.. so I'm taking it back!


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 14, 2009)

You can't take this thread back, it's mine... and Jay's


Here's a couple with last weekends catch. A nice 75cm and 66cm baz.







In this picture i'm number 1 son.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 14, 2009)

Fools, I own this thread!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 14, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> I love this thread!



Whats that? Looks like a little Water Python, or is it a Slatey Grey?

Edit: Idiot! I never thought, is it Furina ornata? 
What? No I never saw this picture in the elapid thread...


----------



## Nikki. (Nov 17, 2009)

New Profile Pic


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 17, 2009)

Nikki. said:


> New Profile Pic


 


Sexy


----------



## potato matter (Nov 17, 2009)

How big has this thread gotten!!! 64 PAGES!!!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 17, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Fools, I own this thread!!





Nooooo...
I DO!!!






Nar nar lol


----------



## markars (Nov 17, 2009)

When you rank all the posts by the amout of times it has been viewed- the top three most popular threads on aps have been Names and faces threads- the one in 06 has had 60 odd thousand views!


seems we all want to know what others look like. why don't people put their pic on their profile?


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Nov 17, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> Nooooo...
> I DO!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 phwoar big pretty blue eyes....sexy jumper too hahahaha


----------



## missllama (Nov 18, 2009)

these are from the few nights i have been able to get out and have a few the past month, i dont remember some of these being taken... until my mate decided to put them up on fb the next day lol


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok that's it....... When I get home fromwork tonight I'm on the hunt for some more pics lol


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 18, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Ok that's it....... When I get home fromwork tonight I'm on the hunt for some more pics lol



Im sure we'd all love to see what you look like Jay .......:lol:


----------



## JasonL (Nov 18, 2009)

All I can say is that some of you have alot of photos of yourselves???? I only have about 3 of me.... and it's better that way.


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 18, 2009)

JasonL said:


> All I can say is that some of you have alot of photos of yourselves???? I only have about 3 of me.... and it's better that way.



I think I had 1 or 2 of me , but Mrs Hobbs did get me the other day so now i have 3 ..... damn you Mrs Hobbs.


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 18, 2009)

lol........ The reason I have alot of pics (not just of myself) is because they are my memories, With photos they will always be vivid and remembered. The reason all the pics on this thread are of me, is because it's a names and faces thread...... Not a random photo thread lol


----------



## missllama (Nov 18, 2009)

aww dicky that is sooo cute! whats ur lil girls name? adorable!


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 18, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> lol........ The reason I have alot of pics (not just of myself) is because they are my memories, With photos they will always be vivid and remembered. The reason all the pics on this thread are of me, is because it's a names and faces thread...... Not a random photo thread lol



Well there's that , and your a big poser :lol:


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 18, 2009)

missllama said:


> aww dicky that is sooo cute! whats ur lil girls name? adorable!



That one is Ashlee , had her first birthday party .
She's the good one


----------



## JasonL (Nov 18, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> That one is Ashlee , had her first birthday party .
> She's the good one



for now......


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 18, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> That one is Ashlee , had her first birthday party .
> She's the good one


 

Nawww! We need a "My gorgeous Kiddies!" thread


----------



## JasonL (Nov 18, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> Nawww! We need a "My gorgeous Kiddies!" thread



I only have kids, not gorgeous ones...... will I still be able to post?


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 18, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I only have kids, not gorgeous ones...... will I still be able to post?


 
Lol yes


----------



## JasonL (Nov 18, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> Lol yes



Well if you start one I will post pics of them, but be warned, it isn't pretty and some warning may be needed in the title.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 18, 2009)

actually.... my son is "pretty" :lol:


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 18, 2009)

JasonL said:


> actually.... my son is "pretty" :lol:


 

Definately post a pic then  Your children are your children, no matter how they turn out


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hahaha JasonL. You're so mean lol. Have got a pic of your son in a pretty dress? I always used to play dress ups lol


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 18, 2009)

That meant to read 'have you got'


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't think i've put a picture of myself up yet lol.

Here's a (blurry) one of me in Ipswich at Scales & Tails.

I look like an idiot


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Ok that's it....... When I get home fromwork tonight I'm on the hunt for some more pics lol


 been wandering whay you look like...lol


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 18, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Have got a pic of your son in a pretty dress


 
Glad you clarified that one Jay. Was a little creepy!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Nov 18, 2009)

This is the best one i have


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 18, 2009)

snakemadness said:


> This is the best one i have


 lol...that reminds me of a pic of my mate,he was attemting to just do a jump but crashed,and when the pic was taken he was at an angle like that and he was trying to claim he was attempting a whip,i guarantee he wasnt


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol no that was during a race which i had a lead of 6 seconds, i was very happy that day.


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 18, 2009)

snakemadness said:


> This is the best one i have



Did not know KTM's come in blue ......


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 18, 2009)

snakemadness said:


> Lol no that was during a race which i had a lead of 6 seconds, i was very happy that day.


I hope that its your picture,you are known to use others....LOL...Come on Brett,arnt bikes just like Coastals...come in any colour....MARK


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 18, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> Glad you clarified that one Jay. Was a little creepy!



I know! Was at work on my phone and you cant edit on the iPhone application...... oops!


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK, here is another of me in Holguin, Cuba, by the pool.


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 18, 2009)

OK, my hubby got his pic in earlier in this thread so thought it's time I put up a pic of myself. This one was taken recently. I think it's a really nice one!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Nov 18, 2009)

My dad does have a yz 250f


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 18, 2009)

snakemadness said:


> My dad does have a yz 250f




huh?


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 18, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> OK, my hubby got his pic in earlier in this thread so thought it's time I put up a pic of myself. This one was taken recently. I think it's a really nice one!


 
I wish i saw that picture before i married her


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 18, 2009)

^^^^ sorry ^^^^


----------



## andyh (Nov 18, 2009)

you most likely will be my freind!!!


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 18, 2009)

You know what they say, its only the depth that varies


----------



## andyh (Nov 18, 2009)

yep thats why I bought a really comfy couch


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Nov 18, 2009)

It was meant for Dicky but i forgot to do a quote.


Jay84 said:


> huh?


----------



## potato matter (Nov 18, 2009)

YAY!!! This post is number 1000!!!


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 18, 2009)

vege_head said:


> YAY!!! This post is number 1000!!!



1001 actually


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 18, 2009)

Come on guys............ more pics?


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 18, 2009)

Taken today...me playing with scrubbycam's big snake


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats a beautiful snake! 

you got pics of your tatt?


----------



## potato matter (Nov 18, 2009)

A few more pics of me and my friends...



 Madi after modelling


Not the most flattering pic of me sneezing :lol:


 A STAR!!!


me bout 5 mins ago


 Madi and Clarine


 madi


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 18, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Thats a beautiful snake!
> 
> you got pics of your tatt?


 
She sure is a beautiful snake Jay, I fell in love with her today...makes me want a scrubby of my own thats for sure.

Sorry but this is the best pic I have of the tatt lol


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats nice and colourful Matt, is there any theme to it?


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Jay.
Its all Egyptian based....gods, eye of horus, pharoahs etc.


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 19, 2009)

vege_head said:


> A few more pics of me and my friends...



Sweet I always wanted to know who your friends were!

Haha, just kidding mate


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 19, 2009)

vege_head said:


> YAY!!! This post is number 1000!!!



I love it when that happens , such a stupid post to start with then it fails :lol::lol:


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 19, 2009)

Dicky, you're a harsh harsh man lol


----------



## potato matter (Nov 19, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Sweet I always wanted to know who your friends were!
> 
> Haha, just kidding mate


 
There members of the forum...I don't know how often they log on though:lol:


----------



## potato matter (Nov 19, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> I love it when that happens , such a stupid post to start with then it fails :lol::lol:


 lol, I was looking at wat it said in the UCP. I didn't realise it said it on the actual post:lol:


----------



## JasonL (Nov 19, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Hahaha JasonL. You're so mean lol. Have got a pic of your son in a pretty dress? I always used to play dress ups lol



Nah, no dresses sorry, here he is punching though a few defenders (he is the one with the ball)
he has girly blonde ringlet hair :lol:






and here is my girl copping a kick in the head


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hahahahaha.......... i can see there may be slight favouritism? Daddy's little girl is she?


----------



## MrGoodspeed (Nov 19, 2009)

I would post pictures of me, but as hard as it is to believe, I already have in this thread :lol:


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Nov 19, 2009)

1001 mine was 1000 lol


vege_head said:


> YAY!!! This post is number 1000!!!


----------



## potato matter (Nov 19, 2009)

snakemadness said:


> 1001 mine was 1000 lol


 
I just explained that, look up, lol:lol:


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 19, 2009)

So anyone got more pics?


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Nov 19, 2009)

urs was 1001 mine was 1000 thats what i meant


----------



## ashisnothereman (Nov 19, 2009)

holding a boa constrictor!


----------



## XKiller (Nov 20, 2009)

thought i'dd bump the thread witha pic of me..


----------



## missllama (Nov 20, 2009)

dont no what pics i have put up here already but heres a few more


This was back in the day when i was a manager at boost, i was pregnant hence the baby bump






It was tobacco so im not posting any dodgey photos incase anyones wondering... 










this was down at our shack in walker flat after being on the jet skii





was pretty out of it in this pic


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Nov 20, 2009)

tobacco...lol thats wat we call it too


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 20, 2009)

ahh yes tobacco...thats how i smoke it too,lol


----------



## the-lizard-king (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Lewy (Nov 20, 2009)

azn4114 said:


> ahh yes tobacco...thats how i smoke it too,lol


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 20, 2009)

king lizard...i could think of so many scenarios for the first pic,lol


----------



## the-lizard-king (Nov 20, 2009)

she has hold of my *** 
i wasnt complaining


----------



## Teamsherman (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, so many posers!!!


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 20, 2009)

OK, its gone quiet, so here is a pic taken from my farewell party before leaving the UK.


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow, that's um... a nice necklace she's wearing, really caught my eye


----------



## Gecko75 (Nov 21, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Wow, that's um... a nice necklace she's wearing


 
yes the necklace :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 21, 2009)

Jay have I ever told you that I LOVE your friends?


----------



## absinthe_616 (Nov 21, 2009)

she has a smiley, i wanna tug on it :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 21, 2009)

This is one from Thursday night when i was invited to join in a Bungul on Murrunga Island. I'm the white guy facing the wrong way on the left lol.


----------



## absinthe_616 (Nov 21, 2009)

some random shots that were taken of me out at 299.

*shrugs*













and me and one of my good mates from uni 

i like pool tables? haha


----------



## absinthe_616 (Nov 21, 2009)

btw missllama you have gorgeous eyes


----------



## absinthe_616 (Nov 21, 2009)

oh, and of course, how could i forget! this is a photo of me and my partner 






Pizza! with a chicken nugget haha





and this is me being awesome and coloring in dugongs XD


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 21, 2009)

Is green your favourite colour?


----------



## ravan (Nov 21, 2009)

my god woman, you wear a lot of bracelets lol. 
but awww, you and your dude make a cute couple


----------



## absinthe_616 (Nov 21, 2009)

heheheh no, no my favorite colour isnt green at all 

its more of an obsession?

only pretty green but >_<

neons and fluoros 

and its called kandi, ravan hehehe


----------



## percey39 (Nov 21, 2009)

hmm never realised that rave clubs were so popular up that way. got love a bit of a dance ey


----------



## absinthe_616 (Nov 21, 2009)

this is my (significantly smaller than it originally was) collection. I have 2 big boxes of beads and elastic in case i ever get the urge to make more hehe.

i make them all myself and ive given over 200 pieces away

the last one is my favorite necklace  GUMMI BEARS!


----------



## absinthe_616 (Nov 21, 2009)

indeed i do. happy hardcore and american candycore is my favorite. 

my boyriends actually a happy hardcore/cheese dj and an event organizer for gabber raves here


----------



## percey39 (Nov 21, 2009)

nice i dunno mind good night out but im more hard style/ hard dance fan, i am gonna go over the netherlands next year to def qon 1. A few of me mates dj up in melb its always good for free drinks and entry lol


----------



## absinthe_616 (Nov 21, 2009)

awesome 

did you go to this years???

my friend andy (Hektic) won the competition and played there, and hes going to be playing in the netherlands next year! id love to go see him.

i like hardstyle... but only to good stuff.. not most of the commercial, overplayed crap we get now because "omg hardstyle is soooooo awesome WOOO SHUFFLE!!!!"

>_> 

..... i hate those people. I DONT SHUFFLE. brisbane stomp, mutha effer XD


----------



## percey39 (Nov 21, 2009)

nah didnt go to sydney couldnt be bothered lol but im very keen to go over and see it there, also wanna go to qlimax. I have beeen to every q-dance here, but they were not that great too small venues. yeah i cant agree more the popularity is killing hard style grrrrr. ahh come on every one loves a bit of running man


----------



## absinthe_616 (Nov 21, 2009)

lol yeah but not when people see phats and go SHUFFLER!!!. no. im not a shuffler. please go swallow a knife.

lol. defqon here was good! excet it was during the DAY which was HORRIBLE urgh. lol it got better when it got dark.

going to uptopia? some of my friends up here are already down there for it. i couldnt be bothered.

haha my friend left my house yesterday to go out to Chaos AD last night, and then MISSED his flight to sydney this morning. then when he came round to tell us one of our other friends was giving him his plane tickets cuz he didnt want to go anymore, he realized hed left his ticket here! so even if he had caught his flight, hed be in sydney without his ticket.

i tell ya. the brains of some of my friends... *shakes head*


----------



## percey39 (Nov 21, 2009)

haha cant blame him though i wood of done the same thing!!!! nah not goin im gonna go sensations for new years then summerdayz new years day. day events are good cos it makes night so much better when it comes lol


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 21, 2009)

I went to Sensation White last year Percey39, it was a great night, but wont be going again this year. Its not really ''hardstyle'' though? More commercial stuff.

This is another photo of me out and about in the UK clubs.......


----------



## percey39 (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah i went last year as well it wasnt too bad, the music is still good but yeah as i said im hardstyle fan lol and still love bubble haha one of my favs in the city. im looking forward to sensations again this year. not a fan of the harder music jay


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 21, 2009)

I want to go this year, its underwater theme, but my friends dont wanna go  Remember Zoe Badwi singing ''Release Me'' live? She lives in the apartments next door to me! I love that song.

I am one of those ppl all the hardcore ravers hate lol........ i love my commercial funky / dirty house. I lived in the UK for 5 years, and the music there is amazing! The gay clubs there are some of the best and biggest in the world. The music, the crowd, and everything else associated with clubbing is just in another league to anything offered in Australia.

I went to ''Global Gathering '08'' in the UK.......... now that was AMAZING ! 65 000 people, about 15 tents, the largest of which held 15 000 ppl and had the likes of Tiesto playing !!! it went from Friday arvo to Sunday morning, camping and sleeping for a couple of hours and dancing our asses off for many hours!


----------



## percey39 (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah that was a goodie, i can wait for it this year should be fun and some interesting clothes lol. im jealous you havebeen pretty much everywhere lol. im hanging out to go to def qon 100,000 people at one place should be fun. millions of dollars worth of lasers and speakers you just cant get that over here


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 21, 2009)

Unfortunately there just doesnt seem to be the market for it here. Australia just knows rock and r'n'b  

If you look back in this thread there are a few pics from Global Gathering and Sensation lol (just a few) hehehe


----------



## percey39 (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah i know and when do get a good event here people have ruin it just like kryal. I see you pretty much own this thread


----------



## missllama (Nov 21, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> btw missllama you have gorgeous eyes



lol cheers hun x


----------



## missllama (Nov 21, 2009)

azn4114 said:


> ahh yes tobacco...thats how i smoke it too,lol



yep yep yep... its how we do it in adelaide.. lol


----------



## missllama (Nov 21, 2009)

me and my son a couple of wks ago...







i had some members telling me that i looked like an arab in chat a while ago... i think this pic proves im white as an albino


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 21, 2009)

maybe a little..your name also sounds alot like to islam so maybe thats where there getting it from?ur cute


----------



## missllama (Nov 21, 2009)

lmao isslam! haha thanks


----------



## the-lizard-king (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## phatt01 (Nov 23, 2009)

Where are all the cute single ones in Mackay, making me sick seeing all these cuties down south


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 24, 2009)

Before anyone tells me that I need to get in shape, Round is a shape :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 24, 2009)

Surely you are too young to be worried anbout what shape you are??? :lol:

ps: I like the last shot absinthe_616  hehehe


----------



## absinthe_616 (Nov 24, 2009)

the irony in this is that theres exercise equipment in the background 

but seriously rainbow. i think the last thing people would mention on here is your weight. if you were SAUTAYING your little scaley bitey buddy with some lemon sauce, MAYBE that would be cause for a flame. LOL

dont sweat it kiddo  youre right, round IS a shape. no one likes squares  hehe


----------



## absinthe_616 (Nov 24, 2009)

and haha moosenoose;  it was put up purely for perving pleasure, of course lol


----------



## miley_take (Nov 24, 2009)

I look a bit different now...amazing what glasses do! :lol: Just found out I need them haha...
And the make up was for a makeup prac (I'm completing a cert II in makeup)


----------



## absinthe_616 (Nov 24, 2009)

miley_take said:


> I look a bit different now...amazing what glasses do! :lol: Just found out I need them haha...
> And the make up was for a makeup prac (I'm completing a cert II in makeup)



:shock:

WHOA STUNNER ALERT!!!!


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 24, 2009)

miley_take said:


> I look a bit different now...amazing what glasses do! :lol: Just found out I need them haha...
> And the make up was for a makeup prac (I'm completing a cert II in makeup)


 whoa...you look alot older with makeup and glasses


----------



## miley_take (Nov 24, 2009)

azn4114 said:


> whoa...you look alot older with makeup and glasses




hahaha make up takes effort to put on, and take off...so therefore 95% of the time I don't bother. Plus the shock factor I get when I do wear the stuff is always fun :lol:


----------



## absinthe_616 (Nov 24, 2009)

how old are you miley? if you dont mind me asking. you have a very young, pretty face


----------



## miley_take (Nov 24, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> how old are you miley? if you dont mind me asking. you have a very young, pretty face



16...17 in a week. Minus glasses and makeup, as most know I appear 13 lol


----------



## absinthe_616 (Nov 24, 2009)

haha nice :shock: i wish i had that problem. people have thought i was 21 since i was 13! i never get asked for ID and im only 19! its almost insulting hahah.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 24, 2009)

are you sure that photo is legal Emily?
cause it's HAWT!


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 24, 2009)

miley_take said:


> 16...17 in a week. Minus glasses and makeup, as most know I appear 13 lol


 whoa..okay i thought you were 14


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 24, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> are you sure that photo is legal Emily?
> cause it's HAWT!


 lol..yeah she will prob have alot of friend requests from the younger members on this forum...


----------



## ravan (Nov 24, 2009)

miley_take said:


> I look a bit different now...amazing what glasses do! :lol: Just found out I need them haha...
> And the make up was for a makeup prac (I'm completing a cert II in makeup)



wow em! you look hawt!


----------



## Lplater (Nov 24, 2009)

AWWW who needs glasses i cant see, but apparently its good


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 25, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Surely you are too young to be worried anbout what shape you are??? :lol:


I'm young but not THAT young 

Em you look really good with glasses!!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 25, 2009)

*Mmmm, Ice-Cream Cake*

Me having cake at my 21st!
Picture taken by my dear Nanny


----------



## kavsreptiles (Nov 26, 2009)

couldnt help but bahahahaha at last post love ya humour
will try get a pic up of me soon


----------



## kavsreptiles (Nov 26, 2009)

sorry that was for cartman post ....


----------



## wiz-fiz (Nov 26, 2009)

missllama said:


> i had some members telling me that i looked like an arab in chat a while ago... i think this pic proves im white as an albino


 
ur pretty lana.


Will


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

willia6 said:


> ur pretty lana.
> 
> 
> Will



I knew some of the advice on talking to girls would rub off! Get into it Will! lol

How'd you go talking to the ladies mate? Any success stories to share?


----------



## Tinky (Nov 26, 2009)

*Oscar & I*


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 26, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> I knew some of the advice on talking to girls would rub off! Get into it Will! lol
> 
> How'd you go talking to the ladies mate? Any success stories to share?



I was thinking that as i read his post


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

Tinky said:


>



Tinky i see u have a pet human, was he hard to train?


----------



## brigo (Nov 26, 2009)

i might put a pic up soon, well see well see lol


----------



## Tinky (Nov 26, 2009)

Waruikzai,

Oooohhhhh I could so get into trouble with this one.

I cannot say what I want to say here, it would get me suspended.

Needless to say he is fairly well trained, though still has some bad habbits. Should not be fed Pal or Curry, and needs more regular exercise.


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2009)

hahahahaha..... gold Tinky lol


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

This is what you do when you spend the night at school.


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> This is what you do when you spend the night at school.



Are you trying to score brownie points? lol


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

I already have heaps of brownie points, That's why i'm pointing with my finger.


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2009)

too cute lol


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

Na'ah ur cute.


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 26, 2009)

Now now boys... your both equally cute


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2009)

This is another pic at my UK farewell party, with my good friend and housemate. She has moved back to Melbourne too!


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Now now boys... your both equally cute



love you too Matty !! xx


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Now now boys... your both equally cute





Jay84 said:


> love you too Matty !! xx



Bollocks! Choose one!


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 26, 2009)

why would you spend the night at school


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Bollocks! Choose one!




why choose just one?


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 26, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Bollocks! Choose one!


 
Awww cant I have both???


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> why choose just one?





Mattsnake said:


> Awww cant I have both???



Hrrmmm i see ur super sexy poit. Fair nuff, you may have both.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> why would you spend the night at school



Cause i'm working at the school on croker island and i guess none of the staff want me sleeping with them lol.


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 26, 2009)

You guys are such flirts


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2009)

You know u wanna join in Muddy ! . . . . . . . . Matty loves it !


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 26, 2009)

Do you think you could handle 4? Here's on of me, if you want to make copys Jay go for it


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 26, 2009)

Oops, better put a picture up


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

Look this isn't worth starting a thread over but certaintly is waaaaay to awesome to not share. I just made a regular run of the mill garden salad but i threw in an orange AND a banana, doused the lot of it with a balsamic vinegar dressing and it is just the most defibrulicious salad i've made! The orange give it wicked zing and the banana keeps it smooth and down to Earth.

You guys should tty it!


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2009)

OMG Muddy..... where is that? Please tell me thats not your herp room?!?!?!


****copied and saved to special folder****


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 26, 2009)

I've seen worse threads started than that, sounds good except for ALL the ingredients, maybe the banana would be ok


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> I've seen worse threads started than that, sounds good except for ALL the ingredients, maybe the banana would be ok



Nah its awesome I'll post a pic.


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 26, 2009)

It certainly is, thats my new enclosure for when i'm in trouble


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2009)

Gordo, get some class! Ur so gross......


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 26, 2009)

Fried rice and Chicken Wings....................YUM


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Gordo, get some class! Ur so gross......



Jay i'm sooper sooper serial this salad is spectacularly good. Here's me with my number 1# salad! I just wish i had some pineapple and basil to put in it. My god it would be so tropical!

Jay i even have sooper serial face on. Would that face lie to you?


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2009)

That looks gross!

But have you been putting that lip shimmer on again? They look luscious !!!


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 26, 2009)

Have you hurt you finger? it always seems to be sticking straight up. And that doesn't look very tasty.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> That looks gross!
> 
> But have you been putting that lip shimmer on again? They look luscious !!!



Jay i don't know if i'm up for anymore happy long time with you after what you said about my salad. It's been a really rough day, can't you just support me and let me be happy with my sOoPeR sErIaL aWeSOmE SaLaD?!


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 26, 2009)

Someone needs a hug


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Jay i don't know if i'm up for anymore happy long time with you after what you said about my salad. It's been a really rough day, can't you just support me and let me be happy with my sOoPeR sErIaL aWeSOmE SaLaD?!



I complimented your lips ?


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> Have you hurt you finger? it always seems to be sticking straight up. And that doesn't look very tasty.



I can't beleive you would say that! It hasan explosion of taste with every mouthful. The finger is representative of two things, first it is representing that it is number #1 salad, number one finger number one salad. Second it is representing the sooper serialness. What did Mum always do when you were naughty and was serially telling you off? She waved her number one finger at you being serial... Serial finger, serial salad!


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> I can't beleive you would say that! It hasan explosion of taste with every mouthful. The finger is representative of two things, first it is representing that it is number #1 salad, number one finger number one salad. Second it is representing the sooper serialness. What did Mum always do when you were naughty and was serially telling you off? She waved her number one finger at you being serial... Serial finger, serial salad!



My mum waved her serial wooden spoon and then after hitting us with it she threatened us with our serial father when he arrived home from work! That was way more serial than ur stupidly unserial finger!


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

Nom NOm NoM!


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2009)

hahahahaha......... thats gold. Its like a student's meal, taking whatever they have in the cupboard and trying to make something slightly edible!

This is a pic of me taken by ''Sonicchaotic'' when i was changing a flat battery in my car! I am so butch !!!!!!


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 26, 2009)

You must have great dental hygiene, no cavitys for you


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 26, 2009)

is that a KE20 i see Jay???


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> hahahahaha......... thats gold. Its like a student's meal, taking whatever they have in the cupboard and trying to make something slightly edible!
> 
> This is a pic of me taken by ''Sonicchaotic'' when i was changing a flat battery in my car! I am so butch !!!!!!



Ahahahahaha! Ohahahahohohohohaha hehhehe!

OMG i actually spit up a bit of my salad onto the floor when i saw that pic! ThAt is brilliant Jay!


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 26, 2009)

I think that deserves the "serial finger"


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> is that a KE20 i see Jay???



It sure is Twenty B ! A guy left a note on my windscreen yesterday askin me to sell it to him!


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

Jay... my salad taste like blue tongues hemipene :cry::cry:


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Jay... my salad taste like blue tongues hemipene :cry::cry:



I have seen the aftermath of a bluetongues hemipene......... looks alot like mashed up banana!

Your salad looking yummy now?


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> I have seen the aftermath of a bluetongues hemipene......... looks alot like mashed up banana!
> 
> Your salad looking yummy now?



Hey jay i was looking for a bit of support. How 'bout you ease up a little on me, hmmm? Think you could handle that? Think of it as a bit of personality exploration, like some character development for that book you've been writing.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh man all the banana and orange has formed a clump at the bottom of the bowl... I have to finish it, there's not alot of food on this island.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Nov 26, 2009)

not a patch on my tasty guinea pig,chips and veges


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHA slimebob ! that looks like my old pet!


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

slimebo said:


> not a patch on my tasty guinea pig,chips and veges



it does look alot more delicious than my salad.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Nov 26, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA slimebob ! that looks like my old pet!



i can let you know ,your old pet tastes like chicken


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2009)

How are you dealing with those lumps Gordo....? They going down nice?


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 26, 2009)

thats sexy... the KE, not your spiderman undies....

and all the food looksscrumptious.. except fo the ghey salad.

lol


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2009)

I make the KE sexier ! and they are not spider man boxers..... they are Aussiebum.... naturally lol


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> How are you dealing with those lumps Gordo....? They going down nice?





TWENTY B said:


> thats sexy... the KE, not your spiderman undies....
> 
> and all the food looksscrumptious.. except fo the ghey salad.
> 
> lol



Hey hey hey hey hey hey hey heeeeeeeeeey!

Jeeeeeze! What is this? Pick on someone who dared to be different day? Someone who tried something new? Someone who decided to experiment with fruits and salad vergetables and vinigarettes? Where would we be if no one tried anything that hadn't been done before? We certaintly wouldn't have all of lifes great gifts like hairless cats, holden camiras, ABBA and lesbians. 

What happened to a fair go? I thought this was a free country!


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 26, 2009)

You do realise this is APS, normal rules don't apply here


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> You do realise this is APS, normal rules don't apply here



Normal rules........?? Normal PEOPLE don't apply here lol


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 26, 2009)

you should have left the citris and naana out, andgonefor some Tzitsiki.
the garlic yogurt stuff
thats an awsom salad.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Normal rules........?? Normal PEOPLE don't apply here lol



Speak for yorself jay!Don't lump me in with your lot!



TWENTY B said:


> you should have left the citris and naana out, andgonefor some Tzitsiki.
> the garlic yogurt stuff
> thats an awsom salad.



Look i was hungry and all that was available was an orane, banana, some grass, tomatoes and cucumbers. So i thought why not? And i wanted to share it with the peopl who i thought were my friends and who i thought would appreciate it. Well i guess i was wrong wasn't i? 

You can atleast be glad that i tried it for you and you don't have to make the mistake for yourself.


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 26, 2009)

Gordo, i've done salad like that many times, but to stay manly in the eyes of your peers you don't tell everyone...


Shhhh, don't tell


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Speak for yorself jay!Don't lump me in with your lot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My ''lot'' ?!?!?! 

And as for you thinking of us as friends...... its all very flattering and all, but seriously...... me? friends with you? BAH !


----------



## potato matter (Nov 26, 2009)

slimebo said:


> not a patch on my tasty guinea pig,chips and veges


 
And this is why i'm a vegetarian, lol.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

OK thanks for the tip, Your secret is safe with me.


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 26, 2009)

vege_head said:


> And this is why i'm a vegetarian, lol.


 no one's perfect.

personaly i'd be hookin into that little bugger like there's no tomorrow.
4 little drumsticks, that makes it 2 x better than quail


----------



## potato matter (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey! I breed Quail!!! LOL


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> My ''lot'' ?!?!?!
> 
> And as for you thinking of us as friends...... its all very flattering and all, but seriously...... me? friends with you? BAH !



Yeah that's right your 'LOT' You bunch of coffee swindling, battery changing, night clubbing salad haters!

What ever i roll with people who are way more hip and cool than you.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

vege_head said:


> Hey! I breed Quail!!! LOL



Num num num num! Do you eat them?


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Yeah that's right your 'LOT' You bunch of coffee swindling, battery changing, night clubbing salad haters!
> 
> What ever i roll with people who are way more hip and cool than you.



I hate coffee...... never even drank a full cup. battery changing? hehehehe...... night clubbing? tick! salad haters? i like salad, but not the citrus, nana, vinegarette **** that u make!


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> I hate coffee...... never even drank a full cup. battery changing? hehehehe...... night clubbing? tick! salad haters? *i like salad, but not the citrus, nana, vinegarette **** that u make!*



That really hurt Jay. Way to go taking a joke too far!


----------



## potato matter (Nov 26, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Num num num num! Do you eat them?


 
I'm a vegetarian.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

vege_head said:


> I'm a vegetarian.



Ah righto i guess that explains the name lol.


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 26, 2009)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## potato matter (Nov 26, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> Can't we all just get along?


 
Agreed.


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> Can't we all just get along?




Good idea Muddy......... lets all make love !:lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> Can't we all just get along?



Where's the fun in that?


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Good idea Muddy......... lets all make love !:lol:



BowChicaWowWow! There it is! :lol:


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2009)

Now can you see the fun in it?


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

Hehehe How very resourceful of you Jay!


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh you are a cheeky bitch Gordo ! lol.......if only they knew hahahaa


----------



## potato matter (Nov 26, 2009)

Well then..um...lol This convo has gone from licit to kinky quite quickly, lol.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 26, 2009)

vege_head said:


> Well then..um...lol This convo has gone from licit to kinky quite quickly, lol.



Rather wuerky isn't it?

damn that edit button.


----------



## potato matter (Nov 26, 2009)

lol, Q and W are next to each other!!!


----------



## billiemay (Nov 27, 2009)

haha. I think there's been some terrible mix up. this is the names & faces thread not the salad-eating free-love preaching hippies one.


----------



## Lplater (Nov 27, 2009)

WOW billiemay i love eating salads , please dont pick on us hippies.Were did you say u worked? (i love your status comment)


----------



## ravan (Nov 27, 2009)

too much talking, not enough pictures! 
so here is my giant face...


----------



## Harmony67 (Nov 27, 2009)

Me and my baby burmese python Kyi Win Naing.


----------



## percey39 (Nov 27, 2009)

love the burm harmony67 looks awesome


----------



## Harmony67 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 27, 2009)

:O

!! :O

WoW!

*drools over the burm*


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 27, 2009)

Tinky said:


>


 No offence mate, but that Mo is looking pretty pathetic


----------



## potato matter (Nov 27, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> No offence mate, but that Mo is looking pretty pathetic


 
Don't rip the guys mo!!! lol:lol:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 27, 2009)

vege_head said:


> Don't rip the guys mo!!! lol:lol:


 Looks like someone already ripped it OFF :lol:


----------



## webcol (Nov 27, 2009)

There's not many photos going on, so i thought i would bump it with one. Check at my cool outfit!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks like so much fun Webcol!! Thats what I get to do for my 18th birthday 
More photos people!!
In the photo I'm the one without the fur...


----------



## miley_take (Nov 27, 2009)

Me...this is how I usually look :lol: and you can see how most mistake me for 13 :?


----------



## webcol (Nov 27, 2009)

Me a few years ago, at my being silly at my friends house...


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 27, 2009)

I saw that shot in your flickr profile, it's a very nice one, yeah you do look a bit young, but most women pay thousands of dollars to look younger, so consider yourself lucky. 

I had this one person assume that I was a seven year old... and another assume that I was 5:lol:


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 28, 2009)

ibcgxjxrfjx


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 28, 2009)

That was inspiring...


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 28, 2009)

lmao @ gsxr
thats not very nice, but is very funny


----------



## morgs202 (Nov 28, 2009)

And thats on a good day! You dont want to see what I look like hung over!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 29, 2009)

Lol, me looking about 12 with no makeup and a giant musk flavoured lollypop...


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 29, 2009)

I like lollipops.


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 29, 2009)

Mmm, lollipops


----------



## Lssah (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry jay84, we have seen more than enuff of you. U are starting to ruin the intent of this thread. 

post a new "YOUR PICs" thread if u have to.

the ORIGINAL author of this thread had the right idea, and intent - it was a "get to you" forum......for everyone to show if they wanted.
lets keep it at that


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 1, 2009)

Lssah said:


> Sorry jay84, we have seen more than enuff of you. U are starting to ruin the intent of this thread.



But he includes pictures of his friends? Have you seen his female friends?!:lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay dont stop posting!..post all you like, and especially dont stop posting pictures of your female friends!!


----------



## slim6y (Dec 1, 2009)

I've never seen one picture of Jay yet - has he actually posted a picture of himself?


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 1, 2009)

wow. that burmese is beautiful!

O_O *want*


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 1, 2009)

slim6y said:


> I've never seen one picture of Jay yet - has he actually posted a picture of himself?



that one of him bending oh so subtly over a popped bonnet wasnt him???


----------



## slim6y (Dec 1, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> that one of him bending oh so subtly over a popped bonnet wasnt him???



Don't know - I probably wouldn't see that - He puts loads of photos up, but he's not in any of them, that I can see....


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 1, 2009)

here is a photo I took a few minutes ago on my IPHONEEEEE :lol:

I'm a bit bored atm...

Oh and a baby lacie


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Dec 1, 2009)

eee that baby lacie is adorable! Is it yours?


----------



## azn4114 (Dec 1, 2009)

love the baby lacie


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 1, 2009)

It's from work  although I wish it were myne. It's incredibly fiesty too hehehe but oh so adorable!


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Dec 1, 2009)

It looks very very young. I love it when they puff their little throats


----------



## slim6y (Dec 1, 2009)

Bearded_Lady said:


> It looks very very young. I love it when they puff their little throats



That lacie is doing that too...


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Dec 1, 2009)

herpsrule said:


> here is a photo I took a few minutes ago on my IPHONEEEEE :lol:
> 
> I'm a bit bored atm...
> 
> Oh and a baby lacie


 

that lacie is awsome lol so cute.


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Dec 1, 2009)

i think i have posted this before but i love it so up it goes


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 1, 2009)

Lssah said:


> Sorry jay84, we have seen more than enuff of you. U are starting to ruin the intent of this thread.
> 
> post a new "YOUR PICs" thread if u have to.
> 
> ...




lol...... what? Are you being serious? OK, ok....... i have had alot of fun on this thread, as have many other members, and from the subsequent messages after your post it seems you are in the minority, sorry. 

So what is each individual persons quota? 

This thread was started as a bit of fun, and it has served its purpose well. 

I will continue to post in here, as i hope everyone will.


Please let me know who crowned you forum king


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 1, 2009)

Nothing wrong with posting lots of pics, theres plently of room for everyone on this forum. 


Me playing with the class snails!


----------



## imalizard (Dec 1, 2009)

New picture of me... new top that makes me look large haha


----------



## potato matter (Dec 1, 2009)

Lssah said:


> Sorry jay84, we have seen more than enuff of you. U are starting to ruin the intent of this thread.
> 
> post a new "YOUR PICs" thread if u have to.
> 
> ...


 
You have to be joking!!!


----------



## timpye1 (Dec 1, 2009)

me and bec my gf


----------



## Harmony67 (Dec 2, 2009)

My sweet b/f and our other burm:


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 2, 2009)

Jay i recon Lssssssah it right. We've seen enough of you, plus i can't look at you the same way again after that pic of you prtetending to be a mechanic. 

That and i think you're turning all the young impressionable ones gay.


----------



## Weezer (Dec 2, 2009)

I want more Jay photos.

Don't tell my wife.

Here is me.

I look awesome.


----------



## Weezer (Dec 2, 2009)

emxlfamilyof4 said:


> i think i have posted this before but i love it so up it goes



Greg Inglis has a snake ?


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 2, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Jay i recon Lssssssah it right. We've seen enough of you, plus i can't look at you the same way again after that pic of you prtetending to be a mechanic.
> 
> That and i think you're turning all the young impressionable ones gay.




Gordo....... do you class yourself as one of the young ones? After all, you are my junior!



Weezer said:


> I want more Jay photos.
> 
> Don't tell my wife.
> 
> ...



Aww thanks Weezer, for a few seconds there Lssah scared me into remission ! But not, the camera is back in hand waiting for the next big APS snapshot!!!

Thanks to all the support on here im still smiling! Hahahaha


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Greg Inglis has a snake ?

WHAT THE lol


----------



## Snakelove (Dec 2, 2009)

emxlfamilyof4 said:


> Greg Inglis has a snake ?
> 
> WHAT THE lol


I think he's trying to say that you look like him? lol


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Dec 2, 2009)

You do remind me of him ;P


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Dec 2, 2009)

lol well in that case greg has 10 snakes lots of eggs and new snakes coming lol

check out the very 1st post and tell me i still look like him lol


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 2, 2009)

Look Jay im a mechanic too  heres me and my brother-in-law 'checking' the exhaust on my sisters car....


----------



## Walker (Dec 2, 2009)

Heres me and my lil bro in the botom left,my hairs nice and puffy after a good ride he he he.


----------



## Walker (Dec 2, 2009)

Hmmm i seem to have clicked on the image twice my bad..........BUGGER.


----------



## Weezer (Dec 2, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Look Jay im a mechanic too  heres me and my brother-in-law 'checking' the exhaust on my sisters car....



Ummm, yeah...sure he's your brother ...

I thought the term was _"uncle"_


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 2, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Look Jay im a mechanic too  heres me and my brother-in-law 'checking' the exhaust on my sisters car....




Hahahahahaha.......... OMG Matty, i love you for that!!!


----------



## Weezer (Dec 2, 2009)

Snakelove said:


> I think he's trying to say that you look like him? lol



He TOTALLY looks like him in the picture !!!

Except the girl doesnt have a black eye


:shock:


----------



## Walker (Dec 2, 2009)

Hmmm the image seems to have disapeared oh well you cant winem all.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 2, 2009)

Weezer said:


> He TOTALLY looks like him in the picture !!!
> 
> Except the girl doesnt have a black eye
> 
> ...


 
PMSL you cruel cruel person,lol


----------



## morgs202 (Dec 2, 2009)

Weezer said:


> He TOTALLY looks like him in the picture !!!
> 
> Except the girl doesnt have a black eye
> 
> ...


 
oh SNAP!!!


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 2, 2009)

another of me lol dolled up cause I can  And one of my 2 bredli, 'Beaker'


----------



## the-lizard-king (Dec 5, 2009)

hello there miss lady 

due to recent schoolification i will commence posthing heaps and heaps in the next few days 
look forward to my shenainagans


----------



## the-lizard-king (Dec 5, 2009)

hmm not such a good choice now 

and the cut between my eyes was from a brawl in a night club in surfers .... $12 bail later and im home


----------



## brigo (Dec 5, 2009)

LOL looks like you got puumped buddy


----------



## the-lizard-king (Dec 5, 2009)

i got hit once 

before i could hit him the riot squad jumped on me and handcuffed me


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 5, 2009)

herpsrule said:


> here is a photo I took a few minutes ago on my IPHONEEEEE :lol:
> 
> I'm a bit bored atm...
> 
> Oh and a baby lacie



oh my gosh that is so cute. i want a lacie!!! do you breed them?


----------



## fritzi2009 (Dec 5, 2009)

i feel like contributing 



Here's me and my sister on a bus during our schoolies like last week or the week before. cant even remember.


----------



## ihavebeardy (Dec 5, 2009)

i dont like to boast......


----------



## reptilefan95 (Dec 5, 2009)

fritzi you look hammered! up the SCHOOLIES


----------



## fritzi2009 (Dec 5, 2009)

HAHA oi funny thing is i hardly drank that night!!
and i have a nice orange tongue


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 5, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> oh my gosh that is so cute. i want a lacie!!! do you breed them?



hehe no I don't breed them, I don't even own one, although I am thinking about it, it's mainly a room issue for me haha having too many animals...:shock: (but wanting/getting more anyway, as it goes haha)

That lacie is from work 


Nat


----------



## the-lizard-king (Dec 7, 2009)

so they surface 
epic lurk 





and again 





sotaly tober





i fell down a hole 





dont mind me and my tan


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 7, 2009)

herpsrule said:


> hehe no I don't breed them, I don't even own one, although I am thinking about it, it's mainly a room issue for me haha having too many animals...:shock: (but wanting/getting more anyway, as it goes haha)
> 
> That lacie is from work
> 
> ...



where about do you work?

im keen to get one asap. much rather a lace monitor roaming around the house than a cat, which my partner wants. i think i can sway him into loving a lacie more, he already said i can have one XD 

and besides. if i buy one before he buys a kitty, somehow i dont think he'll buy a kitty in fear for its life XD


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Pic heavy*

Some new pictures of my latest model shoot. I was hoping there were some good ones of my snake and myself, but he didnt give me any that were appropriate for here


----------



## Ozzie Python (Dec 7, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> Some new pictures of my latest model shoot. I was hoping there were some good ones of my snake and myself, but he didnt give me any that were appropriate for here


 
some cool shots, love the chest tats, trying to convince my wife she needs one. 

no inappropriate snake pics, thats a pitty.


----------



## TWENTY B (Dec 7, 2009)

absinthe, love the corset & thigh high boots.


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks twenty b  i like them quite alot myself XD


----------



## Kurama (Dec 7, 2009)

absinthe you a homunculi?


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 7, 2009)

haaahahah i so am 

<333333333333 FMA


----------



## tooninoz (Dec 7, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> thanks twenty b  i like them quite alot myself XD



Wow...some nice pics for sure. You are pretty good looking.
I'll add to the ones Ive already put up of me.. These are the originals;











I'm trimming down at the moment, doing a diet and stuff. You can see the benefits already.






The trick? No trick, just cut down on the pies.... This is outside my Spanish hacienda;






Please, no PMs.


----------



## TWENTY B (Dec 8, 2009)

Toon,didn't you get pissed off when they miss spelt the tattoo on your stomach, 
should havebeen an "M"
not "n"
lol

go the devils


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks toon!

am i missing something but o.o

i remember you looking alot difference :shock:

*confuzzled* lol


----------



## Tinky (Dec 8, 2009)

Ab's

The black & White is very Kate Von d


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 8, 2009)

Tinky said:


> Ab's
> 
> The black & White is very Kate Von d



haha, thats the second time someone has made a reference to kat von d about me XD

i dont see a resemblance, but people tell me shes hot, so yay? haha ^_^


----------



## Tinky (Dec 8, 2009)

*Clone, Twin, secret second identity, Fembot*





Has anyone seen Kate and Ab's in the same room. . .


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 8, 2009)

Tink! dont let my secret out :O

damnit now im screwed.... >_>"


----------



## tooninoz (Dec 8, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> thanks toon!
> 
> am i missing something but o.o
> 
> ...


Must've been the light or something  My weight fluctuates.... haha
Oh, foam is on the fr verandah - had to drop and run as I have a delivery arriving soon.

Cheers TwentyB....I had another look and they spelt it correctly  The way we're going, we'll be seeing you again soon too.....


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 8, 2009)

:shock: hahah so it is.

thanks for that!

im all excited to start creating all these ideas i have!

i just need the render and whot not >_>" which i have to wait until payday for.. bahhh XD


----------



## the-lizard-king (Dec 8, 2009)

i look real classy with a tash i think i might grow one


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 8, 2009)

took this today... OMG I AM BORED
can somebody suggest something to do besides internet and/or TV lol can you believe, I'M WATCHING OPRAH :lol: :lol: :shock:


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 8, 2009)

if you live on the gold coast go fishing! or swimming, or sit on the beach with a book orrr... bake a cake or cookies or muffins... Man I wish I had spare time


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 8, 2009)

herpsrule said:


> took this today... OMG I AM BORED
> can somebody suggest something to do besides internet and/or TV lol can you believe, I'M WATCHING OPRAH :lol: :lol: :shock:



Argue with someone on the internet.


----------



## Claire (Dec 8, 2009)

mmmk this is my first attept at uploading photos... so if it goes horribly wrong... well just bare with me :?

<a href="http://s142.photobucket.com/albums/...rrent=6128_1193404719390_1356589454_30570.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r114/possum_kiks_***/6128_1193404719390_1356589454_30570.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

if this works.... thats me on the far right with 2 of my best mates 

<a href="http://s142.photobucket.com/albums/...rrent=3235_1162295935994_1185705401_30461.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r114/possum_kiks_***/3235_1162295935994_1185705401_30461.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

and if that worked... thats me doing what i love the most


----------



## Claire (Dec 8, 2009)

hmm. how bout this?? how do i make it smaller though??? :?:shock:


----------



## Claire (Dec 8, 2009)

frick.


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 8, 2009)

Going well Claire :lol:


----------



## Claire (Dec 8, 2009)

Pretty pretty please work???


----------



## Claire (Dec 8, 2009)

<insert massive expletives here>


----------



## Claire (Dec 8, 2009)

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r114/possum_kiks_***/6128_1193404719390_1356589454_30570.jpg


:|


----------



## Claire (Dec 8, 2009)

calling all nerds...

why is it saying that the pic has been moved or deleted when it hasnt???

thanks in advance...

*wanders off to bash head against wall*


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 8, 2009)

dunno...


----------



## Claire (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## waruikazi (Dec 8, 2009)

The problem is that in the url there is a word that the auto censor doesn't like and changes to *** like in flip (f l i p) you need to change either the name of the picture or the folder that it is in on your photobucket account.


----------



## Claire (Dec 8, 2009)

i give up :evil::cry::evil:

*sad walk away*


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 8, 2009)

ooh I see it. aww that's gotta suck lol


----------



## Claire (Dec 8, 2009)

hmm well my brain just melted soo im gonna give up...

youll just have to imagine what i look like - if you could all imagine me looking like mila jovovich in the 5th element... thatd be seuper :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 8, 2009)

Claire said:


> hmm well my brain just melted soo im gonna give up...
> 
> youll just have to imagine what i look like - if you could all imagine me looking like mila jovovich in the 5th element... thatd be seuper :lol:



Done!

Wow ur hot!


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 8, 2009)

claire is this you ??
If so you need to take the word a s s out of the title of the images as the swear filter is altering the text and when you try to link it , and it will not work .


----------



## Claire (Dec 8, 2009)

oooooooooh  thanks a bunch

yup thats me on the right

appreciated!!


----------



## tooninoz (Dec 8, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> :shock: hahah so it is.
> thanks for that!



Can't believe you didn't recognise me? Here's an article the Shields Gazette did on me last month;

Superfan Keith's not so Beefy any more - Shields Gazette

The photo in this link is a bit suss, as it appears I have a ladygarden, but?

Beefy's so much leaner thanks to diet - Hartlepool Mail

I'll be down to 75kg in no time...


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 8, 2009)

At the coast for my friends 21st celebration






Rather over exposed though ^_^


----------



## billiemay (Dec 8, 2009)

i's pretty


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL!

I can't imagine trying to get that stuff off! Glitter is a major pain


----------



## the-lizard-king (Dec 9, 2009)

are you sure your not
did you type your age wrong 12 or 21?


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Dec 10, 2009)

BUMP


Whats wrong Jay Camera broken :lol::lol:


----------



## azn4114 (Dec 11, 2009)

the-lizard-king said:


> are you sure your not
> did you type your age wrong 12 or 21?


 shes 21 mate


----------



## Tinky (Dec 11, 2009)

Some of the ladies posting on here could be any age. TM and Rainbow Serpent could be anything from ten to anything.

Then there are the Absinthe & Co who vamp up and could be anything this side of an undead 400 years.

Best stick to the policy and not mention a womans age, and or if they tell you an age, looked shocked and say; "No you could not possiably be that old", even if thy look 40 and say that they are 22 and a few months.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 11, 2009)

Tinky said:


> Some of the ladies posting on here could be any age. TM and Rainbow Serpent could be anything from ten to anything.
> 
> Then there are the Absinthe & Co who vamp up and could be anything this side of an undead 400 years.
> 
> Best stick to the policy and not mention a womans age, and or if they tell you an age, looked shocked and say; "No you could not possiably be that old", even if thy look 40 and say that they are 22 and a few months.



No no the golden rule is 21. Alway guess 21.


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 11, 2009)

Tinky said:


> Then there are the Absinthe & Co who vamp up and could be anything this side of an undead 400 years..



:lol: i love you tink, but shh, dont give anyone ideas about my real age


----------



## Jasspa (Dec 11, 2009)

> Best stick to the policy and not mention a womans age, and or if they tell you an age, looked shocked and say; "No you could not possiably be that old", even if thy look 40 and say that they are 22 and a few months.



Or they are 22 with 18 years experience...


----------



## JupiterCreek (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok Absynthe... fess up... was any part of Van Helsing based on you? ;-)


----------



## TWENTY B (Dec 12, 2009)

Claire said:


> if you could all imagine me looking like mila jovovich in the 5th element... thatd be seuper :lol:


 
Yummm. 


as for pics..

go down to where you reply..click "go advanced"
when the next page opens go down to "manage attachments" click that
a small mindow should open, 
upload pics from your computer from there.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 14, 2009)

This was a party from the weekend. It was possibly the gheyist party i ever went to.


----------



## AM Pythons (Dec 14, 2009)

hi all


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 14, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> This was a party from the weekend. It was possibly the gheyist party i ever went to.



you can tell  wonder what was offscreen.....


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 18, 2009)

The most important day of the year has arrived! The university Rats Christmas carolling for the starlight foundation! 

We'll be travelling around Darwin singing and drinking to raise money for sick kids. So here's the obligatory pic, i'm on the right and didn't give my real name cause in our club if you get someone elses name in the paper they owe a carton of beer to the club lol.







Rats sing up storm for charity | Northern Territory News | Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia | ntnews.com.au


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 21, 2009)

Jay?! Jay?! Where are you Jay?

Here's a few pictures of me fromthe afore mentioned charity night. I should have a few more pictures to put up once i locate my camera... It really was a messy night.
















Turns out we raised a little over $5k for the starlight foundation.


----------



## dmx69errulz (Dec 21, 2009)

this is me the guy in the pics lol


----------



## nazza (Dec 21, 2009)

Thats me


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 24, 2009)

Let's keep this thread alive people....


----------



## Sterlo (Dec 24, 2009)

*This is me *

this is me on my recent trip in japan


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 24, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Let's keep this thread alive people....



I gotta tell you sweetie i'm pretty upset with Jay right now. He promised me he would get some pics up fromthe weekend... and has he? I think not!


----------



## Noongato (Dec 24, 2009)

This is about as normal looking as ive ever been.
Me and the booger:

View attachment 111432


----------



## MUD_666 (Dec 24, 2009)

i gotta get some pics  i just realize i dont have one of me  hehehehehe

dam


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 24, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> I gotta tell you sweetie i'm pretty upset with Jay right now. He promised me he would get some pics up fromthe weekend... and has he? I think not!


  Shame on Jay!!!


----------



## Tinky (Dec 24, 2009)

*Mrs Tinky*



 


I am going to be in so much trouble for posting this.

Presenting the woman who posesses my heart,

Mrs Tinky !!!


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 24, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> I gotta tell you sweetie i'm pretty upset with Jay right now. He promised me he would get some pics up fromthe weekend... and has he? I think not!


 

Sorry gorgeous....... i was so drunk my camera didnt make much of an appearance! I did take a couple of pics though, ill upload some tonight for you lol

Im going herping tomoro so will take some better ones on the weekend!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 24, 2009)

Shame on Jaaaaaay ^_^


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 24, 2009)

OK Gordo and RS, this was from my work Christmas party last friday ! This was before i drank the bar dry of the FREE champagne ! Was very messy hahaha


----------



## JupiterCreek (Dec 24, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Let's keep this thread alive people....


 
You're just riding the buzz 'cos of your birthday yesterday Jordo... and it's Christmas... so it's an acceptable buzz. ;-)


----------



## ravan (Dec 25, 2009)

me awhile ago....
i miss my pretty hair colours... .


----------



## Puddlefish (Dec 26, 2009)

meep meep


----------



## AMY22 (Dec 26, 2009)

How do I attach photos the way everyone else has without the thumbnail thing?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 26, 2009)

Jay needs to shave!! :?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 26, 2009)

AMY22 said:


> How do I attach photos the way everyone else has without the thumbnail thing?


 tinypic.com 
Make sure you select a size, for my photos I use the "Message Board" size.


----------



## AMY22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Why thankyou so very very much


----------



## AMY22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I am a little bit insecure of myself I have to be honest, I have a bit of a love/hate relationship with sharing photos. But I love seeing others, it’s great to know the face of who you are talking to. 
I think I always get this image in my head of what someone looks like and then when I actually see them they look absolutely nothing like what I expected! haha


----------



## Sel (Dec 26, 2009)

Amy, you look like Kate Winslet


----------



## AMY22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I LOVE Kate!!! And it’s so funny that you should say that coz I have had this argument with someone who said she thought I looked like Madonna (yeah I don’t know what she’s talking about either) so I said as a joke that I looked like Kate Winslet (because who is more amazingly beautiful than Kate?) and the argument began. Ever since then so many people have suddenly started telling me I actually look like her! I’m gonna be telling my friend about this straight away!


----------



## Sel (Dec 26, 2009)

Haha

Yeah, you do especially in that last pic.

Edit- You took the last pic away!! lol


----------



## AMY22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I accidentally made it too big! I’ll smallify it and put it back up...


----------



## AMY22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Okay it’s taken me over an hour, but I finally reloaded the last picture after my epic fail the first time
Edit- I did it again! I was so sure I made it smaller this time!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 26, 2009)

Don't mean to sound ditsy but I have no idea who Kate Winslet is :lol: 

I've always been referred to as the devil herself, no idea why


----------



## AMY22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah I can’t quite put my finger on why people would call you that...
Haha Kate Winslet is the lady from Titanic, and she was in Quills with the orgasmic Joaquin Phoenix, and a million other movies that I can’t remember the names of. I WISH I looked like her!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 26, 2009)

Huh, never heard of her  I've heard of Titanic though, I heard it's quite soppy and sappy


----------



## AMY22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow I can’t believe you’ve never heard of her, here’s a picture of her. 
http://allhairstyleshaircuts.com/images/Kate_Winslet_523174.jpg
I love her! If I was a man...
*ahem* aaaanyway, I am making ONE more attempt at trying to reload the last picture, and then I give up-


----------



## AMY22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I did it!!!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 26, 2009)

Haha never, but looking at the photos you do look ALOT like her


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 26, 2009)

AMY22 said:


> Wow I can’t believe you’ve never heard of her, here’s a picture of her.
> http://allhairstyleshaircuts.com/images/Kate_Winslet_523174.jpg
> I love her! If I was a man...
> *ahem* aaaanyway, I am making ONE more attempt at trying to reload the last picture, and then I give up-



Look Amy i don't mean to sound rude and if this question is crossing a line then just say juniper berry and i wont ask anymore questions. In your photos... well... Do you actually have legs or not?


----------



## AMY22 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 26, 2009)

-Peter said:


> This is me, people always say I remind them of someone.
> Good looking or what!



No it aint


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 26, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> damn there are alot of hot APS girls :twisted:
> 
> my ugly mug is in my avatar.



so is my ugly snake


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 27, 2009)

Keep it going.... ^_^


----------



## AMY22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah I’ve been doing too much procrastinating on here, let’s see more photos!


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 28, 2009)

Me on Christmas night after many many drinks



http://g.imageshack.us/img137/dsc0627.jpg/1/


----------



## AMY22 (Dec 28, 2009)

You should be a supermodel


----------



## diamondbling (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## diamondbling (Dec 28, 2009)

diamondbling said:


> View attachment 111680


 freakin hot day


----------



## ilovejordan (Dec 28, 2009)

Jason.R said:


> me in NZ last year


JASON! Ive found you haha


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 30, 2009)

One from my 21st party... my nan telling me to smile at the camera...


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Me on Christmas night after many many drinks
> 
> 
> 
> http://g.imageshack.us/img137/dsc0627.jpg/1/



Oooh Matty you little hottie!

Here is a pic from my herping trip at xmas






And one from my work xmas party !


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 1, 2010)

New Years!!!


----------



## Weezer (Jan 1, 2010)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Jay needs to shave!! :?



No he doesn't !!!

That is "the look"...

see:












hmmm common theme, anyone ?


----------



## azn4114 (Jan 2, 2010)

wheres the new year pics????heres me and my sister...


----------



## azn4114 (Jan 2, 2010)

me and others,obviously me on the right...


----------



## bfg23 (Jan 2, 2010)

word up homeboys.


----------



## Weezer (Jan 2, 2010)

diamondbling said:


> View attachment 111680



Woah looks like you went with the blue pill there, Neo


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Jan 2, 2010)

Weezer said:


> Woah looks like you went with the blue pill there, Neo



awww beat me to it...was gonna ask how much clothes cost in the matrix....


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Jan 2, 2010)

lol sup dogg


----------



## MrHappy (Jan 3, 2010)

AMY22 said:


>


 
How do we know they're your legs?


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, they're my legs alright, they're my legs indeed...

*goes to find picture*

I don't seem to have many pictures of me and my legs...

There has to be at least one...

Okay I'll have to get back to you on that one...


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 3, 2010)

Me! Now with legs! Avaliable for a limited time only while stocks last. Postage and handling not included.

This status was brought to you today by the letter H, and by the number 6...


----------



## timpye1 (Jan 11, 2010)

this is me


----------



## Poggle (Jan 11, 2010)

ok so here is a lil trippy pic of me... was out fishing/ camping and had a lil bit to drink... explains the look on my face.


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 11, 2010)

i know im only young but why not 





bigger version


----------



## the-lizard-king (Jan 11, 2010)

friends formal 




new years apparently 





its the accent


----------



## firedream (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## ravan (Jan 11, 2010)

the-lizard-king said:


> friends formal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you pimp, you 

and firedream, nice ink


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol Tom, maybe they secretly like the bull ring?


----------



## JrFear (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok myself in-front of the ballerina and my awesome friends on a normal nite out!


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's one from a night out with the boys a few weeks back.


----------



## the-lizard-king (Jan 12, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> Lol Tom, maybe they secretly like the bull ring?


its no secret


----------



## craigmckell (Jan 13, 2010)

This is me


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

This was the only pic I could find where I wasn't sticking my finger up 
I didn't need to for that one my cousin had it under control lol!


----------



## naledge (Jan 14, 2010)

KRONYK94 said:


> i know im only young but why not
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You look scarily like a guy I know.


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 14, 2010)

lol kool maby i got a lost twin somewhere.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 18, 2010)

this is me


----------



## unique (Jan 18, 2010)

Amy22 - be honest ,did you loss them from frost bite from floating on the big door? :lol: 
too many people on here photo shopping pics of there animals and legs!

Cheers.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 18, 2010)

unique said:


> Amy22 - be honest ,did you loss them from frost bite from floating on the big door? :lol:
> too many people on here photo shopping pics of there animals and legs!
> 
> Cheers.


 
Okay it’s true, I just didn’t want to look selfish because I had the door all to myself and Jack was left to freeze to death...


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 18, 2010)

You remind me of those twin wraiths from the Matrix Reloaded.  



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Haha yes that was me I just had cleaner clothes then and my winter tan!


----------



## Shari (Jan 21, 2010)

this is me now...



 

And this me when i was anout 10-11


----------



## SLACkra (Jan 21, 2010)

I thought I might as well join in.




Kinda a crappy image of myself as I had just woken up 15 minutes earlier. In terms of waking up, looking out the window to see an echidna sitting in the middle of your hot tub is far superior to a cup of coffee lol!


----------



## ccoastsnakehaven (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## AMY22 (Jan 21, 2010)

$NaKe PiMp said:


>


 
Is that a water or an olive? I wish I had another snake, but then I also wish I had another aquarium, a cat, a greyhound, a rat and a duck...


Shari said:


> And this me when i was anout 10-11


You’re such a poser! haha



ccoastsnakehaven said:


>


That’s how big my Monty boo was when I bought him. Meeemorieees...


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 21, 2010)

SLACkra said:


> I thought I might as well join in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ooooooh!!! I saw one yesterday!!! I love them, could there be any critter on the planet that is more awesome than an echidna?


----------



## Shari (Jan 21, 2010)

haha tthanks ams but its what alot of girls my age to get a good pic =)


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 21, 2010)

Who wants to see me break the law?


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 21, 2010)

Shari said:


> haha tthanks ams but its what alot of girls my age to get a good pic =)


 
Ha most of my photos involve me doing SOMETHING or require a great deal of editing, because quite frankly, I am just not that photogenic. That sucks because I love taking photos of everyone and everything!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

:shock: Dan you are bad to the bone!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 21, 2010)

What can I say? I am pretty hard core...


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

I just cant believe you changed from a blue singlet to a white one! you should be arrested!!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 21, 2010)

Was thrown in jail not long after the last pic was taken, 24 hours later I was back in the bush wrangling various wild snakes to many authorities disgust, should have killed them, that would have been ok!


----------



## rebeccalg (Jan 21, 2010)

last weeks lighting experiment....


----------



## JupiterCreek (Jan 21, 2010)

rebeccalg said:


> last weeks lighting experiment....


 
A total success! ;-)


----------



## rebeccalg (Jan 21, 2010)

lol, thanks


----------



## Shari (Jan 21, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Was thrown in jail not long after the last pic was taken, 24 hours later I was back in the bush wrangling various wild snakes to many authorities disgust, should have killed them, that would have been ok!


 
thats against the law? huh a never knew better tell the dudes not to do that no more....


----------



## ViridisVixen (Jan 22, 2010)

Lets face it, photo's suck. I try to avoid the lens of the camera myself, as I always seem to look like a mongoloid. Many people are born to captured on film, many aren't. Tis the way of life!!!.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

ViridisVixen said:


> Lets face it, photo's suck. I try to avoid the lens of the camera myself, as I always seem to look like a mongoloid. Many people are born to captured on film, many aren't. Tis the way of life!!!.


 
I feel exactally the same


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

ViridisVixen said:


> Lets face it, photo's suck. I try to avoid the lens of the camera myself, as I always seem to look like a mongoloid. Many people are born to captured on film, many aren't. Tis the way of life!!!.


 
Like I said before I’m not very photogenic either, but the way of editing will solve lifes problems!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 22, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Is that a water or an olive? I wish I had another snake, but then I also wish I had another aquarium, a cat, a greyhound, a rat and a duck...
> 
> You’re such a poser! haha
> 
> ...




yea thats an olive at only 2.5 years old but already 12kg


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 22, 2010)

Im not a big photo fan either, so most photos are taken secretly before I can react. I much prefer to be on the other side of the lens!

Moi.


----------



## miley_take (Jan 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Im not a big photo fan either, so most photos are taken secretly before I can react. I much prefer to be on the other side of the lens!



Bring it... :lol: just wait peoples, there'll be a few photos of matt soon enough hahahaha...


----------



## Shari (Jan 22, 2010)

i hate other peoples taking pics of me but i dont mind me taking pics of me....unferstand?


----------



## miley_take (Jan 22, 2010)

Shari said:


> i hate other peoples taking pics of me but i dont mind me taking pics of me....unferstand?




completely... So far, there's only one photo I've found that someone else has taken of me that I love... otherwise I prefer taking my own photos


----------



## JupiterCreek (Jan 22, 2010)

ViridisVixen said:


> Lets face it, photo's suck. I try to avoid the lens of the camera myself, as I always seem to look like a mongoloid. Many people are born to captured on film, many aren't. Tis the way of life!!!.


 
I respectfully disagree with your self deprecation.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

Shari said:


> i hate other peoples taking pics of me but i dont mind me taking pics of me....unferstand?


 
Especially when someone takes a picture of you, and you take one look at it, think you look like a complete freak and condemn the photo to burn in hell, never to be viewed by the eyes of mortals who walk this earth, but they tell you it’s a really great picture and you look nice. And then you think ‘if THAT is a nice photo of me then I must truly be a hideous person, and then you can’t look at yourself in the mirror because all you do is analyse your appearance until you drive yourself insane with criticism.
I hate that...


----------



## rmcneill (Jan 22, 2010)

*Hi*

Hey All.
I havent posted for ages, but thought i would add a couple of pics. Apologies in advance beucase i think they are going to be massive, sorry.
also, i think this was a great idea!!!!
Cheers


----------



## rmcneill (Jan 22, 2010)

0hh good thumbnails, yay


----------



## rmcneill (Jan 22, 2010)

One more of me and mumma on christams day.


----------



## the-lizard-king (Jan 22, 2010)

ccoastsnakehaven said:


>



jennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnny


----------



## Lonewolf (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok, so the first pic is of me (Left) and my partner (Right). Second pic is of our 4 month old boy. And third pic is of me and my partner when i was a whale.


----------



## bulionz (Jan 22, 2010)

meeee !!!!


----------



## cuttinloose88 (Jan 23, 2010)

few recent photos for skiin..


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 23, 2010)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Rum


----------



## Sel (Jan 24, 2010)

I agree. Mmmmm 

Nice pics everyone!! 
I think we need more of Farma ..


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Jan 24, 2010)

HMMMMMMM sel i think u should put one up before requesting mor of others  lol


----------



## Sel (Jan 24, 2010)

emxlfamilyof4 said:


> HMMMMMMM sel i think u should put one up before requesting mor of others  lol



Pfft. You know what i look like, and so do alot of other people. Only for spesh people


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 24, 2010)

MzSel said:


> Pfft. You know what i look like, and so do alot of other people. Only for spesh people


 
But most ppl don't know what you look like..
and if we all thought that way, this thread would be crap.


SO PUT A PIC OF YOURSELF UP SEL............
your not above the law...


----------



## Sel (Jan 24, 2010)

TWENTY B said:


> But most ppl don't know what you look like..
> and if we all thought that way, this thread would be crap.
> 
> 
> ...



and i promise, they are not missing much!


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 24, 2010)

do the right thing sel.. put a piccy up.. 

or i can do it for you... mwwooohahaahaaa


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

checking to see if this works


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

I give up.. i cant seem to post pics in threads!!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

When you upload your pictures how do you do it? Coz I couldn’t get it to work at first either. I can give you some advice if you like.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

No Amy, don't do it. This is the same old lady who said she was better looking than you, and your going to help her out?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

I can show you the ropes Keith, tell us what your doing now which isn't working...and then I'll tell you how us 'educated' folk do it :lol:


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> No Amy, don't do it. This is the same old lady who said she was better looking than you, and your going to help her out?


 
My God you’re right! What was I thinking?!


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

talk me through it, i put them on some site and posted the url but it just isnt working


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 24, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> talk me through it, i put them on some site and posted the url but it just isnt working


 
When you go to reply to the thread scroll down to 'manage attachments' open it up and upload your pics straight from your computer to there, then when youve uploaded the pics to there click on submit reply (the one thats under the manage attachments box). That will put small thumbnails that can be enlarged in your post.
Otherwise you can upload the pics to imageshack, photobucket, etc and then paste the 'forum url' into the reply box.


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> When you go to reply to the thread scroll down to 'manage attachments' open it up and upload your pics straight from your computer to there, then when youve uploaded the pics to there click on submit reply (the one thats under the manage attachments box). That will put small thumbnails that can be enlarged in your post.
> Otherwise you can upload the pics to imageshack, photobucket, etc and then paste the 'forum url' into the reply box.


 thanks.. hopefully this works


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

nope, oh hang on yep................Niiiiiice


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

im not seeing it
oh yes it helps if I open my eyes


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 24, 2010)

Farma said:


> im not seeing it



look again


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Neither am I

Edit: Damn it I just said that because I thought you were all taking the piss... I would compliment her if I was a pensioner too


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Neither am I
> 
> Edit: Damn it I just said that because I thought you were all taking the piss... I would compliment her if I was a pensioner too



ha ha ha Dan!! Id compliment you if I were a puppy xo


----------



## Tristan (Jan 25, 2010)

some of me over xmas

an octopus i caught whilst free diving in busso 





Me with my niece Erin in Busso





Me and Erin again


----------



## reptiledude1 (Jan 26, 2010)

me just crusing around goulburn


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 26, 2010)

Sitting around today at a mates, watching the guys play pool 






Preparing my lunch


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Jan 26, 2010)

me and the mrs with the two squirts....


----------



## mike83 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thought I would put a pic up not the best pic but hey


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 27, 2010)

This has been posted in a better thread, with better pics, (http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/single-herpers-127984/page-121) But might as well throw it up here. Photo compliments of Mattsnake


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 27, 2010)

Me and my friend at the beach (we’ve known each other for 15 years)










Me in California, ‘twas a great hair day that day, I look kind of chubby, but in a cute chubby kind of way so it’s okay...




http://img242.imageshack.us/i/029vn.jpg/


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 27, 2010)

Chubby? I only see beauty there Warwick


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 27, 2010)

I see a chubber and a good hair day...


----------



## Tinky (Jan 27, 2010)

*AMY22*

Those glasses do get a good run don't they.


*Tuatara,*
It's working.
Ooohh Yea babe it's working, (spoken with an Austin Powers voice)

*TM*
You are a changeling. In every photo you look different. I doubt that I would be able to recognise you in person.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 27, 2010)

Maybe Tinky, depends on which picture I look like when you see me lol.
Depends on how much makeup I can be bothered putting on (none in the last pic) or the degree of hair styling etc


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 27, 2010)

Tinky said:


> *AMY22*
> 
> Those glasses do get a good run don't they.


 
I have really sensitive eyes so they are ALWAYS with me! Otherwise I’m staggering around blinded by the light... Plus I look better hiding behind them, how I love them so...


----------



## Poggle (Jan 27, 2010)

any one for fruit?


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 27, 2010)

I love fruit!


----------



## Poggle (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah that fruit in the middle is rare... it is called a boofmelon!


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

*Me*

Me


 

Not very photogenic.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 27, 2010)

I love how the backlighting brings out your eyes


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I love how the backlighting brings out your eyes


 
Dreamy aren't they.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 27, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I love how the backlighting brings out your eyes



And here I was thinking he was a mere shadow of his former self.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

MzSel said:


> I agree. Mmmmm
> 
> Nice pics everyone!!
> I think we need more of Farma ..


 


emxlfamilyof4 said:


> HMMMMMMM sel i think u should put one up before requesting mor of others  lol


 

Ok! I will if you go first 

P.S are you hitting on me :shock:


----------



## Sel (Jan 27, 2010)

Farma said:


> Ok! I will if you go first
> 
> P.S are you hitting on me :shock:



I dont think so? :shock:


----------



## lemon (Jan 27, 2010)

10 year old photo of me, at my happiest... all wet with an inflatable pony. I have stuck it on the Newcastle Herald article explaining how this came about.


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Where can I get a horse like that?


----------



## Tinky (Jan 27, 2010)

Lemon,

You should have taken him for a swim across the harbour yesterday. I have done the swim in the past, but have not participated for several years.


----------



## lemon (Jan 27, 2010)

CountryTriton,
I'm not sure where in Queensland you can get a horse like that...so I've given you mine.
I suspect it's not going to help with the 'Single herpers'

Tinky,
I heard the line-up for the ferries was so long, it would have been quicker on the pony


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

well heres another one then
View attachment 114396


----------



## sam.evans22 (Jan 29, 2010)

Me and my girlfriend haha


----------



## outbackstorm (Jan 29, 2010)

sam.evans22 said:


> Me and my girlfriend haha


 

Lol I love the collar you keep on her!


----------



## outbackstorm (Jan 29, 2010)

Might as well join in while I am here!

Simon


----------



## reptile32 (Jan 29, 2010)

wakeboarding australia day weekend


----------



## Darren86 (Jan 30, 2010)

G'day everyone
this is me and my girlfriend at my uncles wedding


----------



## nathancl (Jan 30, 2010)

lol jays a hoe


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 30, 2010)

nathancl said:


> lol jays a hoe


 
ummmmm........... :shock:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 30, 2010)

lol Jay, looks like you have another fan! :lol:

I'm the furry one...


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> lol Jay, looks like you have another fan! :lol:
> 
> I'm the furry one...


 

I dont know if he is a fan or a hater Jordan? :cry:


----------



## Poggle (Jan 30, 2010)

no one can be a hater of jay??


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Poggle....... i have had a few PM's from haters from this thread haha


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 30, 2010)

He's probably a fan, nobody can hate Jay!!


----------



## Khagan (Jan 30, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Thanks Poggle....... i have had a few PM's from haters from this thread haha



It's all just jealousy haha .


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 30, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Thanks Poggle....... i have had a few PM's from haters from this thread haha


 

Perhaps jealous they didn't go on the camping trip? :lol:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Apr 17, 2010)

Should we keep this one going?


----------



## carmen (Apr 17, 2010)

o.k, i hate being in front of the camera with a passion but have found one from my wedding last year. I'm the one in the wedding dress, not the old man in the reflection, thats my father :lol:! hehehe


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 17, 2010)

you totally dont look impressed


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 17, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> you totally dont look impressed



Lol i was about to say the same thing.

Looks like a 'bugga!' Kind of moment!


----------



## ravan (Apr 17, 2010)

me with james marsters. wwwwwwweeeeeoooooooooooooooooowww... (is just a tad blurry)


----------



## Sel (Apr 17, 2010)

Ohhh... jealous...where was that at?


----------



## Gekambi (Apr 17, 2010)

If anyone is willing then just go to my Profile. It's the most recent photo by about 6 months (so i don't like camera's much, well it's not the camera i hate, it's the person taking the photo of me =D)


----------



## ravan (Apr 17, 2010)

Sel said:


> Ohhh... jealous...where was that at?




supanova at the rna showgrounds


----------



## Magpie (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 17, 2010)

Lol!!


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 17, 2010)

Bad hair day


----------



## AMY22 (Apr 17, 2010)

Me and my friend in the city-





Me and some friends in town (the same night as the first picture), the guy next to me I went to highschool with, the tall one I've known since I was 7, the other guy, I have no idea...-


----------



## AMY22 (Apr 17, 2010)

ravan said:


>



The blur adds extra awesomeness to the photo...


----------



## Jen (Apr 17, 2010)

Geez Mags, bringing out that old thing again, I don't know....


That really is me in my avatar, or at least thats what I feel like after a day at work


----------



## ingie (Apr 19, 2010)

...So many funny photos on here.......


----------



## 1perfectday (May 11, 2010)

ravan said:


> me with james marsters. wwwwwwweeeeeoooooooooooooooooowww... (is just a tad blurry)



omg spike was touching you(ps i know his name isnt spike) whats supanova why was he ther omgomg


----------



## Pythons Rule (May 11, 2010)

some of me and my babies


----------



## ravan (May 11, 2010)

1perfectday said:


> omg spike was touching you(ps i know his name isnt spike) whats supanova why was he ther omgomg


 
hehe he totally was 
and he said i had a lovely name too 

supanova's this popculture event thingy... its held over a couple of days at the rna showgrounds...
and usually has guests from tv shows/movies (usually sci-fi type stuff) and cosplay and comic books and things like that


----------



## Wolf69 (May 12, 2010)

This is me, Pytoncrazy viking, shooting bow, breathing fire, and so on


----------



## AnthonyJ (May 12, 2010)

How much do clothes cost in the matrix?



diamondbling said:


> View attachment 111680


----------



## Noxious (May 13, 2010)

Better late than never


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

hello Mr Anderson


----------



## smartmonkey (May 30, 2010)

Just read 100 pages... comical stuff. Go RPS members!


----------



## Cosmic (May 31, 2010)




----------



## ravan (May 31, 2010)

wooo, found this the other day... i think i was 16/17 here 
if you know who it is, high - 5 to you


----------



## Cosmic (May 31, 2010)

Stone Cold Steve Austin! Old school


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 31, 2010)

Me being a 16 year old skank hahah
And me trying to be scary and serious at 18


----------



## Tinky (May 31, 2010)

*Tinky, Liam & Zac*


----------



## AM Pythons (May 31, 2010)

View attachment 148482
View attachment 148481


----------



## Tinky (May 31, 2010)

Tony,

I thought you might have posted the "Other" photo ?


----------



## AM Pythons (May 31, 2010)

View attachment 148491
some ppl are never going to stop hassling me about..are they tinky?.. i do it once as a joke. now im getting requests..


----------



## Tinky (May 31, 2010)

******** a LEGEND is born *********


----------



## morgs202 (May 31, 2010)

ravan said:


> wooo, found this the other day... i think i was 16/17 here
> if you know who it is, high - 5 to you



Thats freakin awsome!


----------



## Shinglegirl (May 31, 2010)

tatt2tony said:


> View attachment 148491
> some ppl are never going to stop hassling me about..are they tinky?.. i do it once as a joke. now im getting requests..



awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ur the bomb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shinglegirl (May 31, 2010)

Me..... at work being bored.


----------



## Shinglegirl (May 31, 2010)

And heres me the nugget again...... Tinky if your reading this dont agree im a nugget


----------



## Shinglegirl (May 31, 2010)

im serious Tinky................ lol.


----------



## Misha (May 31, 2010)

Pretty new here...but here is my boof head anyway!





City trip!




Some martial arts action!

Come to the conclusion that Jay and all your lady friends are very good looking. As are a lot of the other APS members!


----------



## craigmckell (Jun 3, 2010)

Misha said:


> Pretty new here...but here is my boof head anyway!
> 
> View attachment 148550
> 
> ...


What martial art do you do?


----------



## Misha (Jun 4, 2010)

craigmckell said:


> What martial art do you do?



Hey mate.

I have studied Kung Fu for 3 years, 
Muay Thai for 1 year
Jeet Kune Do for 1 year.


----------



## Jimi (Jun 4, 2010)

Single?

You bet!


----------



## Bez84 (Jun 4, 2010)

Heres me and the mrs.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 8, 2010)

HEY... the mrs didnt know you were posting pics bez! i prefer these ones!


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 8, 2010)

bored enough to post on this thread
pic 1 - me after my last mma fight
pic 2 - pic of me at work with the boys 2end on the left
pic 3 - me and the mrs


----------



## vliezy (Jun 8, 2010)

me on the sauce


----------



## supergirlmas (Jun 8, 2010)

View attachment 149810


me with long hair. METAL!!!


----------



## Bugsy (Jun 8, 2010)

I just have to say that i cant believe this thread is still going.


----------



## TassieHerper (Jun 8, 2010)

well why not
Me in my spare time (I am batman) i help run a childrens group called Heroes4Kids.




Me the Mrs and the new member of our family


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 8, 2010)

Kenshin said:


> bored enough to post on this thread
> pic 1 - me after my last mma fight
> pic 2 - pic of me at work with the boys 2end on the left
> pic 3 - me and the mrs


 
May have those a little out of order unless your mrs has a facial hair problem.

What promotions have you fought mma in?


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 9, 2010)

Tsubakai said:


> May have those a little out of order unless your mrs has a facial hair problem.
> 
> What promotions have you fought mma in?



XFC cage rage at challenge stadium (the one where soa smashed that american that was on ultimate fighter) and afew mma promotions in perth at the italian club through FFC

lol yea i do have the photos out of order but pretty easy to geuss which ones which


----------



## Amby_Purr (Jun 9, 2010)

tis I...


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 9, 2010)

haha choppin up


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 9, 2010)

ahh thats amby pur,first pic is pretty,the other three you cant realy see who it is lol but at least you can in first pic


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 9, 2010)

I really [really] suck at self-portraits. Anyway, yeah, this is with my friend...it's called 'unquashed' because we were totally blind drunk. I'm on the left.


----------



## Amby_Purr (Jun 11, 2010)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> ahh thats amby pur,first pic is pretty,the other three you cant realy see who it is lol but at least you can in first pic



haha thanks... but seeing as i'm quite plastered at the moment, and only have my cousin to talk to online... i shall post some "make up" pics... seeing as the last three don't really count....lol


----------



## slim6y (Jun 12, 2010)

Amby_Purr said:


> haha thanks... but seeing as i'm quite plastered at the moment, and only have my cousin to talk to online... i shall post some "make up" pics... seeing as the last three don't really count....lol
> 
> View attachment 150255
> View attachment 150256
> View attachment 150254


 
You get cyber drunk?

I guess it keeps the house slightly tidier..


----------



## Amby_Purr (Jun 12, 2010)

slim6y said:


> You get cyber drunk?
> 
> I guess it keeps the house slightly tidier..



ack... i wish i got cyberdrunk rather than proper drunk... i have a PT session today, and she's going to kick my butt for having a few last night....lol boxing whilst hungover is not cool....lol you feel the impact more haha


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jun 24, 2010)

OK, well I posted this photo on another thread and thought..What the heck I'll put it up here... Don't mock me ! I hate photos and this was done in the moment off a webcam!


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 25, 2010)

Jay, get ur game on boi.


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 25, 2010)

Amby_Purr said:


> ack... i wish i got cyberdrunk rather than proper drunk... i have a PT session today, and she's going to kick my butt for having a few last night....lol boxing whilst hungover is not cool....lol you feel the impact more haha


 
+1 on the boxing while drunk, good way to spew lol


----------



## outbackstorm (Jun 25, 2010)

Me with my racing bike, looks better now as I have tri bars on it!


----------



## miley_take (Jun 25, 2010)

*climbs out of hidey hole* updated pic of me with my new shiny toy... well.. err it's not quite a toy :shock: :lol:






Scared yet?


----------



## outbackstorm (Jun 28, 2010)

Wicked photography there Emily! Love your work!


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's a pretty shot, we scared all the tourists away when i released a brown here.


----------



## outbackstorm (Jun 28, 2010)

That is a pretty shot! It is funny with the reaction you get turning up to places with a snake hook and a bag lol


----------



## pando26 (Jun 29, 2010)

Me on the left wif my mate




and me surfing


----------



## pando26 (Jun 29, 2010)

Me on the left wif my mate




and me surfing


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 29, 2010)

pando26 said:


> Me on the left wif my mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
fail


----------



## pando26 (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## waruikazi (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## SH2610 (Jun 29, 2010)

*me.. sarah*

This is me  sarah...


----------



## kri57a (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Kenshin (Jun 30, 2010)

kri57a said:


> View attachment 152758


 
nice little wombat they dont smell that hideous at that age ither


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 30, 2010)

another two pics, me and the mrs and me and my workmate/sparring partner


----------



## gruba10 (Jul 4, 2010)

ey, thought id join the thread.... coz i can.... that is all.


----------



## [email protected]$ (Jul 6, 2010)

Me !
Im the one on the left


----------



## dreamkiller (Jul 6, 2010)

me and my husband


----------



## missllama (Jul 7, 2010)

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._1115222898250_1757289826_222084_600109_n.jpg
























messy messy night, birthday a few months back


----------



## missllama (Jul 7, 2010)

ps im sorry i have no idea how to use this new uploader  i miss the old aps!


----------



## LadyJ (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm new here, but here's my mugshot! With my handsome bluey Arby (well... someone needed to look good)!
View attachment 153832


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 2, 2010)

Yep, bringing it alive again with a pic of me and my newly acquired Port Mac Python 






Sorry about the blurry head, she's a pretty active python


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 3, 2010)

Tahnee you need to touch up those finger nails!


----------



## LiasisKing (Aug 3, 2010)

the only photo i have of me is on my website, coz my computer just died ....


----------



## azn4114 (Aug 3, 2010)

tahnee,you sure look happy about your new addition,lol


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah, she's actually almost a dark lemon yellow, mac cam just didn't catch it. :]


----------



## the jungle guy (Aug 4, 2010)

bugger the qoute didnt work :|


----------



## the jungle guy (Aug 4, 2010)

kri57a said:


> View attachment 152758


 woot woo


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Aug 4, 2010)

Very long-time lurker, so I guess it's about time I post something and introduce myself. I'm Mel, and photos as follows (never been too good at introductions):





















EDIT: Lame, I have no idea how to make these pictures smaller :S Sorry!


----------



## the jungle guy (Aug 4, 2010)

what happended mel ?


----------



## Snakelove (Aug 4, 2010)

That guy behind you ruined a perfectly good photo. haha


----------



## Triddo (Aug 4, 2010)

*Tristan King*

This is my ice hockey team in 2009 and another pic of me just being myself


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Aug 4, 2010)

Took this one the other day. Had a few pythons out. My daughter absolutely loves them and cannot get enough and she is only 17months. My partner is absolutely fuming as she didnt want her to pick up on the hobby


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Aug 4, 2010)

Cheynei pythons said:


> what happended mel ?



Forgot to add that! I was sitting on the toilet at work, and the ceiling fan fell out of the roof and hit me on the head..ha.


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Aug 4, 2010)

Kenshin said:


> freak accident much!



I wish! Actually, my boss decided to install this "great new industrial fan" himself, and was very proud of it. Shame he cut the hole in the roof a little too big. This was the result of the third time it fell out of the roof - the other two times it missed us. Ha ha.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 4, 2010)

What did you have to eat


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Aug 4, 2010)

Jannico said:


> What did you have to eat


 
..about half a bottle of tequila.


----------



## PicklePants (Aug 6, 2010)

me and the Mister


----------



## OzGecko (Aug 15, 2010)

I've been a member for a while now so thought I might finally put a pic up. This picture was taken in June on a charter to see Great White Sharks off of North Neptune Island at the base of Eyre peninsula.


----------



## giglamesh (Aug 15, 2010)

Wolf69 said:


> This is me, Pytoncrazy viking, shooting bow, breathing fire, and so on


 
its like a super awesome montage from survivor


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 26, 2010)

OK ok .... so it has been a while i know. But i was just looking through some old pics and fund these 2 and HAD to share!!!

These were taken at a trashy trashy house party in 2005. I am wearing the female Virgin Atlantic Flight Attendant uniform hahaha


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 26, 2010)

Holy double post Batjay!ZOMG is all i ahve to say... ZOMG.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 26, 2010)

OH NO! How did it double post??? Can one please be deleted?

Hehehehe.... Gordo, you just wish it was you in the girly uniform hahaha


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 26, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> OH NO! How did it double post??? Can one please be deleted?
> 
> Hehehehe.... Gordo, you just wish it was you in the girly uniform hahaha


 
Only cause i would fill it out better. Oh yeah! Jay, that just happened, SnAp!


----------



## missnikki (Aug 26, 2010)

The girls and me, in the middle, at the start of a big day!





And let's not forget the bf! Relaxing up at Port Douglas....


----------



## dotti1990 (Aug 26, 2010)

hi im only new but this is me =) (the male) i have one facial expression for all situations xD


----------



## ravan (Aug 27, 2010)

oh hai...


----------



## mungus (Aug 27, 2010)

missnikki said:


> View attachment 160943
> 
> The girls and me, in the middle, at the start of a big day!
> 
> ...



You either have it or you dont.
these young ladies certainly have it...........natural beauty.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 27, 2010)

ravan said:


> oh hai...
> View attachment 161076


 
Oh Hai!


----------



## slim6y (Aug 27, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Oh Hai!


 
You've put on a bit of weight there gordo - and you should consider a shave too. 

We'll never get our TV career going with you looking this way!


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 27, 2010)

Don't worry Slimey that's just seasonal weight, it'll come off during the winter.


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Perko (Nov 26, 2010)

Can we start a thread " Jays smokin hot Gf's " thats girl friends,Lol


----------



## shortstuff61 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry for digging up an old thread, but if anyone recognises me at the VHS expo tomorrow, say hi! (Tim)


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 18, 2011)

shortstuff61 said:


> Sorry for digging up an old thread, but if anyone recognises me at the VHS expo tomorrow, say hi! (Tim)
> View attachment 186814
> View attachment 186815


 
I will definitely recognise you!!! hehehehehe


----------



## bkevo (Feb 18, 2011)

2nd that craig


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 18, 2011)

bkevo said:


> 2nd that craig



lol..... i love my girls lol


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 18, 2011)

Might be time to bring this back to life hey jay?


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 18, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Might be time to bring this back to life hey jay?


 
Thread RESURECTION !!


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 18, 2011)

Can't wait! Here's an awesomely attractive one of me and an echinda and another one of me trying after i dropped a lovely big brown infront of about 100 people and trying to hook it into a boag... and that's about all i have since June last year


----------



## shortstuff61 (Feb 18, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Can't wait! Here's an awesomely attractive one of me and an echinda and another one of me trying after i dropped a lovely big brown infront of about 100 people and trying to hook it into a boag... and that's about all i have since June last year
> View attachment 186822
> View attachment 186821



Haha that is a "prick" of a photo *jk*

I only flicked through about 20 pages of this thread but there are indeed some pretty ladies on APS.

Jay I'm easy to miss, not very tall!


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm jealous of that Echidna!



shortstuff61 said:


> Jay I'm easy to miss, not very tall!


 
Don't worry..... i'll be looking for you lol

Please take my comments in jest!


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Feb 18, 2011)

Jay84 said:


>


 
lol no way, is that dude on the right a P.E Teacher called daniel torkovich (no idea on spelling) or some **** like that?, was my P.E Teacher 3 years ago back in year 12 top bloke (Y) although i only rocked up to a few of his classes lol


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 18, 2011)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> lol no way, is that dude on the right a P.E Teacher called daniel torkovich (no idea on spelling) or some **** like that?, was my P.E Teacher 3 years ago back in year 12 top bloke (Y) although i only rocked up to a few of his classes lol




Bahahahaha..... did you go to Parade Boys College in Bundoorah?!?!?!?

Whats your name?


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Feb 18, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Bahahahaha..... did you go to Parade Boys College in Bundoorah?!?!?!?
> 
> Whats your name?



haha yeah man im a paradian, was pretty sure it was him haha.
did you go there too?


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 18, 2011)

No no i didnt go there lol.... i know Daniel from elsewhere


----------



## damian83 (Feb 18, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Thread RESURECTION !!


if ya starting it again lol


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Feb 18, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> No no i didnt go there lol.... i know Daniel from elsewhere



lucky you lol, tell him i said hey doubt he would remember me though haha and to tell broadbent (teacher) his a tool.
Small world?


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 18, 2011)

there I am halfway through a sentence haha


----------



## shortstuff61 (Feb 18, 2011)

I've noticed quite a few metalheads on this forum.
Here are a couple of younger "metal" photos, no really old ones where I had long hair (had to lose the hair years ago for work and sport, I listen to a bit of everything, but the odd metal cd still gets a spin) but I have a fake one from the other year, my friend is standing behind me and I'm "borrowing" her hair. Confused a few friends when I posted the pic haha. Oh and the one with my old housemate has a young Cunningham Skink on my shirt.


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 18, 2011)

awesome dude! Metal never dies!


----------



## shortstuff61 (Feb 18, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> awesome dude! Metal never dies!


Bwhaha! \m/ \m/


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Jay84 (Feb 18, 2011)

Here goes........!!!

Me with a Cunninhams Skink


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 18, 2011)

Me with Mike Shinoda's guitar from Linkin Park


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 19, 2011)

I LOVE Linkin Park!


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 19, 2011)

They make the best music and they are really nice guys


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 19, 2011)

That's awesome Geck82!
I went to Minutes to Midnight in '07, first concert, only concert so far, but it was great.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Plimpy, I went to that too,They always put on an awesome show.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 19, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> No no i didnt go there lol.... i know Daniel from elsewhere



Oh really? 

This is an old one from 2008.


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 19, 2011)

What happened Waruikazi?


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 19, 2011)

Dry bite (if it could be called that) from a brown. I dropped a dead brown on my hand and went to hospital just incase.


----------



## dadaman (Feb 19, 2011)

Another one of me but this time with the Mrs. was taken down in Manly last year.


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 19, 2011)

I feel a bit silly since this is my first post!...and I don't get -my- first snake for another week yet (I've always helped everyone else out with there's since I was a lil kid!) but I figure...what better way to introduce yourself than with pictures?


First is just chillin' with a stingray from november 2010!


second is from Highschool in our biology class, our teacher was (well..is) a reptile breeder. funny thing is I found a picture of my older sister when she's about 4 with the same teacher and his snakes! (goes around educating school kids that reptiles aren't bad scary things!)
Looking timid but I'm actually laughing at one of the lads from the class!

Third is from my Dads graduation last year


Look forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome Vamp!


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 20, 2011)

Just removing a gorgeous Gosford Diamond off the road!


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2011)

Nothing's gorgeous compared to you! :lol:

Have you lost weight? Or did you always have chicken legs?


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 20, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Nothing's gorgeous compared to you! :lol:
> 
> Have you lost weight? Or did you always have chicken legs?



Bahahaha...... clearly it is pretty dry in Darwin right now? lol

No, i've not lost weight? . . . . . . my legs have always been like that! Are they chicken legs? hahaha


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2011)

Dry... Darwin? No. Oenpelli... Yes! LOL


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 20, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Dry... Darwin? No. Oenpelli... Yes! LOL



bahahahahahahhaa!!!! you poor poor thing!


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2011)

This is the quality we have in Oenpelli HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA







Third time i've posted that pic on the forum in about 10 mins lol.


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 20, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> This is the quality we have in Oenpelli HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



She is beautiful Gordo!!!

Look at where the naughty snake is touching me!


----------



## Torah (Feb 20, 2011)

pix in my profile  and ^^ .............

thought i'd add : mm chicken legs has nice arms !


----------



## remington (Feb 20, 2011)

Jay did your head have a fight with the lawnmower?


----------



## byron_moses (Feb 20, 2011)

one of mine even my mother doesnt love it


----------



## IgotFrogs (Feb 20, 2011)

Zeezza said:


> pix in my profile  and ^^ .............
> 
> thought i'd add : mm chicken legs has nice arms !





I'm sure chicken legs's boyfriend thinks so as well .... 
and naw Jay your as lovely as ever


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 21, 2011)

That's gross Jay! I know you're a snake lover but that's taking it a little too far!



Jay84 said:


> Look at where the naughty snake is touching me!


----------



## JungleG (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey Everyone!
I am new to this site (and very new to keeping snakes) so I think this thread is a great idea! I've attached a pic of my new baby and one of me with some friends. Like I said, I am very new to this, so anyone who can share advice I am all ears! 
Oh and if any one can suggest any good names for my little jungle that'd be great too!


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 21, 2011)

remington said:


> Jay did your head have a fight with the lawnmower?


 
You sound like my DAD ! lol



IgotFrogs said:


> and naw Jay your as lovely as ever


 
Hehehe... thanks Kelly!



waruikazi said:


> That's gross Jay! I know you're a snake lover but that's taking it a little too far!


 
What? Is this socially unacceptable?


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 21, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> What? Is this socially unacceptable?



Hey man whatever you do in your own time at home behind closed doors i don't care about. But if start trying to convert my children to herpophilia then may you feel the wrath of the DECC!


----------



## Bradchip (Feb 23, 2011)

Me!











Taking photos of crap...


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 23, 2011)

I love photos of people taking photos lol.

Where were you scuba diving? That's another thing on the list to learn!


----------



## saximus (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## gemrock2hot (Feb 23, 2011)

just a couple of me
my bf and i




my besty and i


----------



## Torah (Feb 25, 2011)

IgotFrogs said:


> I'm sure chicken legs's boyfriend thinks so as well ....
> and naw Jay your as lovely as ever


 
lol I got a pm saying the EXACT same thing , lmfao thanx for that!


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hmmmmm...... more pics? lol

Me with a Lesser Black Whip Snake


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 25, 2011)

You love to have snakes haning around your doodle don't you jay.


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 25, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> You love to have snakes haning around your doodle don't you jay.



lol.... OR, the person taking the photo was framing it to be like that? Maybe they were distracted?


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 25, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> lol.... OR, the person taking the photo was framing it to be like that? Maybe they were distracted?



And maybe they like lesser black ones? Bahahaha!


----------



## gemrock2hot (Feb 25, 2011)

lol you two are gold


----------



## HoffOff (Feb 25, 2011)

I mustache you a question


----------



## phoebe (Feb 25, 2011)

Huggin' a tree..


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Feb 25, 2011)

Me on my birthday last year...


----------



## mike83 (Feb 25, 2011)

Not the best pic of me.


----------



## guzzo (Feb 25, 2011)

View attachment 188008
Me late one night with a self timed photo on a lonely top end billabong.


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 26, 2011)

guzzo said:


> View attachment 188008
> Me late one night with a self timed photo on a lonely top end billabong.



OMG that is huge!

Here is another Black Whip Snake!


----------



## guzzo (Feb 26, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> OMG that is huge!
> 
> Here is another Black Whip Snake!



Biggest barra i have got..not quite a meter though......it was about 11 at night and I was by myself and everything was so still and then all of a sudden I got all freaked out and belted back to the boat ramp....I no longer have the nerve for night fishing in top end billabongs after I hit a big croc with my 12 foot boat....hey that whip snake is kinda cool....i would never try that as i am too slow to even avoid getting bitten by caprets


----------



## mike83 (Feb 26, 2011)

guzzo said:


> View attachment 188008
> Me late one night with a self timed photo on a lonely top end billabong.


 

Thats one massive fish mate bet it was heavy as well


----------



## guzzo (Feb 26, 2011)

Was about 96 cm...looks a bit bigger than it was though....it was heavy too. The thing was it was so still and it was splashing and jumping and Corroboree billabong has some huge crocs and I knew the splashing would not go unnoticed. My boat has about 20cm freeboard and it is just too freaky for me at night these days. I am getting so soft....i am becoming what my friend calls a house cat...hahaah


----------



## mike83 (Feb 26, 2011)

hahaha nice catch tho mate yeah with the crocs I would be ****ting bricks if I was alone hahaha


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 26, 2011)

guzzo said:


> Biggest barra i have got..not quite a meter though......it was about 11 at night and I was by myself and everything was so still and then all of a sudden I got all freaked out and belted back to the boat ramp....I no longer have the nerve for night fishing in top end billabongs after I hit a big croc with my 12 foot boat....hey that whip snake is kinda cool....i would never try that as i am too slow to even avoid getting bitten by caprets



You're more brave than me! I would never go out in a boat on my own at night up there. I would be freaking myself out at the slightest sound or ripple in the water...... at least i could see the whip snake and i had people with me lol but yes........ they are VERY quick!


----------



## guzzo (Feb 26, 2011)

When i realised that there were crocs in there more than twice as long as my boat i lost all bravery and admitted to stupidity. i was trolling and bumped into a big one which pushed the nose of my boat 10cm out of the water...I thought i was gone....no more late night fishing for me....even get nervous during the day now. will get a bigger boat when i win KENO this weekend.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 26, 2011)

guzzo said:


> When i realised that there were crocs in there more than twice as long as my boat i lost all bravery and admitted to stupidity. i was trolling and bumped into a big one which pushed the nose of my boat 10cm out of the water...I thought i was gone....no more late night fishing for me....even get nervous during the day now. will get a bigger boat when i win KENO this weekend.



That's just stupid! A 12fter too... I still get nervous in my boat and it's a 4.85! But fret not my fair maiden! This is what i did to the last croc that i tangled with!








Jay84 said:


> OMG that is huge!
> 
> Here is another Black Whip Snake!



Pfffft! I see your baby black and raise you an adult black!






And no shirt i hear you say?!?!?








phoebe said:


> Huggin' a tree..



Dang tree huggers! I love your stockings!


----------



## phoebe (Feb 26, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Dang tree huggers! I love your stockings!


 
Oh why thankyou  I have a bit of a stocking fetish 
I like your crocodile head.


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 27, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> That's just stupid! A 12fter too... I still get nervous in my boat and it's a 4.85! But fret not my fair maiden! This is what i did to the last croc that i tangled with!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.

This one is a little bigger lol


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 27, 2011)

phoebe said:


> Oh why thankyou  I have a bit of a stocking fetish
> I like your crocodile head.



Thankyou, i like girls with stocking fetishes 



Jay84 said:


> .
> 
> This one is a little bigger lol



But where's the black theme?


----------



## Torah (Feb 27, 2011)

xxMelissaxx said:


> Forgot to add that! I was sitting on the toilet at work, and the ceiling fan fell out of the roof and hit me on the head..ha.


 
OMG thats shocking ....


----------



## richard08 (Feb 27, 2011)

hey everyone.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 27, 2011)

richard08 said:


> hey everyone.



Oh hai Richard!


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 27, 2011)

i better put up some serious ones:

Playing in the U.S masters.

just before i went on a holiday.

NYE obviously getting ready to search this person for drugs.

A social engagment at the whitehouse with the greatest President the U.S has ever seen.

A quick toilet break before island hopping.

and me walking my cat Sootie, i love cats.


----------



## shortstuff61 (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice cat!


----------



## guzzo (Feb 27, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> That's just stupid! A 12fter too... I still get nervous in my boat and it's a 4.85! But fret not my fair maiden! This is what i did to the last croc that i tangled with!
> 
> You truly are the master of disaster Gordo haha


----------



## dexta (Feb 28, 2011)

hows it goin


----------



## phoebe (Feb 28, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Thankyou, i like girls with stocking fetishes
> 
> 
> 
> But where's the black theme?


 

I like boys that like girls with stocking fetishes.
And I like big snakes 

Me (on the left) with friends at Soundwave 2011 in Sydney


----------



## gemrock2hot (Feb 28, 2011)

phoebe said:


> I like boys that like girls with stocking fetishes.
> And I like big snakes
> 
> Me (on the left) with friends at Soundwave 2011 in Sydney



Omg how many piercings does ur mate have


----------



## phoebe (Feb 28, 2011)

gemrock2hot said:


> Omg how many piercings does ur mate have


 
I actually counted them all yesterday  He has 49. Makes my 9 piercings seem like nothing!


----------



## gemrock2hot (Feb 28, 2011)

hahaha wow thats alot i only have 5


----------



## saximus (Feb 28, 2011)

I saw you Phoebe! I forgot where I knew you from though :s. That was a surprisingly fun day


----------



## phoebe (Feb 28, 2011)

saximus said:


> I saw you Phoebe! I forgot where I knew you from though :s. That was a surprisingly fun day


 
Probably the Castle Hill expo 

It was an awesomely fun day! Went way too quickly for my liking though.


----------



## myusername (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey guys I don't post much on here so I thought I'd share some photos of my recent trip to Thailand! You'll probably all be interested in the reticulated python I'm holding but the whole trip was unreal.

Joe.


----------



## atothej09 (Feb 28, 2011)

me


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry Gordo...... this still does not beat your BHP


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 1, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Sorry Gordo...... this still does not beat your BHP



Maybe not... but those shorts!!!!


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 1, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Maybe not... but those shorts!!!!


 
Hahahaha.... You like? lol


----------



## Kyro (Mar 1, 2011)

saximus said:


> I saw you Phoebe! I forgot where I knew you from though :s. That was a surprisingly fun day


I spotted you there too but was a bit busy or I would have introduced myself, red tights right?
I was on the door for the majority of the day


----------



## phoebe (Mar 1, 2011)

Kyro said:


> I spotted you there too but was a bit busy or I would have introduced myself, red tights right?
> I was on the door for the majority of the day



Haha yep! That was me


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 4, 2011)

Just for you Jay


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 4, 2011)

OH MY GOD !!!!!

When was this? Was this one of the crocs shot near your community???

OH MY GOD !!!!!

When was this? Was this one of the crocs shot near your community???


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah it was another one last night. We were out herping and spotted a big croc in a little (but flooded) stream that crosses the road. We drove out to look at it but it disappeared into the paper barks. We turned around and saw that sitting on the side of the road, it had already been shot. We loaded it up onto the ute and took it back into town so the locals could butcher it. Didn't get to bed until midnight, skinning these things is hard work!

My team teacher got chased by a croc in the spot this one was shot, so there was reasonable reason to shoot it. They are scary animals... heavy too.

One more, just taking him for a walk.


----------



## guzzo (Mar 5, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Yeah it was another one last night. We were out herping and spotted a big croc in a little (but flooded) stream that crosses the road. We drove out to look at it but it disappeared into the paper barks. We turned around and saw that sitting on the side of the road, it had already been shot. We loaded it up onto the ute and took it back into town so the locals could butcher it. Didn't get to bed until midnight, skinning these things is hard work!
> 
> My team teacher got chased by a croc in the spot this one was shot, so there was reasonable reason to shoot it. They are scary animals... heavy too.
> 
> One more, just taking him for a walk.


 
you live in a great place Gordo......except for the planes......i had to fly in and it was scary.....i was sitting next to the pilot in the front and was scared my feet would touch the pedals....I leaned back and broke Luthors seat....he was a bit grumpy.....scary flight....i hate flying esp to where u r. great pics mate


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 5, 2011)

guzzo said:


> you live in a great place Gordo......except for the planes......i had to fly in and it was scary.....i was sitting next to the pilot in the front and was scared my feet would touch the pedals....I leaned back and broke Luthors seat....he was a bit grumpy.....scary flight....i hate flying esp to where u r. great pics mate



It can be great, can be awesomely boring at times too! Luckily i am easily amused by anything in the bush so i make my own fun. I make a point of either bushwalking or herping for an hour everyday. You find some really special places when you get out into the escarpment country.

I hate those small planes too now, i never cared about them much but then i had to fly from Kalkarindgi to Katherine during war games. We flew really low so it was really hot and it was rough as guts! I felt so green just ten minutes into the flight. Now i hate flying in unpressurised planes. 

Anyway to stay on topic here's some more pictures of me!


























Not me in this pic but i good friend of mine lol.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Mar 5, 2011)

I can picture someone walking into a mansion's living room and seeing a crocodile skin rug just like the the one in the last pic :lol:


----------



## Laghairt (Mar 5, 2011)

Very cool Gordo, I bet it smelt great.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 5, 2011)

anouc said:


> Very cool Gordo, I bet it smelt great.



They are hideously stinky, especially when you open their chest cavity and gut.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## byron_moses (Mar 7, 2011)

lol smooth tahnee


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 7, 2011)

TahneeMaree said:


>



You look slike a sheep, Slimey would LOVE it!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Mar 7, 2011)

LOL I was thinking more like Shetland Pony...


----------



## Latino (Mar 7, 2011)

me


----------



## Trouble (Mar 7, 2011)

not bad, Latino  

this is me. thought I should finally post some up lol.





















Love the hair Tahnee!


----------



## JungleG (Mar 7, 2011)

latino... have u tattooed your face or is that not permanent!!?


----------



## TahneeMaree (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks 

There's not much else you can do when you decide to have long hair. Takes 3 years to grow out regrowth, and if I bleach colour out it still takes 3 years to grow the bleach out lol! (learnt that from a bad decision) So there goes colouring. O_O And non permanent colouring costs so much when it only lasts a few washes X_X 

This was... Just a bit of fun


----------



## SarahFH (Mar 7, 2011)

That's me


----------



## Latino (Mar 7, 2011)

JungleG said:


> latino... have u tattooed your face or is that not permanent!!?


 its perm its a gang tattoo from wer i come from .. Stupid i know .. its a MS13 tattoo


----------



## [email protected]$ (Mar 7, 2011)

Me.. on the left in both photos


----------



## wiz-fiz (Mar 7, 2011)

Enough green in the 2nd 1 Tam?
Might as well put one up, if i haven't already.




No i dont have a soul.


Will


----------



## JungleG (Mar 7, 2011)

Latino said:


> its perm its a gang tattoo from wer i come from .. Stupid i know .. its a MS13 tattoo



i just googled them... full on! love the tattoos tho, even if i have none myself! 

Stayin on topic... me and my copy cat at the races...  GIDDY UP


----------



## [email protected]$ (Mar 8, 2011)

Wiz fiz it was for the sports carnival at school


----------



## AshMan (Mar 8, 2011)

Me holding a rat i had just disected in biology!!!


----------



## arcy11 (Mar 9, 2011)

My share me with a few ball python morph


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice ball pythons :shock:


----------



## slim6y (Mar 9, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> You look slike a sheep, Slimey would LOVE it!


 
I kind of resent that... I don't want look-a-likes!


----------



## saximus (Mar 9, 2011)

arcy11 said:


> My share me with a few ball python morph


 Wow I love the one in your right hand. Is that leucistic? I think the pure white looks so much better than albino


----------



## sammie-leigh (Mar 9, 2011)

here is me...


----------



## drake84 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thought I might join in on the fun...


----------



## Tinky (Mar 11, 2011)

*Me underwater*


----------



## Latino (Mar 15, 2011)

Me and Good mate Josh Jefferis , Australian Gymnastics Team, ive been a Gymnast for long time now and Trained hard with Josh for awhile awsome guy .. and NO im not tall im only 5'10 .. Josh is just really short ..


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's a bbq i had the other week. My god it was delicious!






Gently placing him on the spit


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 7, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Here's a bbq i had the other week. My god it was delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Gordo, Gordo, Gordo! That second pic looks SOOO wrong!


----------



## saximus (Apr 7, 2011)

Hahaha


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 7, 2011)

I LOOOOVVEEEEEE pig on the spit!!!!

Here's me at Singapore zoo...


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh Gordo !!!!

I didn't think i'd ever see you spit roasting on a public forum hahahaha


----------



## saximus (Apr 7, 2011)

lol was wondering who would be the first to say that Jay you dirty man.
By the way I just went through some of the old posts on here. Apart from noticing you're a photo ***** I saw you worked for Qantas. How long did you work for them? I work for them now (engineering, not hostessing )


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 7, 2011)

saximus said:


> lol was wondering who would be the first to say that Jay you dirty man.
> By the way I just went through some of the old posts on here. Apart from noticing you're a photo ***** I saw you worked for Qantas. How long did you work for them? I work for them now (engineering, not hostessing )



Qantus has never been the same since that trolley dolley left them!


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 7, 2011)

Mate you must be really wrapped working for them. You can't spell their name correctly.


----------



## saximus (Apr 7, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Mate you must be really wrapped working for them. You can't spell their name correctly.


 Was that directed at me? How do you spell it?


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 7, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Mate you must be really wrapped working for them. You can't spell their name correctly.



Who you talking to nazi?


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 7, 2011)

Queensland and Northern Territory Uir Service?????????


----------



## saximus (Apr 7, 2011)

lol Gordo doesn't work for them. I do and I spelled it correctly. You can put the pitchfork away chief


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 7, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Queensland and Northern Territory Uir Service?????????



the person who spelt it wrong never worked for them dude...


*posted the same time as Saximus


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 7, 2011)

Stand corrected.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 7, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Queensland and Northern Territory Uir Service?????????


 
Hahahaha you numpty, i don't work for them! Try a bit of reading comprehension before being a spelling nazi!


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry precious.


----------



## saximus (Apr 7, 2011)

Haha don't you hate that Vamp. 
It's Aerial by the way, not Air . No need to be mean peeps, honest mistake


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 7, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Sorry precious.



That's OK beautiful.


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's me


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 7, 2011)

Only pic I've got of me on my comp; me and my husband when I signed away my soul last year lol. Thought I may as well join in...


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 7, 2011)

Newer one that's more relevant than the last ones I posted!

With the dallies. the one in the back (Billie) is my baby boy!
the one in the front is about to smile if you're wondering what on earth is wrong with her lip!


----------



## Smithers (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey Vamp, my first dog was a Dally,..bit of a nutbag he was. My dear friend has just said goodbye to her girl Sari she was a great companion dog and used to scare the kids with massive snarls when she'd meet them,...but as you know it's a sign of enjoyment excitement and love


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 7, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Hey Vamp, my first dog was a Dally,..bit of a nutbag he was. My dear friend has just said goodbye to her girl Sari she was a great companion dog and used to scare the kids with massive snarls when she'd meet them,...but as you know it's a sign of enjoyment excitement and love


 
I feel like no matter how long we have her it'll never stop being amusing to see peoples reactions  
there were builders working on the house next to us once, and I was inside but all I could hear was "WHY do you keep snarling at me dog?!!" 
..you'd think people would notice their ears stay up and there's no noise  (well other than a pig snort sound!)

Or people won't let their kids pat her hahaha

they are wonderful dogs, total goofballs. I wanted a Bull Terrier when I first ended up with one, and I wouldn't change it for the world.
Just because my family and I have never heard another dog do it, did yours or your friends Dally ever make this mozzie like noise when they play? it's like this weird clicking/mozzie noise! anyway, makes me laugh!


Day I got him, 2008  (trying not to laugh because he just finished biting me!)


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 7, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> I feel like no matter how long we have her it'll never stop being amusing to see peoples reactions
> there were builders working on the house next to us once, and I was inside but all I could hear was "WHY do you keep snarling at me dog?!!"
> ..you'd think people would notice their ears stay up and there's no noise  (well other than a pig snort sound!)
> 
> ...



I don't know if it's the same noise, but I had a wee mongrel who used to 'warble' when she was excited and playful, it sounds similar, kind of a high pitched whine but with a few gurgles and clicks thrown in. Funny thing is, heaps of people asked me if she had dalmation in her but she never did; blue/red heeler, beagle, ridgeback and lab, but she was born white and developed black spots, with the beautiful beagle eyes and patches. She also used to 'smile' lol, especially when she was in trouble and she knew it.


----------



## Sel (Apr 7, 2011)

Naawwww that Dalmation pup is soo cute!!!!
I want one...

My friend owned one, he was quite large. Best guard dog! lol


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 7, 2011)

not to accidentally turn this into a thread about my dog! but here's some more:












The boy (blue collar), Billie, was a Christmas present I absolutely BEGGED for! now there's no separating him and my Dad! He's 35kg of pure love! and Sel, I can imagine! I know people don't consider Dalmatians an aggressive breed (believe it or not they're actually known for being biters!) their growl when they hear something is rather intimidating! and they're all lean muscle! such a smart dog too, smart and happy-go-lucky all the way!

Bella was the companion we later got for Billie, I wanted a Kelpie though -___-...she came from a really rough home...and is rather doughey and weird to be blunt (we think something happened too her)! but she keeps my lad entertained so that's all that counts!

Sounds similar to the noise I was talking about Nighthawk! makes him sneeze too...it's endless entertainment for me!


----------



## SYNeR (Apr 8, 2011)

Recent pic of me being choked by my Jungle Python.


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 8, 2011)

saximus said:


> lol was wondering who would be the first to say that Jay you dirty man.
> By the way I just went through some of the old posts on here. Apart from noticing you're a photo ***** I saw you worked for Qantas. How long did you work for them? I work for them now (engineering, not hostessing )



Hey Saximus, i was a flight attendant for 5 years while i lived in the UK. First 2.5 ears with a UK company XL Airways out of Gatwick Airport, the other 2.5 years for QANTAS out of Heathrow.It was an amazing time and i really do miss it, some aspects i dont miss - 18 hour duties, serving rude bastards in first class (i was first class baby!) constant jetlag etc etc.



waruikazi said:


> Qantus has never been the same since that trolley dolley left them!



Gordo you're right..... as soon as i left all their planes started falling out the sky! They don't care about any of the others, since leaving, saximus has no interest in keeping the aircraft maintained because he knows i am no longer on board!



SYNeR said:


> View attachment 194320
> 
> Recent pic of me being choked by my Jungle Python.



Nice little jungle!


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 8, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> Recent pic of me being choked by my Jungle Python.



Nice necklace


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 8, 2011)

Those dalmations are gorgeous


----------



## Smithers (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey Vamp,

No mine din't make any noises like that but my friends used to snortle a bit when the snarley face popped out and she'd groan and almost talk to you it was super funny and kool. My Staffies on the other hand OMG what a production they make,..high pitch growly whiney squeal that scared the pants of anyone that had not heard or seen it before,....esp at the vet very funny to see the faces on people and reactions of course it dint do their (Staffy's) rep any good....misconception and lack of understanding = fear.

A little something for you all  watch this one first

Then this one


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 8, 2011)

Lol first one looks like a Jag hahaha!


----------



## Sel (Apr 8, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> not to accidentally turn this into a thread about my dog! but here's some more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yep! He was like that too..he even scared me sometimes, i remember his growl..he was so big and strong too, his name was agro lol but he was sweet really


----------



## Twitch_80 (Apr 8, 2011)

Love the puppy, I have a rotty pup who is almost 18 months old and just under 60kg, huge sook but people often walk the other way, also have a kelpy who is about 7 and still full of energy, she's a crazy little thing but a great dog. Ill try and get some pics up.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 10, 2011)

That's me


----------



## FusionMorelia (Apr 11, 2011)

tis me more beard now and heaps of extra tats might throw up 1 or 2 more in better context


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 11, 2011)

NatoRey said:


> tis me more beard now and heaps of extra tats might throw up 1 or 2 more in better context



Dude, has anyone ever told you that you look like Hugh Laurie, the guy that plays house?


----------



## azn4114 (Apr 11, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Lol first one looks like a Jag hahaha!



good one mate lol


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 7, 2011)

Has anyone changed in two years?


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 16, 2011)

Jay I'm having a hard time letting go. I think it's time to revive!

Photos from my awesome Queen's birthday long weekend. Fantastic service in this place, 24 hour attention from some very lovely ladies. 6 days and 5 nights in absolute luxury!


----------



## saximus (Jun 16, 2011)

What bit you?


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 16, 2011)

Nothing! If i told you the story you would not beleive that i had a 6 day hospital stay.


----------



## saximus (Jun 16, 2011)

You broke a nail didn't you


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jun 16, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Nothing! If i told you the story you would not beleive that i had a 6 day hospital stay.


 
Start explaining!!


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 16, 2011)

I had a blister which got infected. The infection got bad enough that it needed operating on and then i had to stay in hospital to have IV antibiotics. Was a really ordinary weekend.

And now i have a hole in my right index finger big enought to fit my left index finger inside of. I don't know that the pics of my finger would be appreciated by all so i wont post them up.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 16, 2011)

ahhh but I wanna see O____O

externally link it so if they click it's their fault


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 16, 2011)

Oright, here it is. This is friday the 10th about 7pm.

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f103/waruikazi/P6100078.jpg

This is 8am sat morning.

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f103/waruikazi/P6110088.jpg

And then this was mon or tues morning about after 2nd operation.

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f103/waruikazi/P6140111.jpg


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 16, 2011)

wooooh external linking!

haha reminds me of a boiled egg with tomato sauce!

bet that's been a fun thing to deal with!


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 16, 2011)

No picking your nose with that one for a while!

Love seeing blood and gore. Thank goodness I have a strong stomach.....considering.:lol:


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 17, 2011)

Man that looks like painfull, I bet you bump it on everything.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jun 17, 2011)

Did "something" bite you ?


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 18, 2011)

That looks very sore. Hope it heals quick.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 18, 2011)

Bredlislave said:


> Did "something" bite you ?



Nope nothing bit me, nothing at all.



mysnakesau said:


> That looks very sore. Hope it heals quick.



It won't! You can be sure of it! :lol:


----------

